#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼道士 第十五章 〈初臨凡界〉 12/20更新

## 逍月

呃，逍月挖新坑了。
雖然之前有發一篇，但其實算是逍月心中三部曲的最後。
那時因為靈機一動，就衝動發出來了。
現在這部『狼道士』，希望大家喜歡！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第一章    修道之狼

我悠閒的趴在地上，享受午後溫暖的陽光。當然了，少了旁邊那個吵雜的聲音就更好了！我可以來個安安靜靜的午覺。

「逍月！你這隻懶狼！你到底要不要認真修練！我承認你資質優秀，但你覺得啥都不做修為就會進步了？」

好啦，我承認現在在我面前吹鬍子瞪眼睛的年老中年道士是我師父。為啥是年老中年道士？廢話！天知道那老頭幾百歲了！我承認他有仙風道骨、飄逸出塵的感覺啦，但老妖怪就是老妖怪。據隔壁山有300年道行的蛇精姊姊（本來我叫嬸嬸啦，但自從我三天下不了床後，我就改叫姊姊了。）說，這老傢伙剛來這座山時就長這樣了。

「懶徒兒，你修練到什麼程度了？」

我甩了一甩我的狼腦袋，不理他。

「你再不理我我就把你逐出師門！」

「啊！『混沌訣』已經到第三層了，『太極劍法』也練熟了！」這就不能不理他了，因為被他趕出去我這隻身無長物的狼就不知道要去哪了。不過我是用傳音入密的方法說的，不然狼的聲帶怎麼能吐人言？

「恩，沒想到你修練得這麼快！我才教你十年呢！我當初到第三層用了50年已經算很快了！不過為什麼狼可以學習人的功法？通常狼應該是修妖吧？」師父滿意的說道。

師父的問題我是不知道答案啦，反正，幫徒弟解惑是師父的責任。更何況我也不知道我師父這個人類為啥收一隻狼為徒，所以我們算是扯平了。不過師父的讚美讓我得意的昂起我的頭。

「哇！好痛！死老頭你幹嘛打我！」我被狠狠敲了一下頭。

「你以為你資質好就可以荒廢修練？還得意？你這隻大懶狼！」師父氣的滿臉漲紅。

看他這樣我就知道該收尾了，不然弄個不好真的被趕出去。雖然我不介意自己打獵為生啦，但是都怪師父不讓我吃生食，害我胃口都被他養大了，我自己烤出來的東西又…….唉，別提了！

啊！說了那麼多還忘了自我介紹呢！

我叫逍月，今年十二歲，以狼的年紀來說已經成年很久了。沒錯，我是一隻狼，不過我的師父是人類。『據師父說法』，他是十二年前撿到剛出生的我的。那時的我，脖子上已經掛著我現在身上這條漂亮的太極圖案項鍊了。

他說，那時我口吐人言，告訴他我叫逍月後，就昏了過去。分明是騙狼！三歲小狼都知道，剛出生的幼崽是不會說話的，不，狼應該都不會說話。像我也是在偷看師父修練，莫名其妙將『混沌訣』修練到第一層後，才能靠傳音入密跟他溝通。所以師父一定是在騙狼！

我不確定我是什麼品種的狼啦，反正師父也不知道。我的背毛都是黑的，腹部卻是白的。三隻腳都綁著鎖鍊，右腳是一塊紅布，不過都拔不起來。『據師父說法』是撿來時就有了，但我嚴重懷疑是他記恨我，偷偷綁上洩憤的！詭異的是我的眼睛，一只是正常的白眼黑瞳，另一只卻是恰恰相反的黑眼白瞳，反正都看的到，誰理他啊！

我跟師父現在居住在一座名叫『凝月山』的山洞裡，過著悠閒的生活。師父說，我們修練的『混沌訣』可以算是這個世界最頂級的功法之一。跟其他啥『翻山倒海大法』、『開天闢地玄功』等等的功法不同。『混沌訣』最注重的是感天地之至理，提昇自己的對天地的感悟，而不是像其他功法一樣提升先體內的道力。我們的功法修練很慢，除非資質優異，不然可能一輩子都只在門檻前徘徊。但是一旦有成，可以掌控天地真機，那時真的可以算是無敵了。

反正生物只要一開始修練，生命就可以獲得延長，所以我也不必擔心狼的壽命只有十幾年這種問題。

另外，我還有一個乾弟弟。

「月哥哥！」

說曹操，曹操到。

一隻大約我一半大小的狐狸衝了進來，跳上我的背。他用他那毛茸茸的臉頰摩擦著我的背，我也覺得很舒服。

「狐影小狐兒，就叫你玩的髒髒的，又跑到我們山洞裡，地板都被弄髒了！」師父無奈的說道。

這時我才發現，我可愛的狐狸弟弟剛剛說不定掉到水溝裡之類的，反正他現在正用他髒兮兮的身子在我身上摩擦。

看來我得洗個澡了。

----------


## 狼尾

喔喔 遭推薦而來XP
這種''不知道是什麼類''的小說愛看XDD{?:那麼複雜阿=_=}
都是『據師父說法』難道不是真的阿XDD－－－
哈哈
最後一句我笑很久XDDD
[道士我也很愛w]
下一篇期待

----------


## 逍月

呃...
『據師父說法』通常是真的。（認真）
但也不排除師父有整徒弟的惡趣味。（攤爪）
（那你有講等於沒講嘛！（毆））

很高興狼尾喜歡～XD
第二章也要OK了，明天應該可以發出來～（笑）

----------


## 逍月

呃，第二章來了！
話說前幾篇是一些逍月小故事（？），目的是要讓大家瞭解一些設定。
希望大家喜歡。

另外，預告一下～
第三章是逍月第一次遇到可愛的狐影弟弟的故事喔！
希望大家會期待啦...（毆）
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第二章   〈化形〉


「對了，懶徒兒，聽說你可以化形了？」師父這樣問我。

「老頭，關你屁事。」我這樣回答。

於是，代價是我倒在地上哀嚎5分鐘，那老頭的拳頭真是天殺的痛！

「我再問你一次，你可以化形了嗎？不回答就滾！」師父怒吼道。

「可以！」我屈服了。

不過我真搞不懂為啥一定要化形？我現在這樣明明就很好看！狐影弟弟也說我很帥呢！我幹嘛一定要變成醜死狼的沒毛猴子？

「你化形給我看看！」師父命令到。

於是，我變成了一隻狐狸。

「這樣也蠻好看的。」不等師父說話，我直接解釋了。狐影看到我也成了狐狸，開心的在我旁邊跳，順便在我身上蹭了蹭。

「你知道我不是要你化形狐狸。」師父頭上降下了一條線。

於是，我變成了一隻老鷹，迅速往洞口衝去，我才不要變成很醜的人類。

師父不愧是師父，真瞭解我。門口他老人家早佈下結界，我一頭撞了上去！

好痛！

他頭上又降下了一條線：「我就知道！你再給我玩試試看啊！重來！」

於是，我變成了……一條哈士奇。（不要問我為啥知道哈士奇，應該是修練的緣故。）

師父大吼：「這樣有啥不一樣，你本來就是黑背白腹！而且我要的不是這個！」

「汪！可是我變成這樣到附近的小村子裡逛時，只要搖尾巴，『好人』（好騙的人）們就會摸我的頭，還給我好吃的食物吃！這個樣子明明就很好！」我辯駁，順便搖著尾巴，希望師父跟村裡的『好人』一樣覺得我可愛，就別叫我變人形了。

當然，這是不可能的。

師父頭上再降下一條線，集滿三條，我又在地上哀嚎五分鐘了。

在師父看的小說中，妖怪有幾百年道行的才可以化形成人。根據師父的說法，這根本就是人類沙文主義作祟！事實上，化形是在生物修練到達一定程度後，可以用法術令自己的外貌改變。所以，不一定要變成人，任何生物都可以。會要變成人通常是因為現在世界人類獨大，要跟他們打交道當然是變成人比較方便。

師父這點倒是令我很滿意。他沒有種族歧視，當然也不相信什麼『人類是萬物之靈』這種鬼話。「萬物存在皆有其道理，沒有誰該服從誰。」師父這樣說。他跟外面那些『除妖衛道』的蠢道士真的不一樣，他安安靜靜修練他的，不管世事。

說到『除妖衛道』，真的令我很煩惱。怎麼說呢？我是動物修練，在人類得劃分中，動物修練應該是修妖，應該被除去的。問題，我跟著師父學人類功法，修道的。所以我該被除嗎？這個問題害我差一點睡不著午覺。

雖然在很久以前『修妖』、『修道』等，這只是名稱上的不同，功法上都是殊途同歸。但是萬千年下來，修練這種東西慢慢被分裂成幾個大派系。因為演進到後來，修練功法上的基本差異，使得修練出來的能量本質也產生了不同。

所以動物們這個大派系修練出來的能量通常被稱為『妖力』，而人類修出的則是『道力』。（雖然據說以前有人修魔，但被『除魔衛道』的人類『見義勇為』剷除了。）

不過人類小說倒是有一點是真的，化形通常需要十分高深的道行。我為什麼那麼早就可以化形我也不知道，可能是種族天賦吧？畢竟有些特殊的生物是有隱藏在血脈中的種族天賦的。

「你‧給‧我‧變‧成‧人！」師父咬牙切齒道。

「汪！」為了配合我還沒變回去的造型，我叫了一聲，然後淡淡的白霧籠罩住我，帶白霧散去……

一個身穿黑白道袍的十五、六歲少年出現在剛剛我站的地方。（道袍當然是我幻化出來的，師父說人類不能裸奔，會很丟臉。我也不知道為什麼，大概是模仿我們動物的毛皮吧？因為如果你叫我把毛剃光出去，我也很難為情。）比夜還要深沈的黑長髮及腰，瓜子臉上的眼眸還是一只正常、一只詭異，皮膚蒼白如雪，這倒是跟原本我雪白的肚皮差不多。原本四肢上的鎖鍊跟紅布現在還是剛剛好纏在我手上，好在不會影響活動。那條不知從何而來的項鍊還是靜靜垂在胸前。

『長相十分中性，男女皆可，勉強算美人一個！（除了那隻怪眼睛）』

當然，上句是師父跟他好幾十年沒見面的師姐看到後共同討論出來的結論。

至於我自己照鏡子後的感覺嘛……

「好醜啊啊啊啊！」我看著鏡子中的我慘叫。

連我可愛的狐影弟弟看到我後也露出他從來沒有對我露出的表情----嫌惡。

「月哥哥，你變的好醜！原本帥多了。」狐影嘟著他的狐狸嘴說道。

人類的審美觀果然有問題。

----------


## 狼尾

第二篇出來了
不過都是在講化形的事呀
這個化形不就跟我的回憶儀器很像嗎XDD
[差很多欸..
逍月變成人阿阿阿
不要~~~XDDDDD

----------


## 逍月

對啊，我就覺得很醜啊！
沒辦法，師父說如果要出去旅行，又不想被其他自以為的道士們騷擾...
只能選擇性的化形啦...（攤爪）
逍月可是很懶的！

當然，會變回來的。（笑）

----------


## a70701111

第一章 修道之狼
有點像封神演義裡面，太公望跟元始天尊的情況……
第一章還沒有大問題，標點符號跟文字都還可以，我就直接看第二篇。

第二章 化形
呃……好像有點，太偏向一方了。
以主觀來寫會這樣我也不能意外……
反正這文是個人寫的，也沒關係。
恩？有種族天賦阿？相對的人類也會有瞜？
如果沒有，那就真的是完全的偏心阿。
看來這項是太公望的角色，想法也會很有趣了。

----------


## 冥月

哇咧~
很有意思那~
希望逍月大 繼續更新 加油呀~
很多人等著看嘞~ 嘿嘿~

----------


## 逍月

> 有點像封神演義裡面，太公望跟元始天尊的情況……


是喔～
逍月倒是沒想到封神演義，不過這樣一說好像有點那種感覺...XD
P.S.四不像很可愛～




> 呃……好像有點，太偏向一方了。
> 以主觀來寫會這樣我也不能意外……
> 反正這文是個人寫的，也沒關係。
> 恩？有種族天賦阿？相對的人類也會有瞜？
> 如果沒有，那就真的是完全的偏心阿。
> 看來這項是太公望的角色，想法也會很有趣了。


主觀很正常啊，畢竟是第一人稱的小說。
主角沒辦法知道對方在想什麼...XD

話說，第一人稱的小說雖然可以比較深刻的描述主角個性，但的確有會太偏向一方的缺點。

然後種族天賦方面呢...
人類當然是有的啊！
其實，像是牛力氣大、貓輕巧...等等
都是種族天賦最最輕微的表現，也正是所為『種族特性』。
就像內文所說，種族天賦是『隱藏於血脈之中』。
所以只有極少數的動物能讓自己的種族天賦完全覺醒。
當然有些生物不只一個喔！
然後...不能在講下去了～XD
期待接下來的內容吧！




> 哇咧~ 
> 很有意思那~ 
> 希望逍月大 繼續更新 加油呀~ 
> 很多人等著看嘞~ 嘿嘿~


真的有很多人等著看嗎？（懷疑）
XD
好啦，謝謝冥月的支持喔！
目前第三章正在進行中...XD

----------


## 冥月

..........
我....!  代表了~~~~~~
很不錯的小說 應該很多人喜歡吧（流汗.....- -！
不管了 希望大大加油 嘿嘿~  
沒那麽多人我就等 哈~

----------


## 瀟湘

平易近人的字句、流暢的文章
感覺不錯呢？（思）

不過稍稍提個意見……



> 我跟師父現在居住在一座名叫『凝月山』的山洞裡，過著悠閒的生活。師父說，我們修練的『混沌訣』可以算是這個世界最頂級的功法之一。跟其他啥『翻山倒海大法』、『開天闢地玄功』等等的功法不同。『混沌訣』最注重的是感天地之至理，提昇自己的對天地的感悟，而不是像其他功法一樣提升先體內的道力。我們的功法修練很慢，除非資質優異，不然可能一輩子都只在門檻前徘徊。但是一旦有成，可以掌控天地真機，那時真的可以算是無敵了。


這樣一開始就把設定攤開的這麼明顯
感覺到後來很容易被自己的設定束縛住
要是後來武戲太多麻煩了……

還是說，作者其實就是想這樣？（思）
期待後續……

----------


## 玄音曈狼

呵呵~  

其實，動物如果修成人形的話那還不能夠真的跟人一樣

因為他們沒有人先天的金華之氣，再說，要是動物修的走偏的話

可能他就沒有下輩子嚕一ˇ一

不過要是能夠幫助人的話，我想因該會被供奉起來八~  就像日本的狐仙一ˇ一

恩~寫的很不錯喔一ˇ一

我突然覺得那隻小狐影好可愛XD

----------


## 逍月

TO 瀟湘

謝謝你的誇獎～

另外，關於瀟湘的建議...
不知道是不是逍月功力不夠，因為逍月不覺得寫得很明白耶...
那裡只是稍微描述了『混沌訣』這功法的特性啊！
不過，說不定這樣已經太明了？
不知道耶...XD
逍月是新手～（笑）

當然也感謝瀟湘的建議囉！


TO 陰陽o曈

有點不明白曈（這樣叫可以吧？）前面的意思呢...
『人先天的金華之氣』是？
為什麼走偏就沒有下輩子了？
想必瞳一定是被人類的小說影響了嘛！
就像師父說得：『那些小說都是人類沙文主義在作祟啦！』
那些小說家也並沒有真的看到動物修練過，不是嗎？
當然啦，如果瞳不是這個意思，逍月道歉囉～（鞠躬）

另外，逍月的設定跟那些小說不一樣喔！
逍月一直認為，文中也有提到，哪有啥獸類修練到『修成人形』？
要嘛也是因為方便交涉，所以『變成人形』。
憑什麼獸類修練到極致才能化人？
那既然可以變人，那就應該什麼都能變。
人並沒有比較偉大，在『道』之前就是平等的。
『道』乃天地至理，基本上，現在的小說都已經偏離了『道』。
當然，逍月也不會完全符合啦，因為逍月也有自己的主觀意思阿！

最後，很高興瞳喜歡狐影！
逍月也很喜歡呢～
第三篇就是狐影的故事喔！
逍月自己在寫時都被萌到了～。w‧
正在考慮第4篇要直接開始旅程，還是再來一篇跟狐影的小故事...
當然只是早晚的問題啦！

最後的最後，跟大家致歉一下...
因為三、四要複習考...
所以第三篇可能要到禮拜五發喔！
敬請期待！（真的有人期待嗎？）XD

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿~
逍月大大可能誤會小曈的義四嚕一ˇ一

沒下輩子的意四其實是指說動物修煉時，可能因為方法錯誤或者是內心不純而導致化妖，極有可能對人或者其他生物造成不好的現象，所以每次要是有這種事情發生，若他做出為了自己的慾望而傷害人的話，牠可能就有被劈的危險...

人類小說如果能夠知道動物們的修煉法的話我想納因該這是個大奇蹟一ˇ一
更何況現在的人，有很多人根本就只相信科學有證實到的東西，而其他，像是4度空間之類的，因為科學沒有證實到，他們只會說是迷信，或根本認為就是無記之談

人的金華之氣這裡我就不太能講。 其實人類小說根本不知道這種東西。

呃......大大因該有聽過附體吧？
其實我沒有說獸類修練到極致才能化人的這個億四......只是說因為他們天生就缺少了精華之氣著個東西，有很多能力是需要著個東西才能使，所以他為了滿足自己的道行，而進而附在人身上.....可是這只有少部份的獸類才會，因為他們懂得什麼叫做滿足。  而且同樣的，他們有很多我們也沒有的東西。

可能冒犯到你了，對不起....

小曈我也類似算修道之人吧.....祇不過能力不太一樣而已。

讓大大不高興的話，我真的很抱歉><  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 逍月

呀呀...
沒有不高興啦，謝謝瞳看完我的論點...
話說逍月（本尊）根本不是修道的啊！
所以是真的不知啥是金華之氣。
所以囉，真正不懂的可能是逍月？

畢竟逍月也是靠自己的主觀寫小說啊！
世上一定還有許多逍月不懂的事。
甚至可以說，逍月只是用自己片面對『道』的瞭解來寫罷了...
既然瞳是修道之人，那該隊冒犯感到抱歉的事逍月喔～
SORRY！

----------


## kl122002

我實得這篇文章很突出, 主觀的角度寫得異常生動.
我自問未有能力, 所以一直留在客觀角度之上.

金華之氣應該不會與金華火腿的氣味把上關係吧?
我想利用想象力去創造新事物是不錯的事, 
如果被既有的認知而局限是很可悲.

期待下一篇,

----------


## 影曲

我跟小迪的想法一樣

看下來第一個反應"封神演義"（噴

而那個師父就像是崑山太老XD

------
不過虎家喜歡人類40%的部份wwww

----------


## 玄音曈狼

> 呀呀...
> 沒有不高興啦，謝謝瞳看完我的論點...
> 話說逍月（本尊）根本不是修道的啊！
> 所以是真的不知啥是金華之氣。
> 所以囉，真正不懂的可能是逍月？
> 
> 畢竟逍月也是靠自己的主觀寫小說啊！
> 世上一定還有許多逍月不懂的事。
> 甚至可以說，逍月只是用自己片面對『道』的瞭解來寫罷了...
> ...


沒關西拉...因為這種事情有很多人都不懂也不知情阿一ˇ一

之前小曈對別人解說之後別人就罵小曈是瘋子阿...怎麼這樣...><

呵呵~ 其實小曈我也不太算是修道的...
靈能者算是修道的嗎?^^  呵呵 

小曈我也再努力的趕稿喔~ 
內容算是驚悚小說吧，還參有一點點的個人經歷喔~
不知道會不會有人看耶一ˇ一?

----------


## 逍月

呃，老實說逍月自己再寫時都被萌到了……（默）
這是目前最滿意的一章～
然後逍月絕對不是弟控啊啊！XD
好啦，下一章開工中喔～
敬請期待！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第三章    狐影


我有一個乾弟弟，他叫做狐影。

我四歲時認識他，那時他剛滿一歲，比我小了三歲。

人類的書都說狐狸會偷吃雞，一定是騙狼的！我第一次遇到狐影弟弟時，是我吃膩了師父的料理，決定到山下的小村子騙吃騙喝，啊，不，是找有惻隱之心的好人。

那時我還沒完全長大。（修練似乎會讓發育變慢？）還沒長大的我根本不用化形，就像一隻哈士奇了。所以搖搖尾巴、『汪』個幾聲，就會有食物送上來了。雖然我必須貢獻出我的身體，讓那些大嬸吃豆腐，但總地來說，我還是賺了。

就在我繼續在村里尋找『好騙的人』（簡稱好人）時，我聽到了一個「嗚嗚」的聲音。

一隻金黃色的小狐狸，被一群小雞逼在牆角，怕得直發抖。許多人在旁邊圍觀、嘲笑那隻小狐。

對，是小雞，不是大隻的那種。

那些小雞不停的啄他，雖然小雞力氣小，可是小狐狸皮膚嫩啊！況且小雞力量再怎麼小，久了還是會受傷的。

小狐那時瑟縮在角落，全身傷痕累累，水汪汪的大眼睛也流出了晶瑩的眼淚，讓狼看了忍不住心疼。當然，那些小雞與人除外，小雞繼續攻擊著小狐這個入侵他們地盤的侵略者；人們笑的樂不可支。

我馬上排除掉小狐要偷吃雞的可能。你說嘛！怎麼會有東西害怕自己的食物的？還被逼到牆角、怕到直掉眼淚！我在旁邊猶豫著要不要去救那隻小狐。基本上，他是死不了啦，被小雞啄死？根本不可能，頂多痛而已。

我會顧慮的原因就是因為那些圍觀的人。人類都是一些只會相信書的盲從鬼，他們一定會相信『狐狸吃雞』這種鬼話！如果我救了他，我以後別想再來這吃東西了。這裡是離山洞最近的村子耶！

對喔！還有人類這個因素，如果我不救他，他不被小雞啄死，大概也會被殘忍的人類打死吧？我修練有成時，一定要好好教訓那個寫出『狐狸吃雞』這種無稽之談的人，他害慘了天下狐狸。

「嗚嗚」的聲音傳進我耳朵，我懂那是「救我」的意思。我家山洞不遠處住了隻狐妖，之前因為好玩跟他學過狐語。

我忍不住抬起沈思的頭向他看去，眼神交會的那一瞬間，我後悔了。

因為他的眼神，讓我永遠不可能放下他不管了。那種無助、那種悲傷，令我無法丟下他轉身離開。我沒辦法忍受那雙純淨的眼眸染上悲傷。

「拜託，救我。」小狐用狐語再次向我求助。

小小的狐耳顫動著，眼中滿是哀求。

我一咬牙，不吃就不吃！反正又不是這裡才要的到食物！我就這樣撲了出去。

跳到小雞身後，叫了一聲。

頓時，小雞們都嚇到了、傻住了，當然，圍觀的人也愣住了。我趁這個機會，一口叼住小狐，然後把他甩到背上。

「抓緊囉，小狐狸！」我用狐語提醒了他一下，然後全力往山上奔去。反正，人類是追不上狼的，更何況我還修練過幾年。

只聽到後面一句句的叫罵聲。「笨狗，那是會偷吃雞的狐狸耶！」「死狗！枉費我平常都會餵你吃好的！原來你跟可惡的狐狸是一夥的！」「別再回來了！忘恩負義的壞狗狗！」

聽到一句句的叫罵，我知道在找到一個新覓食的地方之前，只能三餐吃師父的料理了。雖然還不錯，可是會膩。不過，我並不覺得難過，因為我讓一雙美麗的眼眸免於絕望。

我轉頭看著已經在我背上熟睡的可愛小狐，他稚嫩的爪子還牢牢抓住我的毛。那根他現在唯一可以依賴的稻草，我。

小狐醒後，他說他媽媽已經過世了，所以他開始流浪。通常是山裡的樹精看他可憐，給他幾個果子吃，才維持了生命。

他今天逛到村子附近，看到小雞們，想要跟他們玩，沒想到就遭到攻擊了。

「以後別隨便跑到村子裡，人類是一種很可怕的生物。」我告誡他：「他們喜怒無常，而且有嚴重的種族歧視。」

「他們討厭狐狸嗎？」小狐這樣問。

「對。」我如實回答，看到他黯淡下來的眼神，只好補充：「有些不會啦！」

我想師父應該不會。

「小狐，你叫什麼名字？」剛剛問了一堆，結果這忘記問。

「我沒有名字，媽媽還來不及幫我取名字就被殺死了。」小狐眼眶又開始泛淚：「他被一種長長的木頭刺死了。」

那是弓箭。我想小狐沒有看到獵人，才敢到人類的村莊。

「媽媽說要把名字當滿月的禮物送給我的，結果……」小狐眼淚掉了下來：「我到今天已經一歲了，禮物卻永遠收不到了。」

「你今天生日？」我問。

「對。」小狐噙著淚、低著頭，回答道。

「狐影……」我喃喃唸著。

小狐疑惑的抬起頭，金黃色的小狐臉上帶著不解看著我。

「狐影。」我對他笑了：「那我把『狐影』這個名字送給你，當你的生日禮物。」

「嗯！」小狐終於笑開了，他終於有名字了！美麗的眼睛帶著欣喜，咧開的嘴巴彷彿想告訴全世界他有多快樂。他的笑容真的很可愛，令狼想要永遠守護這個笑容。

「那哥哥呢？你叫什麼名字？」小狐，不，現在應該叫狐影了，像是突然想起什麼，問道。

「逍月。」我回答。

「月哥哥，陪我玩好嗎？」小狐怯怯的問道。大概是他以前都被欺負，從來沒有真正的朋友吧？

「好。」看著他既期待又怕受傷害的表情，我伸出狼爪，揉了揉他的頭，再次對他露出微笑。

後來，我把他帶回山洞了。當然，師父罵了我一頓，叫我別隨便撿動物回來。

「你還不是把我撿回來了？有其師必有其徒！」我笑道。

師父沒再說什麼，還不知去哪搞了一部專門給狐族用的修練的功法回來，要我教給狐影。

要知道，修練的功法好取得，但是專門給某族群的功法卻是十分罕見的。這種情況好像是牽涉到以前的某場戰爭，師父當時也沒講得很清楚。

「讓他學混沌訣就好啦！那麼麻煩！」我抱怨。要取得那種罕見的功法，一定要付出不少力氣。反正混沌訣也是數一數二的功法。

「你以為大家像你一樣？」師父叫道：「正常來說沒有獸可以修練道法！你這隻基因突變狼！」

師父太大聲了，倚著我睡去的狐影都被吵醒了。我責怪的看了看那老頭。

狐影帶著惺忪的睡眼，抬頭看了看我。

「月哥哥，你會陪我多久？」他喃喃的問道，但似乎不祈求回答。畢竟，他已經被『拋棄』一次了。

這孩子深深的害怕『失去』這種感覺。

「永遠。」但我回答了他。

應該可以吧？反正對修練的我來說，時間似乎無窮無盡。

狐影聽到後似乎很滿意，又沉沉睡去了。

於是，我多了一個弟弟。

一個要守護一輩子的弟弟。

----------


## 狼尾

哇~
哥哥寫的真有趣耶~
有很多意想不到的地方>w</
最後面蠻溫馨的w

來張圖吧XDD


哥哥有什麼不滿可以提出來XDD

----------


## 逍月

謝謝妹囉～（感動）
話說有把場景畫出來呢！

關於那張圖，當然沒問題啊！
是說逍月突然想把狐影的眼睛設定呈紫色耶！
紫色跟黃色好像挺配的？
XD

如果妹下次要畫，就讓眼睛被紫色吧！
嘻嘻～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呵呵，有其師必有其徒，

逍月這樣ㄉㄧㄤ師父，應該不會怎樣吧XD

多了一隻狐狸同伴，以後的章節應該會更有趣吧。

期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

> 逍月這樣ㄉㄧㄤ師父，應該不會怎樣吧XD
> 
> 多了一隻狐狸同伴，以後的章節應該會更有趣吧。


當然會怎樣啦！
逍月集滿三條線都會被打...（默）

然後，不是多了同伴喔！
蒼狼可能沒注意到，這是逍月4歲的事了...
狐影在第一章就有出現了！
逍月現在年齡是12歲～

最後，謝謝你的期待～

----------


## 冥月

小狐狸的真實身份大曝光？（被砍 
有趣的曝光方式呢，狐狸被一群小雞仔啄啊（確實有點丟人....
就好像是被長輩曝光小時候尿床一樣吧（再次被砍
唔~  期待下一篇 逍月大 加油哈~

----------


## a70701111

第三章
前半段我就不再說什麼了。
只能說那個村子的人太負面了。
看來除了這個師父，其他的應該都不事會有很好的東西。
照文章的走法，狐影應該還會學到更多事情。功法就不一定，說不定還真的能練。只是最後逍月說的守護，可能又不是這麼一回事。
(不過狐狸被小雞欺負，就有點誇張了。)

----------


## kl122002

這邑管一次聽聞小雞攻擊狐狸的故事, 
狐影應從此對雞類科動物感到恐懼吧?

----------


## 逍月

大家好像都很在意狐影怕小雞的事耶～（攤手）XD




> 只能說那個村子的人太負面了。
> 看來除了這個師父，其他的應該都不事會有很好的東西。
> (不過狐狸被小雞欺負，就有點誇張了。)


這點逍月（作者）想要說一下...
呃，因為這是第一人稱寫作，所以內容摻雜了大量逍月（主角）個狼的價值觀。
事實上，那個村子也不能說他們負面。
畢竟，在他們的觀念裡，『狐狸吃雞』，本身對狐狸就沒有好感。
再退一步來說，我想，很多人如果看到狐狸被小雞攻擊也應該會在旁邊笑吧？
（當然，獸友們應該都不會啦！）
那村子裡的人可是會看流浪狗（？）可憐，所以餵食的『好人』。
也不能完全說他們壞啦...
總而言之，應該是劣根性吧？（歪頭）

真正負面的是下一篇，呃，要揭露修真界黑暗的一面。（自爆）

逍月（主角）：「你再給我欺負狐影我就咬死你！」
逍月（作者）：「呃，下次不會了......」（目光飄移）




> 這邑管一次聽聞小雞攻擊狐狸的故事, 
> 狐影應從此對雞類科動物感到恐懼吧?


逍月（主角）：「哼，有我在，我不會讓他們欺負小狐影的！」（驕傲）

----------


## 逍月

好啦，第四章出爐！
第四章由於字數較多，所以逍月分成兩篇喔！
下半部目前還沒OK，所以先發上半部～
有什麼建議儘管提出吧！
畢竟逍月算是第一次寫小說，希望大家指教！
也希望大家會喜歡喔！（鞠躬）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


第四章    修道的理由（上）


我的『混沌訣』又停在第三層，卡住了。

『混沌訣』不像其他功法，它到最後沒有所謂的極限，只要不斷悟道，就可以進步。相對的，只要沒有『悟』，就很容易陷入瓶頸。

這幾天，我發現我的道力已經升不上去了，代表我需要新的對天地的感悟。

在我完全確定我陷入瓶頸的這天，我做了那個夢……

夢到了四年前，那個讓我痛苦不堪的回憶……

。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧。W‧

這是我八歲那年的事了。

「徒兒，你的『混沌訣』第幾層了？」師父又一次問我。

「還在第一層啦，不要吵啦！」我很鬱悶，畢竟我當初可是用看的就悟到第一層了！雖然我並不是一隻勤於修練的狼，但我還是很自豪我天才狼的身份的！

「不要用這種語氣跟你師父說話！」師父說。

大概是知道我的個性就是這樣隨便，師父也不如往常那樣大吼了。畢竟我還沒有喊他『老頭』，說不定想要省點力氣等會一起打？我該小心了。

不等我接話，師父繼續說：「真是怪了，雖然以往修成第一層的人好幾年、甚至十幾年後才突破也是正常，畢竟更多人終身不得其門而入，但是，以你那麼快修到第一層的資質不該是這樣啊！」

「我哪知道！」我聳了聳肩，然後試著描述自己的狀況：「就好像跟第二層中間隔了一張紙，卻怎麼也戳不破。」

師父沉吟了片刻，突然想到了什麼，站了起來。

「我懂了！」師父先是自言自語，然後就朝我問了一句：「徒兒，你修道的理由是什麼？」

我帶著疑惑，看著師父。

「你為了什麼修道？」師父解釋：「長生不老？永生不死？證道成聖？錢財？權勢？力量？更高的境界？母狼？」

我很高興師父在談這種沈重的話題時，還有幽默感。

「不知道。」我搖了搖頭，老實回答。

我當初也是糊里糊塗就開始練了『混沌訣』，沒有為什麼，只是想說練了就練了，那就練下去好了。不特別為了什麼，如果真要說，只是當作例行公事，或是消遣吧？反正師父也在修練，所以沒差。

這就是我的個性，隨遇而安。船到橋頭自然直嘛！

「這就是問題所在了！」師父繼續說道：「對一個修道之人來說，最重要的就是修道的理由！這個理由每個人都不同，有些甚至很『瞎』，但只要是能成為你修練動力的，就算是為了『活更久，吃盡天下美食』這種理由都沒關係。畢竟，修練是一條又長又寂寞的路，需要有事物使你堅持下去。」

「而你，卻沒有。所以你沒辦法更進一步！」師父最後下了結論。

最後，師父丟下了「好好想想吧！」這句話就走了。

我想了大概一個小時，卻沒有結果，看到狐影睡午覺睡醒了，就決定先去教他修練。那問題嘛，以後再想囉！

小狐影修的是『九尾密典』，這可是狐族皇室專用的頂級功法啊！應該是絕對不外傳的，真不知道師父從哪裡搞來的。希望改天不要我一出門就被一堆狐狸追殺就好了！

我將第一層的後半部解釋給狐影聽後，留下他自己修練，然後就決定到村莊裡去找冤大頭，啊，是『好人』了。

吃過了美味的下午茶，我悠閒的散步回去。話說上次為了救狐影，原本的村莊已經不能去了，所以我現在都要走上一段路！沒辦法，要滿足口腹之慾還是要付出代價的。

就在我經過樹林時，聽到了那異常熟悉的聲音。

「嗚嗚～」

這是狐狸的叫聲，說更準確點，是狐影的。而且這是他疼痛時產生哀嚎聲。

我心中一緊，用最快的速度朝聲音傳來的方向奔了過去。

我修練的『混沌訣』講求的是融入天地，感受『道』的存在。所以我運起『混沌訣』後，全身彷彿融入天地，速度也達到極致。不到五秒，已經到了狐影所在的位置。

看到狐影時，我呆住了……

狐影小小的身體，佈滿了血痕。旁邊有五個年紀相仿、長相相若的道士在旁戲弄他。

「哈哈！沒想到在這還可以遇到一隻小妖呢！」其中一個紅袍道士說著，手上的劍劃出，但被狐影閃過了。

小狐影不知道在這撐多久了，累的氣喘吁吁。雖然狐影資質也算很好了，問題是他也才修到『九尾密典』第一層的一半，怎麼可能打贏這些修練不知道幾年了的道士？就算他修練的是再頂級的功法也不行！何況還是五個！

「你很遜耶！這樣都沒中！」旁邊一個白袍道士笑道：「雖然修為那麼低一定沒有內丹，但當玩具玩玩還不錯呢！」

說完，一劍刺出，正中狐影的左肩，順勢就把他釘在地上。

「嗚！」狐影低聲痛呼，好像已經沒有力氣大叫了。

一把火從我心中燃起！那是我弟弟啊！你們這些人類，都要付出代價！

我抬起右掌，爪子捏了個法訣。

一道紫色的雷電從天而降，擋住了一旁黃袍道士刺向狐影的一劍。而他的手中又只是凡劍，一時不察，來不及用道力護體，就被電暈了過去。

跟其他功法要靠自己的法力來施術不同的是，『混沌訣』可以用自己的道力來引動天地力量，消耗也少了很多，所以我一個第一層頂峰的修道狼才可以發出這種威力。

「誰？！」黑袍道士警戒的大喊，在他看來，能發出這種雷術的修為應該不會比他們低。

那群道士們看到剛剛的雷術，以為我修為不低，只是他們哪知道，我剛剛那道雷也花費了我快一半的道力！『混沌訣』雖然消耗不大，但也只是相對而言，否則以我現在全身的道力，恐怕只能放出一點點電光吧？

我沒有出聲，只是突然朝剛剛把狐影釘到地上的白袍道士撲了過去！天殺的！竟敢這樣對我的狐影弟弟！

沒有道力再發出雷術了，我讓道力在爪前面形成一道三尺長的透明劍氣（爪氣？），朝紅袍道士衝了過去！（註：很像九尾化的鳴人那種，就是純力量形成的爪子。）

這是我自創的爪法，融合了師父的『太極劍法』和自己天生的本能所創出的『太極爪』，幸虧我雖然道力低微，可是在控制力量的方面的確很好。所以我可以不讓道力浪費掉，只是在爪前形成爪劍，利于近身攻擊。

我揮出了爪子，紅袍道士在最後一秒驚覺，閃了過去！

一爪揮空，我的左爪在下一秒向他橫劈，他躲不過去，只好舉劍迎上了我的爪氣。

『鏗！』的一聲，順勢我往前翻去，護在了道士們跟狐影中間。

「月哥哥，你怎麼來了？我以為再也看不到你了……」狐影還被釘在地上，虛弱的說道：「對不起，我只是想跟你出去，所以就偷偷跟在你後面……」

看到他那樣，我心好痛，撕裂般的疼痛！

「放心吧，我說過我不會丟下你的！」我堅定的對他說：「永遠！」

說完，我把頭轉回來，狠瞪著那些自以為是的道士！

「哈哈！又有一隻小妖自投羅網了！我們不用無聊了！」剛剛一直沒出聲的綠袍道士很高興的說道。

的確，我的修為在他們眼裡應該是『小妖』沒錯。我知道我打不贏他們，可是我不能丟下狐影！

「快滾！」我對他們傳音。

「呀！這隻小妖會傳音了耶！真是太有趣了！」紅袍道士說道：「小妖狼阿，你說有可能嗎？好不容易遇到那麼好的『玩具』！而且你還傷了我們的五弟！」

「對嘛！你不知道平常修練壓力有多大？這可是我們可以正當發洩壓力的美妙時刻啊！」綠袍道士接著說：「太好了，本來還嫌一個不夠玩呢！記住喔！小妖！我們只是在幫五弟報仇罷了！呵呵！」

「別那麼多廢話！遊戲開始囉！」白袍道士顯然對我剛剛的偷襲還餘怒未消，急急想要發洩情緒。

「誰先來？」黑袍道士顯然不愛說話，從剛剛到現在只說了四個字，不過卻掩不住眼中的興奮。

「一起上就好啦！跟妖怪講什麼仁義？」白袍道士叫道，看來他真的很急。

「先把小的處理掉吧！」紅袍道士建議：「分開來慢慢玩才有意思嘛！」

「好啊！」其餘四人都同意。

聽到這，我低伏了身子，準備隨時撲上去！要動我逍月的親人，就要踩著我的屍體過去！

「哼！小狼還敢反抗？」白袍道士不屑的道。

「這樣好了，我們把他關起來，讓他看著我們解決那隻小狐妖！」綠袍道士提出了這個很沒良心的主意。

說完，就掏出一張符射了過來。

我輕蔑的看著射過來的那張符，揮爪把它撕裂。

開玩笑！拿『降妖符』來丟我這個修道的，有用嗎？

黑袍道士似乎比較謹慎，看到這個情形沒有像其他人一樣被嚇著，反而仔細探查了我的力量屬性。被探查的感覺讓我很不爽，但是我修為比他低，所以他的探查我沒辦法抵抗。

「怎麼會？！這隻狼體內的不是妖力，是道力！」黑袍道士驚呼出聲。

「那也無妨，拿封印道力的符就行了啊！反正把他殺了後，誰知道他的力量屬性？死一隻動物也沒什麼大不了的。修道跟修妖沒差啦，動物就是動物，只是人類的附屬品罷了。」紅袍道士說完，就掏出一張空白的符紙，開始寫『封道符』。

事實上，平常我們看道士可以用符降妖伏魔，就是因為符上的上古文字可以借用天地靈氣來約束對方體內的力量。同理，只要改變上面的文字，約束道力也是可行的。所以妖其實也可以用符來封住道士，但是，比起這個，動物修來的妖都較喜歡近身搏鬥。

這些符通常只對小妖小魔小道有用，但會無聊跑到人類世界、不專心修練的也通常是些修為不高的。

不幸的是，我『混沌訣』第一層的修為就真的只是一個小道士。

所以我知道不能再拖了，我後腳一蹬，撲向的正在寫符的紅袍道士，爪劍也向他刺去。我不能讓他寫完那張符！

但是一旁三個道士卻看破我的用意，揮劍迎來，雖然我因為有狼的本能，所以近身不比他們差，但雙爪難敵六手，身上也多了幾道血痕。

「疾！」聽到這聲，我就知道糟了！

----------


## 冥月

果然有夠黑暗的~
不過這也是每辦法的對吧.....
貌似好多的電影和小說中的道士都是這個樣子

表面道貌岸然 口口聲聲的修道修道 實際內？ 唉~....

這樣的話...還不如去直接的做一個壞人 起碼不虛偽的說自己是好人.......

接下來的打鬥會更激烈吧~ 呵呵
逍月大 幹掉他們哦~ 哈~

----------


## 逍月

> 貌似好多的電影和小說中的道士都是這個樣子
> 
> 表面道貌岸然 口口聲聲的修道修道 實際內？ 唉~....
> 
> 這樣的話...還不如去直接的做一個壞人 起碼不虛偽的說自己是好人.......


其實我不否認啦......
許多人覺得妖是一定要去除的。
跟動物不同，妖有了跟人類同樣的靈智，足以威脅人類的地位。
『非我同族，其心必異。』大概是這樣吧？

當然，也有道士是好的，也有道士只不過是因為從小的教育，才會有『妖是邪惡的』，這種想法。此為後話。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

人類的那幾個道士好該死ˋˊ

什麼叫動物只是附屬品??

希望月快殺了他們!

期待下篇。

----------


## 月牙-炎布

遇見了同道中人阿，不過似乎是很"盡責"的道士呢!

滿嘴降妖除魔，卻沒有善惡之分

希望趙月大，能讓趙月來個"頓悟"，把它們都輕鬆的打倒

期待下次的作品!! (笑)

----------


## 狼尾

好長篇~不過因為太精采所以妹妹一下子就看完了呢XD
把最精采的留在最後~~~~更期待下一篇了 嘻嘻
每次看到哥哥的那個表情符號就好好笑呀XDD
哈~
那個理由真好笑 虧師父還想的出來~~~~

另外要是妹妹的話~~~我應該算是妖狼吧  :Wink:  
所以我會被除掉嘛XDDDD[想太多

哥哥繼續加油喔~~~

----------


## 逍月

> 人類的那幾個道士好該死ˋˊ
> 什麼叫動物只是附屬品??
> 希望月快殺了他們!
> 期待下篇。


恩，逍月也寫到覺得他們很該死...（默）

很感謝支持喔！
下篇應該不會太久，最遲禮拜一吧？
如果我沒忘。（毆飛）




> 遇見了同道中人阿，不過似乎是很"盡責"的道士呢! 
> 滿嘴降妖除魔，卻沒有善惡之分 
> 希望趙月大，能讓趙月來個"頓悟"，把它們都輕鬆的打倒 
> 期待下次的作品!! (笑)


也感謝支持喔！
他們的確是太『盡責』了。
不過，這應該算是用工作當藉口，做壞事吧！

不過呢，炎布你好像漏了一點小小的細節...
我叫『逍』月喔！（燦）
『逍遙』的『逍』～




> 好長篇~不過因為太精采所以妹妹一下子就看完了呢XD 
> 把最精采的留在最後~~~~更期待下一篇了 嘻嘻 
> 每次看到哥哥的那個表情符號就好好笑呀XDD 
> 哈~ 
> 那個理由真好笑 虧師父還想的出來~~~~


妹妹喜歡真是太好了！
表情符號是逍月一個小小的發現～XD
沒辦法，逍月眼睛就這樣咩......




> 另外要是妹妹的話~~~我應該算是妖狼吧  
> 所以我會被除掉嘛XDDDD[想太多 
> 哥哥繼續加油喔~~~


妹不會被除掉啦！
因為逍月說了呀！
『要動我逍月的親人，就要踩著我的屍體過去！』
這句是真的。
逍月的逆鱗就是朋友跟親人啊！
妹妹就是逍月的親人，所以逍月不允許妹被道士除掉喔！

然後，逍月會加油的。XD

----------


## 逍月

耶！
下出來了！
話說這篇是目前最長的，上加下有快七千字喔！（含標點）
好了，廢話不多說！
請大家欣賞吧！（毆）
敬請批評指教！
最好留個心得之類的。XD

（然後，誠徵獸幫忙畫狐影獸設，可以幫忙的私信喔～（毆），因為怕很多人報名（不可能），所以麻煩收到逍月回信在動爪喔！（燦）當然，也可以畫同人圖啦！（誰要啊！））

當然，先謝謝各位報名的獸啦！XD

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 


第四章 修道的理由（下） 


那張符趁我不注意，在我身旁爆開，形成了一道圓形光膜將我困住！我瞬間覺得全身使不上力，體內的道力就像凝固一樣，不再運轉自如。

「嘻嘻，這樣你就什麼都不能做了！」紅袍道士用嘲弄的神情看著我：「所以我該怎麼完那隻小狐妖好呢？小狼道士？」

我沒有理他，只是一次又一次的撞擊光膜，希望能夠出去。

這時，白袍道士已經走道狐影旁邊，把他插在狐影左肩的劍拔起來。

「嗚！」狐影痛呼一聲。旁邊得道士們戲謔的笑了起來。

「住手！」我大吼！繼續撞擊著光膜。

「嗚！」綠袍道士在狐影右前腳畫出了一條深深的痕跡。

「碰！」我又撞上了光膜。如果那時我不單獨留下狐影就好了……

「嗚！」黑袍道士一腳踩上狐影細弱的身子。

「碰！」我再一次撞上光膜。如果我修為更高就好了……

「嗚！」紅袍道士用力一踢，狐影嘴角滲出一絲鮮血。

我已經不再去撞光膜，專心趴下回復力量。為什麼我沒有能力保護我弟弟？

「嗚！」白袍道士一腳把狐影踢飛，狐影滾了幾圈，趴在地上不動了。

我不該讓狐影受到傷害的。

都是我、都是我！

我答應過要永遠陪狐影的！

可是我現在，連保護他的能力都……

要是我沒教狐影修練就好了！

他就不會因為修妖被……

他那麼相信我！我……

我要保護他！

從來沒有這麼憤怒、從來沒有這麼悔恨、從來沒有這麼悲痛、從來沒有這麼絕望、從來沒有這麼渴望力量，狂暴的情感在我心中爆發！

淚從我的眼中滑落。

淚？

為什麼淚，顏色那麼深？深到幾乎遮蔽我的視線？

低頭看著地面，豔紅的斑點點綴於綠色的草地，有一種絕美的哀淒。

鮮紅色的淚？

「滴答！」一滴『淚』，正巧滴上我項鍊上的太極八卦。

滴上項鍊的那一剎那，我發現八卦圖上『乾卦』的線條由白轉為黑色。

「原來那隻小狐狸真的對你那麼重要？罷了，我就還你一點點力量好了！」

一個聲音突然在腦中響起，我就失去了知覺，最後一眼，似乎看見左腳上的鎖鍊出現了一道細微的裂痕。

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

當我恢復意識……

「狐影！」我大叫，站了起來。

「月哥哥，怎麼了？」

狐影毫髮無傷的站在我旁邊。

我看了看周圍，這是我們山洞。檢查了我左腳的鎖鍊，奇怪，沒有裂痕？

「夢嗎……？」我喃喃自語。

但我很快就知道不是。

「逍月！到底發生了什麼事？」師父氣沖沖的出現在我面前。

「謝謝……」原來是師父救了我。

「什麼『謝謝』？」師父帶著疑惑問：「我到的時候只發現你暈倒在地，還是狐影跑回來拉我過去的。」

「咦？那五個道士呢？」我疑惑。

「哪有什麼道士？那裡只有你啊！」師父說。

我把我知道的部分跟師父說了，但是最後神秘的聲音卻沒有說，因為我想那是幻覺，應該不重要吧？我鎖鍊也沒裂啊！

「五個道士，穿不同顏色的道袍？」師父問，隨後又自言自語：「難道是他們？」

「誰啊？」秉持著有疑惑必定要解惑，我問。

「五行五道。」師父回答：「如果真是他們，做出這種事也不奇怪了。」

「他們本來就是五胞胎，幾十年前（千萬別用外表評估修真者喔！）在一個古老的廢墟中發現了一部叫做『五行真經』的上古修練功法，雖然他們資質不夠沒辦法練成『五行之體』，但是一人練一種，在一起合擊也是有莫大威力的。好險你先電暈了其中一人。」師父接著說：「他們修為雖然只有『靈寂期』（註），但在修真界卻十分出名，因為他們特別喜歡虐殺妖類、從不手軟。也加入一個由一些『志同道合』的變態，組成的一個叫做『屠妖同好會』的奇怪組織，雖然修真界也有許多人不討厭妖類，但據說會員還是不少。以後你們要特別小心！

「不過真是奇怪，按照你大約只有『開光期』的實力，怎麼可能打退已經結成金丹的五道？」

「我不知道阿，醒來就在這裡了。」我答。

「那接下來呢？」師父再問。

「我就說不知道啊！我失去了意識。」我再答。

「我有看到喔！」這時狐影插嘴。剛剛師父沒問狐影，是因為他不懂狐語。

「後來怎麼了？」我問他。

「嗯，我想想……」狐影歪著頭，思考了一下。真可愛！

「突然有一道白光、一道黑光衝上了天，然後包著哥哥的膜就破了呀！」小狐影似乎對『講故事』這件事感到很興奮：「然後哥哥就出來了，可是那時的哥哥好奇怪喔！左邊的眼睛變成完全黑色，可是右邊又是白色！我叫哥哥，哥哥也不理我。」

原來我會變成這樣喔！我都不知道！真是神奇，改天變變看來照鏡子好了。

「哥哥突然朝我們一看了一眼，突然，一道白白的光從天上照下來，罩住了我。痛痛就都飛走了喔！」狐影越講越開心：「然後一道黑黑的光照罩住了壞人，結果壞人就開始慘叫，叫得好慘喔！不過誰叫他們要打我，他們活該啦！最後就慢慢融化不見了！」

呃，這是什麼情況？我有聽沒有懂啦！狐影傷突然好了？壞人還莫名其妙融化了？隨然慢慢融化到死很可憐啦，但是誰叫他們要傷害狐影？可是這好像是我造成的？這怎麼可能？先不說那五個臭道士修為比我高，小狐影受得可是差點死掉的重傷啊！

我在狐影旁邊仔細繞了一圈，發現他傷真的都好了，連點疤痕都沒有。

「咦？這是什麼？」我突然發現狐影弟弟的額頭上突然多了一個五芒星的圖案，紅色的細線描成的，配上他黃色毛還蠻漂亮的。

「小狐影，這是什麼阿？」我問。

「不知道，回來後就有了！很好看啊！我跟哥哥一樣頭上有東西了！」狐影很高興，還盯著我額頭上的太極圖。

我將狐影說的翻譯給師父聽，希望他的年紀跟學識成正比。

「陰陽二氣？！」師父驚呼。

「什麼是陰陽二氣？」我問。

「陰主滅、陽主生。所以才有那種效果吧？」師父解釋：「這陰陽二氣可說是宇宙本源的存在喔！如果真是陰陽二氣中的陰氣，那那些道士也真的很可憐，大概神形俱滅了吧？」

「神形俱滅？」

「人有靈魂，死後可以投胎轉世。修為高的人甚至可以保留前世記憶，轉世重修！但是，如果神形俱滅的話，就連投胎的機會都沒有了。這是真正意義上的死亡，誰都救不了了！包括至高無上的神或是聖。」師父說：「陰陽二氣中的陰氣並不是我們平常所說的陰森森的陰氣，而是能分解一切，將一切導向『滅』的力量，當然也包括靈魂。」

太好了！原來我會這麼好用的東西啊！這樣以後欺負狐影的人，都……嘿嘿……

「所以怎麼用啊？」我滿懷期待的看像師父，只要師父教會我，我就天下無敵了！

「不知道！」師父答道：「誰知道你這隻基因突變狼又怎麼搞出這變態玩意啊？！那種神秘東西應該只是傳說！幾乎沒有人真正遇到過，更別說是研究透徹了！」

「呿！我還以為你這老頭知道耶！」真是的，我還以為他可以教我，算了，我剛剛發現，我的『混沌訣』進步到第二層了！

「啊！好痛！」果然，師父還是不太能容忍我『有一點不禮貌』的行徑。

「反正你都突破第二層了，再來就好好修練吧！我去準備晚餐了。」師父說完，就走了。

「小狐影，呃，你會後悔修練嗎？」師父走後，我轉頭對狐影問出剛剛憋很久的問題。

「不會啊！」

「那你會恨哥哥教你修練嗎？」我怯怯的問，很怕他會討厭我。畢竟，是我的原因害他受傷成那樣的……

「怎麼會？狐影最喜歡哥哥了！」狐影燦笑。

「可是，我害你……」

「沒關係，哥哥不要在意喔！是狐影自己喜歡亂跑……哥哥生氣了嗎？」

「不，絕對沒有！」我緊張的回答。

我安心下來了。狐影的天真是不容許他說謊的。

我突然想起師父的話，對狐影問道：「小狐影，那你為什麼要修道啊？」

狐影想都沒想，天真的回答了：「我想跟哥哥在一起嘛！」

呃，應該沒關係吧？反正師父說只要有堅持下去的理由就好。

「那月哥哥呢？」狐影帶著可愛的表情反問我。

我啊……不知道耶……

正想著怎麼回答狐影時，我的眼睛對上了他那雙紫色的大眼睛。我終於懂了！我懂了為什麼我能突破到第二層，我也找到了我修道的理由！

對喔！我好像忘了說了！狐影弟弟的眼睛是紫色的。很漂亮、很漂亮的那種豔紫色喔！

我親暱的舔了舔狐影的小臉，他享受似的瞇上眼睛。

「為了你。」

是的，為了不讓你再受傷害，為了不讓那雙眼再度染上悲傷，為了保護我愛的朋友、家人們，為了我所愛的一切！

為了守護我唯一的弟弟。

「逍月。」

突然，腦中那個聲音又響起了。

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

小狐影的可愛講座：（就是『註』啦）

大家好，我是狐影！

因為啊，跟我的月哥哥同名的壞壞作者（都喜歡欺負我！），為方便以後評估實力，所以決定借用現今修真小說的計算方法。

修真的修為境界共分為十一種：旋……

月哥哥，是旋什麼呀？

（一張紙被丟過來）

喔～旋照、開光、融合、心動、靈寂、元嬰、出竅、分神、合體、渡劫、大乘喔！（看小抄）

雖然月哥哥跟師父都對於那種在體內結金丹很不屑啦。（有些功法不太一樣。）但逍月說總要有個標準啊！所以還是會用類似像『逍月的功力大概跟開光期差不多』這種句子啦！

大家一定都很好奇為什麼不屑吧？反正我也不懂。下次找師父來講好了！

[align=right]～莫名其妙的講座‧完～[/align]


最後，看不懂狐影的『童言童語』的請不要討厭他，因為連逍月自己也沒有很懂。原諒他，他還是個孩子耶！
[align=right][/align][align=left][/align]

----------


## 狼尾

喉~不忍看狐影那麼可憐(遮臉)
嗯~~~~~~~~~
妹妹太多不懂~~~[問號問號
所以也是莫名其妙看完了XDDD
書讀太少(聳肩){?:妳怎麼說的那麼自然阿!!!?}
喉喉~妹妹要畫狐影!!!!!
獸設阿~~~~所以要加圈圈和色碼囉w

[我覺得妹妹有時候好像也有童言童語耶XDD]
[不過會童言童語比較可愛XDD]

----------


## 逍月

> 喉~不忍看狐影那麼可憐(遮臉)
> 嗯~~~~~~~~~
> 妹妹太多不懂~~~[問號問號
> 所以也是莫名其妙看完了XDDD
> 書讀太少(聳肩){?:妳怎麼說的那麼自然阿!!!?}
> 喉喉~妹妹要畫狐影!!!!!
> 獸設阿~~~~所以要加圈圈和色碼囉w
> 
> [我覺得妹妹有時候好像也有童言童語耶XDD]
> [不過會童言童語比較可愛XDD]


呀？
妹是哪裡看不懂啊？
看不懂問老哥我啊！XD

然後，妹要畫狐影的話就謝謝囉～XD
找時間再把詳細資料給妹吧？
要圈圈跟色碼沒錯！

最後，逍月也覺得童言童語還蠻可愛的！（燦）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看來月本身有隱藏的力量呢，而且還滿強的

那幾個道士真是活該~

期待下篇。

----------


## 逍月

嗯！
月身上的確有很多秘密。（笑）

至於還有什麼，逍月自己都不知道！（毆）

很感謝蒼狼那麼支持這篇喔！（握爪）

下一篇正在趕工中～

逍月在100多天要大考了...（汗）
所以大概都是利用念累的時候來消遣的...XD

----------


## 逍月

呀……
因為要跟下一張做區隔，所以這張字數比較少。
可能也比較沒那麼好笑，因為有很多是設定的東西。
因為字數變少了，所以回饋大家，發出了設定集的一部份～XD
也讓大家可以更瞭解這個世界。
當然，因為不排除逍月的文筆有問題，所以不清楚的可以儘管問喔！（笑）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第五章        無極

風，就這樣吹亂我的毛髮。

我在湖邊，看著月亮映在凝月湖上的影子。

凝月山之所以被稱為凝月山，就是因為這個湖泊。不知道為什麼，月亮在這個湖上的倒影，總比其他地方真實很多，就好像月亮真的在裡面一樣，觸手可及。所以名曰：「凝月」。而如果你跟我一樣是修真的生命，你就會發現，這裡的月亮越清楚，靈氣就越濃郁、越精純。

而今天，就是滿月。

可惜了，當我發現我第三層達到瓶頸時，我就沒辦法提升體內道力的量了。所以，周圍濃郁的天地靈氣只是讓我覺得舒服罷了。對修練沒有幫助。

或許因為我是一隻狼，又或許是因為我的名字，我很喜歡月亮。又大概是月的清新吧？高掛在天空，似乎完全不受世俗污染，就那樣，純潔又無情的觀看著世間百態，無動於衷。

更重要的是，上面好像有什麼東西在呼喚我？

我甩了甩頭，停止自己天馬行空的想法。

接下來該怎麼做呢？我修練已經達到瓶頸，接下來呢？

如果我功力提升不上去，我要怎麼保護重要的人？

「小極。」我輕聲呼喚著。

「就說不要叫我小極，我叫無極！」一個聲音在我心中響起，聲音還蠻尖的，就跟狐影差不多。

「喔！那小極，你真的只能再幫我一次？」我問道。

「……對啦！你以為你的封印是豆腐做的喔？你知道幫你暫時衝開封印費了我多少能量嗎？足夠讓一個凡人直接度劫了！如果我的『印』沒有繼續開啟，我也只能再幫你一次而已。」無極說：「等等，當然也有例外啦！」

「要怎樣？」我眼睛一亮，如果可以提升次數的話，以後就不怕沒有力量了！

「給我弄個萬年金蔘、王母蟠桃之類的東西讓我吸取靈氣就好啦！」無極帶著渴望說道。

當然，我不理他，那種東西我拿的到的話，我也不用求他了。那些玩意普通人吃了都可以直接成仙了吧？

好啦，我知道這樣講讓我好像一個白癡，但我剛剛的確是在跟我的項鍊對話。自從那天血滴上項鍊後，他就開始跟我說話了。這到讓我嚇了一跳！這可是器靈耶！雖然我修為不算高，但是師父的藏書異常豐富，我全都看了遍。（當然除了師父所謂的『禁書區』，師父完全不讓我動！真是奇怪了，為啥書上有寫『十八』這個數字的書我不能看？難道是我實力太低還沒辦法修行這些上乘神通？可是我真的不知道〈房中術365招〉這種東西有什麼深奧的？我在房子裡也照樣能使用道術啊！難道還有什麼特殊的用法？不管了，為了學到這些神通，保護好狐影，我一定要好好修練！）

要知道，據書上記載，只有神器以上的法寶才『有可能』有器靈耶！器靈也是可以修練的，器靈修為越高，法器威力越強！但是器靈形成的時間需要很久很久，而且初生成的器靈智慧也很低。像小極這樣高智慧的器靈，不知道需要多久？

可是這條項鍊看起來連法寶都稱不上，怎麼可能是神器？反正這個問題我怎麼也想不通，問小極他也不知道。

「我的記憶被封印了。我現在知道的也只有那些，想要知道更多就要幫我解開我的『印』。當然，我也不是沒有用啦，你可以把我當成儲物空間來用。況且，我身體裡面可是有許多好東西喔，雖然現在都被下了禁制，以你的修為也拿不出來。」

這條項鍊！

小極現在知道的也真的不多，他只告訴我，我腳上的鎖鍊是用來封印我體內的力量的。至於誰封印的、怎麼解開、我的身世，他一概不知！（當然，我不知道他是真不知道還是假不知道。）他還說，等我『混沌訣』到第四層以後就會教我『適合我的東西』，我繼續問下去，他就不肯說更多了。

他要我不要跟『任何人』說，不然以後就不幫我了，所以我只好瞞著師父。

「喂，小極，接下來怎辦？」我問他：「我該怎麼辦？」

我很迷惘，雖然我有了修道的理由，但卻還是缺乏一個契機，一個完全領悟的契機。

「隨便你啊，你想怎樣就怎樣。」

我想怎樣？

我……

是啊！既然我決心要保護小狐影，又怎麼可以在修練上停滯不前？又怎能迷惘、不知所措？

呃，『混沌訣』需要新的感悟，那最好的辦法是……

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

我變成人形，望著牆上的鏡子。

「唉，我還是覺得很醜……」我無奈的看著鏡子，想辦法讓自己好看些。

「對啊，以項鍊的標準來說，你這樣的確不好看。」小極接話。

「……」可惡，這條欠揍的項鍊！問題又拔不下來、打它痛的也是我的手！

要像人，又不想長的醜……

怎麼辦呢？

不要把毛縮進去？

不行！這樣我根本就是長毛的人類！啊，就跟猴子一樣！

狼頭留著？

也不好，出去應該是先被追殺。

啊！對了！

一陣白煙飄過，我看著鏡子中的自己。雖然沒什麼變，但是被黑髮遮住的人耳朵早已不見，取而代之的是頭上方那一對大大的狼耳。

「嗯嗯，雖然臉還是不好看，可是這樣勉強順眼一點了。」

「逍月，你在搞什麼鬼？」師父的聲音從後面傳來。

為了怕師父以為我喜歡人形，我趕緊變回狼的樣子。

「師父！我要出去旅行。」我轉頭，堅定的對著師父道。

師父呆呆看著我幾秒，忽然伸出他的手，摸了摸我的頭。

原來師父也會捨不得我？我瞇上眼睛享受這難得的溫柔。

「沒有發燒耶……」師父喃喃自語的聲音傳來：「還是剛剛有撞倒頭？」

我第一次有了弒師的念頭。

壓下弒師的念頭（反正我打不贏他），我耐心的解釋：「師父，我『混沌訣』已經陷入瓶頸，所以我想出去旅行，尋求突破！」

為了我修道的理由。

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

逍月講座：

呃，大家好，我是逍月！

這次講座的主題是關於修真界。

事實上，在凡界外，還存在的所謂『修真界』。

修真界分為幾個大門派，還有無數個小門派。他們成立了所謂的『世界修真組織』。（簡稱WGO，雖然我也不知道這是什麼文字，大概只是為了書寫方便吧？）WGO訂定了公約，凡是修真者不得干擾凡界。簡單來說，就是我們不能用催眠法術讓凡人投票投給某個總統候選人就是。當然，到凡界遊玩、尋找資質優異的徒弟是被允許的。

有人會問說我們為什麼要修練呢？其實每個生命的理由都不盡相同。但大部分是想長生不老，或是追求更強大的力量。

當一個生命體內的能量達到這個空間所能承受的極限，就會遭到上天的考驗，就被稱為『天劫』。如果考驗通過了，就可以到更高級的空間（凡人稱之為天界、天庭）去，繼續追求天道。通過天劫、到達天界的生靈被人們稱做『仙』。至於天劫的真相如何、天界的情況又是如何，目前都還是個謎。

至於成神成聖，就是不一樣的了。『神』，是至高無上的存在，並不是普通生靈可以達道的境界。神是從混沌新開之際、宇宙形成之初最早形成的太古生命，擁有絕對的力量、可以知曉過去未來，神的具體數目也沒有人清楚。簡單來說，神就是『道』的化身。或許真有生靈能夠後天成神，但那是需要機緣的。

至於『聖』，是可以修練成的，而且不一定要是『仙』修練而成。『仙』代表的是比普通生靈強大的力量，而『聖』卻是代表一個生命對『道』的感悟。如果一個普通的修真者感悟『道』達到標準，就算他不是仙也可以成聖。而如果仙感悟『道』不足，那他不管力量再強，也只會是個仙。聖擁有僅次於神的力量，他們可以運用對天道的感悟做為武器。

總之，神是高高在上、俯視世間一切醜惡的『出世者』，只憑自己喜好而行事。聖卻是以天道為尊的『入世者』，他們以維護天道為己任，用自己的力量來維護『道』的平衡，在神不管事的世界，聖可以說是無敵的存在。

好啦，逍月就講到這裡。當然以上內容均出自〈第一次修練就上手〉的第一冊第一章，主編是六合居士。

如果想要知道更多內容，修真界各地書局皆有販售。定價320晶。

～莫名其妙的講座II‧完～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿~~~大大抱歉嚕   太久沒上來看你的作品拉一ˇ一  嘿嘿

在第四章的時候，我被狐影萌到惹阿~~~~><  ((抱緊

好可愛喔~~一ˇ一

唔!  原來逍月大大有對咱們道家的事有研究喔@@

既然這樣，那我也就補充一點點嚕~


就修道來講，個各門派都有不同的形式和做法
不論任何門派，都講求心性的要求，而修道之人在過程中要不斷的截斷自己的慾望。

而人修道其實就是想要返本歸真，回到自己真正的地方。

而逍月大大所說的天劫，其實是說，這個考驗就是要測定你對世間的欲望和執著有沒有放下。
當考驗結束時，這身肉體就可以不要了，就會出現所謂的「虹化」
(佛家則是指「涅槃」)
到這時，大大之前所寫的元嬰，其實就是指虹化之後的另一個身體，而出竅則是指，因為元嬰在你天劫之前就已經練出來了，等他長到差不多國小1.2年級的時候家就能自由活動，這就是指出竅
當虹化完之後，接著就開始離開三界修練了。

看逍月大對修到好像有興趣的樣子耶@@

呵呵......不過我修的不太算道八。

----------


## 狼尾

又有新章節了~~~
唉@@!!哥哥的項鍊會說話!!!!!
~~~~借妹妹看一下XDDDDDD~[拉扯]

我的領巾都不會跟我說話!!!!
好無聊....

我還以為哥哥要去旅行還要很久的時間耶XD~

狼會發燒嗎w??

[什麼是弒師?!]

最後祝哥哥逃家成功w~(欸!!)

妹妹會坐著等下一篇的w!!!{?:期待的意思=ˇ=}

----------


## 逍月

> 阿~~~大大抱歉嚕   太久沒上來看你的作品拉一ˇ一  嘿嘿
> 在第四章的時候，我被狐影萌到惹阿~~~~><  ((抱緊
> 好可愛喔~~一ˇ
> 唔!  原來逍月大大有對咱們道家的事有研究喔@@
> 既然這樣，那我也就補充一點點嚕~......恕刪


狐影的確很可愛。（笑）

其實也不算有研究啦，為了寫這篇有掀翻了幾部修真小說。
所以有點概念。

話說，小說裡的主角都說啥修真界是以實力為尊。
然後隨便殺都沒關係是真的嗎？
我對此深表懷疑。

可能天劫等設定在本篇中會有稍稍修改啦......
當然是為了小說的一些內容，如果有冒犯OR誤解到先道歉囉！
另外，真的修的出元嬰嗎？

然後，其實諸子百家中逍月最喜歡的就是道家這樣。

很謝謝瞳的解釋喔！
也謝謝瞳的支持喔！





> 又有新章節了~~~
> 唉@@!!哥哥的項鍊會說話!!!!!
> ~~~~借妹妹看一下XDDDDDD~[拉扯]
> 我的領巾都不會跟我說話!!!!
> 好無聊....
> 我還以為哥哥要去旅行還要很久的時間耶XD~
> 狼會發燒嗎w??
> [什麼是弒師?!]


妹要看喔？
給～
無極：『喂！不要隨便把我給人！』
逍月：「是妹妹所以沒關係阿！」

然後狼應該會發燒。或許吧......（遠目）

最後，所謂『弒』意思就是殺。
而且要是下對上的殺。
就像臣對君、子對父這樣，所以電視上才會有啥『惡子弒父』。
注意喔，上對下或平等不能用『弒』！
像是兄弟相殘、爸爸殺兒子就不行。
當然，文中的逍月只是開玩笑、一種比喻罷了！XD

謝謝妹妹的支持喔！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

會說話的項鍊阿，感覺好有趣~

不知道裡面到底塞了哪些東西說。

月要去旅行阿~不知道會不會帶著狐影去。

期待下篇。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

呵呵~  第6集阿><

其實逍月大大懷疑得不錯一ˇ一

隨便亂殺可是一種重罪= =
殺了一個人，那個被殺的人會一直活在一個非常痛苦的地方，由於他陽壽未盡，所以會一直不停的活在痛苦中，但是這個人他不是自殺，所以他的痛苦會轉化成業債，移到殺害他的人身上，這可是極大的業債，你一輩子也還不掉。


大大因該有聽過茅山大法吧??  其實他這種就算比較..呃...算邪道吧
因為這種功派他主要是藉由靈來幫助他。
而且又屬極陰，所以他這們功派的人每個身上帶的氣都非常混亂又黑，但是，
現在這們功派的人已經很稀少了，主要是因為大多數都咒噬反撲。這點跟咱們靈能者有點像。

元嬰，其實是可以修出來的喔，但是這基本上算是不太能說的事情喔，所以抱歉嚕。  

好啦 繼續期待第6及嚕~
狐影~~~~~~~~~~~~~><

----------


## 冥月

诶 
居然更新2這麽多了...
可惡的學校 浪費我時間

啊咧 果然有隱藏的實力
很強吧 但是修真的小說一般都會爆長
時間都不是1年1年來算的 貌似都是用千年來算的吧

不過那幾個道士 該死哦~

陰陽瞳大大說 ：（隨便亂殺是一種重罪= = 
殺了一個人，那個被殺的人會一直活在一個非常痛苦的地方，由於他陽壽未盡，所以會一直不停的活在痛苦中，但是這個人他不是自殺，所以他的痛苦會轉化成業債，移到殺害他的人身上，這可是極大的業債，你一輩子也還不掉。）

  這個倒是 不過.....也要看殺什麽樣的人是吧~  喜歡就殺吧 只要問心無愧 管他什麽業債呢 呼呼 （個人一件 逍月大不要聽我的

----------


## 玄音曈狼

冥月大大阿~

如果你真的看得見你就不會說出這種話了= =

或許有人真的很該死，那他被殺了之後自然而然就必須償還他的所作所為，這點我也承認。

但是問心無愧，喜歡就殺........若先不談業債，從一般人的角度來看，大家因該也會認為這個人是變態吧= =

因為喜歡而殺，殺了之後還問心無愧，可能還出現很興奮的感覺.................這絕對是變態= =

然後被殺的人，好，就算不談因果輪報的話，你覺得他甘心這麼早死嗎?
說不定他的夢想，或他的戀情等等就在快要有個結果的時候，你就因為要滿足你喜歡殺人的慾望，直接狠狠的剝奪了他的夢想或歸屬。你還說：「反正我只是在做我喜歡的事阿。」

還真理直氣壯阿，對吧？

好，接下來呢，你就逃吧，就算你不信業債這套，這世界中的法律可不會允許吧，然後在法官面前，你的理由是：「這是我的興趣阿，反正我問心無愧就好了嘛。」旁邊的人會怎想?

反正你就只有單單看到一層面，而不是一個整體，完全的不想後果就做，除了變態以外，也是一個心智年齡還處在只要一看到你喜歡的東西就毫不猶豫的撲過去的那種人。

我有說錯嗎？

----------


## 冥月

..........
嘎嘎 你嚇到我了~
突然發現我好黑暗 
總是教壞其他人诶~
 如果真的按照你那麽說的話 在法庭上說我喜歡殺人...
啊哦~  不知道會怎麽樣呀~
也許吧 .......那樣子的話我就是個瘋子......
呼呼~

----------


## 逍月

TO 瞳、冥月

不要為了我吵架啊啊！（毆）（大誤）

好啦，回歸正題。

聽到冥月說到修真小說，那就知道冥月也看了不少吧？
其實逍月覺得冥月不是黑暗，只是被那些修真小說影響了。
怎麼說呢，那些修真小說是為了迎合觀眾的喜好下的產品吧？
這樣說好了，小說如果不把修真界寫亂，怎麼有劇情呢？
而且還要有一堆人冒犯主角，然後就殺殺殺！
逍月覺得十分不合理。
先撇開瞳說的業障不談（根本是自己不太懂～XD），逍月覺得真的有所謂『道』在冥冥之中主宰一切，應該是最自然的東西。
雖說弱肉強食是自然界的定律，卻也不該是殺戮的藉口吧？

其實冥月如果要看修真小說的話，逍月蠻推薦百世經綸的〈犬神傳〉的。
主角是一隻修真的狗，雖然那部給我感覺還是以人為尊，不過在所有小說中也算好的了。
重點是，主角不會隨便亂殺，反而有以天下為己任的胸襟，很符合我心中的修士。
不然，蝴蝶的〈禁咒師〉等等也是不錯的中國奇幻小說。
既然冥月也喜歡看小說，應該加個即時來好好一起研究？XD

其實，逍月不懂所謂的業障。
逍月覺得，任何生命存在都有其道理。
如果隨便殺，不就是抹滅了他存在的意義？
這樣應該會一定程度的影響天道，所以會有其他的是發生？
不太會形容自己要表達的東西，大概就是會破壞大道平衡吧？
這是自己想的拙見啦，事實怎樣就不得而知了。

對此有很多疑惑，這樣說好了，如果有狼肚子餓了，跑到人類的村中獵食。
他如果吃了人，那他有業障嗎？
換句話說，如果人射殺了狼，人有業障嗎？
瞳有在用即時嗎？其實有很多這類的問題有疑惑......
希望可以請教瞳，這樣寫小說時也比較有參考。
當然不能說的直接跟逍月拒絕沒關係啦！

好吧，以上！
謝謝瞳與冥月那麼多的支持喔！
期待你們的回文！XD

----------


## 冥月

.........
那裏吵架呀~
逍月大放心啦 沒吵架 
如果被人說成壞人 無所謂的  
至於 我上個回文的第一句話
......是真的....真的被嚇到嘞~


犬神傳以前我看過了 的確很不錯 呼呼~

還希望逍月大 加油啊  呼呼~

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿咧一ˇ一

有吵架嗎一ˇ一?

冥月大大~我沒說你是壞人阿>< 抱歉一ˇ一 因為一看到這種心態，老實說我覺得好奇怪= =

沒錯，任何生命其實都有他自己存再的義意。

人一生下來，你生命的過程其實都已經定好了，該發生啥事，時機一到他就會發生。

或許這樣有人會問：「那既然這樣，為自己的夢想奮鬥那不就沒意義了嗎？」 

有意義的，因為人剛一生下來，他的過程是依照最平均的方法來定的，若你積極貨消極的來過你的生活的話，那就有可能能夠改變你自己的人生往好的或壞的方向發展

所以說，這人若沒有走完他的人生，再中途就截斷了，那將會影響到他死之後的種種事情，本來因該發生的事就全部被打亂，這種事情極大，所以安排這種事情的神是絕對不允許的，一旦這個人死了，那他本來該償還的債就會全部轉移到殺他的人身上，同時同地那個殺人的人也會受到殺死生命的懲罰。

但因為為了存活下去而獵食，那那個被殺的生命或許他的生命進程本來就因該在這裡結束，因為你不能說：「所有東西都有生命，我不能吃他們。」那這樣的話你要怎麼活下去？這樣的話太極端了。

生命本來就是這樣，這其實很複雜的，但就單單看喜好來殺人的話，這是絕對不允許的，你可能說，那個被殺的人或許他的生命本來就應該結束阿，錯!

生老病死，除非那個人到罪惡極大的地步，要不然他不因該隨隨便便就被殺。但是為了生存而獵食，那就是另一種情況了。

其實生命這種東西非常非常~~~~~~~~~~~的複雜。很難全部說清楚的。小說能夠寫出來那也非常~~~~~~的困難嚕。

阿修真小說嘛....我自己已經算是一個靈能者了，所以已經融入其中嚕一ˇ一
一ˇ一~~~

這是我的即時一ˇ一    m357896412 

喔~~對了  因該是業債吧，因為業障跟業債其實是兩個完全不同的東西一ˇ一

----------


## 逍月

呀呀！第六章終於出了！
話說再來要開學了，更新可能更為緩慢......（默）
希望大家見諒！
因為逍月也是高三生了！
（說不定考前還會停一段時間？）
寫寫東西大概算是興趣吧？
謝謝大家的支持！（鞠躬）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第六章        啟程

「好啊！」師父爽快的答應我的旅行：「去旅行可以，不過有條件。」

「什麼條件？」我警戒的看著師父。

「第一條：不要以為我沒看到！把你變成人形時的狼耳朵縮進去！你以為這樣沒人會發現嗎？正常人有這種耳朵嗎？！」師父吼道。

呃，我以為這樣應該可以的，畢竟我對人類沒什麼概念。狼有很多種，所以人類也應該不少，真的沒有狼耳的人類喔？

「絕對沒有狼耳朵的人類！」

師父真是瞭解我。

「第二條：別亂惹事！雖然你體內是道力，所以應該變成人形後，除非對方修為比你高很多，應該不會發現你的本體是狼。但你也不要到處搞怪！如果遇到高手，是會被看破的！很多人才不管力量性質，他們會因為你的本體是狼就把你當異類。」

「好！我瞭解了！」我答應。反正我偷偷變回狼師父也應該不知道。反正小極有教我隱藏氣息的法術！

「第三條：不要帶狐影去。」

「我本來就這樣想，我已經留了信給他。」我現在修為還不夠，不一定能保護好狐影。就算小極還能幫我一次，還是不能保證不出錯。所以，狐影還是留著好。我趁狐影出去玩時跟師父說就是想偷偷走人，不然狐影一定會不顧一切的跟來。

我沒辦法忍受狐影還有受傷害的危險。

縱然旅途寂寞，又如何？

狐影的安全比較重要。

「最後，把這兩個小東西帶著。」師父突然拿出兩個……蛋？一個白色、一個是五彩的。

「蛋？」

師父點點頭。

啊啊！我好感動喔！

我撲到師父身上，像隻狗一樣的搖著尾巴。

「師父謝謝！沒想到我要出去旅行還幫我準備儲備糧食！可是我不會煮耶？師父可不可以幫我煮好？我放到項鍊裡不會壞喔！」

師父雖然不知道小極的存在，可是知道我的項鍊是一條空間法寶，可以放東西的！因為是自成空間，所以時間在裡頭不會流逝，熱熱的放進去，過了幾天拿出來還是一樣好吃！

「鏗！」我被打了。

「絕‧對‧不‧準‧吃！」師父一個字一個字強調。

「為什麼？」我很不服，蛋明明就是要拿來吃的。

「你仔細看看這兩顆蛋跟普通的有什麼不同。」

呃，我仔細看了看……

其實兩顆蛋都蠻大的。白色的比較大，大概很我的頭差不多大，它的白的確不是普通雞蛋那種白，這種白很美，有一種溫潤的感覺，又隱隱散發著光輝，有一股神聖不可侵犯的感覺。像一顆渾然天成的玉石。五彩的那顆就比較小，約莫狐影頭那麼大，但是卻非常漂亮，五種光相互輝映，完全不會有不和諧的感覺，看著那五彩光暈，有點令狼癡了……。

「我知道了！」我大叫。

「知道了吧？」師父笑吟吟的看著我：「孺子可教也！」

我點了點頭。

「看起來比普通蛋好吃多了！」

這兩顆蛋那麼漂亮，一定很好吃！可是據說彩色的東西都有毒耶？還是吃白色的就好了。

「鏗！」

「……」我無語了。

「你看不出來嗎？這樣的蛋有可能給你吃嗎？這一看就知道是寶物吧？」師父怒吼：「我給你的任務是：把他們孵出來！」

「為什麼？」我抗議，孵蛋應該很麻煩吧？我想。

「這是命令。」師父這次沒有讓步。

「那這是什麼蛋阿？」師父這樣說，代表我非做不可，那乾脆問清楚一點比較好。

「秘‧密。」師父答。

「……」

「好啦，相信我，把他們孵出來對你有好處的！」師父笑道：「這是以前一個朋友給我的，我現在把他們送給你。」

「那以後要不要教他們修練阿？」

「應該不用吧？他們應該都有自己的傳承記憶。」

傳承記憶？！我驚呆了。有傳承記憶的至少是……

『笨蛋！趕快把蛋收起來啦！那可是好東西耶！』無極的聲音在我心中響起。

「小極，那是什麼的蛋？」

『哼！你又叫我小極，我才不告訴你！』

「……」我默默的把蛋放到身體旁邊的袋子裡，雖然無極可以用來放東西，但因為時間是靜止的，所以放進去完全不可能孵化。

我抬頭看向師父，咬了咬牙，在待下去，只會更捨不得。

「師父，趁狐影還沒回來，我走了喔！」我對師父說，鼻子有點酸酸的、眼眶也濕濕的。這裡是我生活了12年的地方，師父帶我的種種恩情，我也不敢忘懷。這是我第一次遠行。

「好好去吧！天上沒有不散的宴席！這小小的山洞是不該困住你這隻該遨翔於天地的狼的！」

「師父呆呆，我又沒有翅膀。」我破涕為笑。

「鏗！」

一隻頭上帶著腫包的狼帶著兩顆蛋，就這樣踏上了旅程。

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

我大步走在路上，感覺耳邊好像少了什麼聲音……

那個高亢的狐狸叫聲。

搖了搖頭，甩掉這個念頭。我從以前就很討厭寂寞，所以在不快點離遠一點，說不定我會忍不住把狐影找來。

走入森林，狐影細嫩的聲音突然從旁邊傳來。

「月哥哥！你要去哪裡？」

呀呀！連幻覺都出現了！我完了！我真的有那麼想狐影喔？

「哥哥，你幹嘛不理我？」

咦？是真的？

哇啊！好死不死，狐影今天為什麼提早玩回來？！啊啊！本來留了信，要偷偷走的現在怎麼辦？

「呃……有事要出去一下。」這樣應該不算撒謊吧？

「我也要跟。」狐影突然堅定的對我說。

「我很快就會回來啦！」修道者的時間，幾乎無窮無盡，幾年應該算很快吧？我又撒了個不算謊的謊。

「我也要跟。」狐影再次強調。

「不行。」我下定決心拒絕他，不能再讓他陷入危險。

「我要跟。」

「不行。」

「我要跟。」

「不行。」

「我要跟。」

「不行。」

這次我真的狠下心了，不顧狐影哀求的眼神。（平常我都會答應的，因為實在太……楚楚可憐了！）我真的怕狐影再一次陷入危險。

「哥哥，帶我去。」狐影突然跟我四目相對，眼中一道紫光閃過。

啊！完蛋了！我忘了，狐族的天賦技能之一……

咦？我怎麼突然覺得狐影好可愛好漂亮？金黃色的毛髮隨風搖擺，豔紫色的眼睛水汪汪的，好一隻誘狼的小狐！雖然本來就很可愛了，可是我現在……突然好愛好愛他！愛的天崩地裂、海枯石爛，我不能忍受跟他分開啦！我一定要跟他永遠在一起！

「好，一起走吧！」我深情的親了狐影額頭一下，把他叼到背上，邁步往山下出發了！

一隻頭上帶著腫包的狼，還有一隻狐帶著兩顆蛋，就這樣踏上了旅程。

----------


## 瀟湘

狐影還是溜走了？（思）
老師父發現後，不知道會不會下山逮獸（順便活動筋骨）？




> 作者: 前面
> 
> 一隻頭上帶著腫包的狼帶著兩顆蛋，就這樣踏上了旅程。
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


這種寫法感覺不錯呢……（思）
把中間的轉折收束在兩句的差異裡，而句子本身又收束了整篇的內容。
期待後續。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿~~~~ˋˊ

期待已久的第六集阿ˋˊ~~

阿~~~~~ˋˊ

狐影太可愛了拉><~~~~   好讚!!   (擦口水

天阿~逍月哥發的文章好迅速阿><
怎麼做的，曈也要來學-//////-

阿嗚@@
這兩個egg會孵出啥咪哩，好期待喔~~
一狼一狐在紅塵俗世中想必因該會有所一番作為吧~

----------


## 狼尾

哥哥~~~~~~~
終於要去旅行了wwwwww
小心不要被人類道士盯上喔~~~
要好好保護狐影喔~~~~~~~~
狐影好厲害喔~~~XDDD
還會這種絕招wwww
狐影教我啦XDDD~

這次字數真的比較少吶www
有點不過癮XD~
不過哥哥加油!!!!!
希望很快就能看到下一章w

----------


## 逍月

> 狐影還是溜走了？（思）
> 老師父發現後，不知道會不會下山逮獸（順便活動筋骨）？
> 這種寫法感覺不錯呢……（思）
> 把中間的轉折收束在兩句的差異裡，而句子本身又收束了整篇的內容。
> 期待後續。


恩～
師父會怎樣就要等下章囉～（根本是你自己還沒決定！）

然後那種寫發逍月也蠻喜歡的～XD
謝謝瀟湘的賞識呢！
讀瀟湘的詩是一種享受喔！




> 天阿~逍月哥發的文章好迅速阿>< 
> 怎麼做的，曈也要來學-//////- 
> 阿嗚@@ 
> 這兩個egg會孵出啥咪哩，好期待喔~~ 
> 一狼一狐在紅塵俗世中想必因該會有所一番作為吧~


叫『月』就好了～XD
然後應該沒有很快，逍月平均一個禮拜也才1到2篇而已......（汗）
然後蛋逍月也不知道！（驕傲）（喂！）
最後，他們不要闖禍就不錯了！XD




> 小心不要被人類道士盯上喔~~~ 
> 要好好保護狐影喔~~~~~~~~ 
> 狐影好厲害喔~~~XDDD 
> 還會這種絕招wwww 
> 狐影教我啦XDDD~ 
> 這次字數真的比較少吶www 
> 有點不過癮XD~ 
> 不過哥哥加油!!!!! 
> 希望很快就能看到下一章w


逍月：「當然，我不能讓狐影受傷！」（抬頭）

狐影：「那是我的天賦技能喔！狼尾姊姊不是狐狸，學不會吧？」

呃，是說這篇真的有比較少......（毆）
因為也不知道要在加什麼進去了，只好這樣了。（攤手）
希望下章能多點！

謝謝大家的支持！

----------


## 冥月

哇嘎~
更新了更新了....
啓程了麽？應該算是小說的正式開始吧~
呼呼~


話說.....逍月大....你們剛要開學呀.....我都開學兩周了！我要死了~
開學不爽呃~  小說都米時間更新....
不說了不說了 說多了都是眼淚.....

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

該說月離開的時間不對，還是狐影回來的時間不對XD

月還是帶了狐影出去旅行了...被師父知道的話，

月回來應該完了XD

期待下篇。

----------


## 逍月

> 哇嘎~
> 更新了更新了....
> 啓程了麽？應該算是小說的正式開始吧~
> 呼呼~
> 話說.....逍月大....你們剛要開學呀.....我都開學兩周了！我要死了~
> 開學不爽呃~  小說都米時間更新....
> 不說了不說了 說多了都是眼淚.....


的確，現在才算小說的正是開始。（笑）
以前的大概算是用故事的方式來做一些設定吧？

然後，現在是逍月開學的第三天～
話說不知道冥月那邊有沒有暑期輔導？
我們有暑期輔導所以暑假其實也不完全都放假。（默）
冥月小說也要加油喔，逍月期待呢！（燦）




> 該說月離開的時間不對，還是狐影回來的時間不對XD 
> 月還是帶了狐影出去旅行了...被師父知道的話， 
> 月回來應該完了XD 
> 期待下篇。


呃，師父知道後......
會怎樣再說啦！（燦）
逍月的個性就是船到橋頭自然直啦！
隨性之下也有細膩的一面～
其他就等大家慢慢挖掘啦！（笑）

很感謝幾位大大一直支持逍月的小說，你們的支持是逍月的動力喔！

下禮拜要模擬考，這禮拜大概產不出第七章了...（淚目）

----------


## 冥月

嘎嘎~ 
自己的小說當然要加油了啊~
不過說實話本來我是想寫修真類小說了的.....
結果，啊嘎嘎總是感覺好多好多的，好累而且我對修真不算太了解......
所以只有寫亂七八糟的文了.....

不知道逍月的小說大招兵麽？（你要幹什麽？
嘎嘎~ 我來入伍呀~~~~~~（死開 就你還想修真？

----------


## 逍月

> 嘎嘎~ 
> 自己的小說當然要加油了啊~
> 不過說實話本來我是想寫修真類小說了的.....
> 結果，啊嘎嘎總是感覺好多好多的，好累而且我對修真不算太了解......
> 所以只有寫亂七八糟的文了.....
> 不知道逍月的小說大招兵麽？（你要幹什麽？
> 嘎嘎~ 我來入伍呀~~~~~~（死開 就你還想修真？


其實冥月的小說不會很糟糕啊！
有自己的故事性呢！

話說，大招兵的意思是什麼啊？
是要加入小說嗎？
還是怎樣？

----------


## 冥月

是啊是啊~
嘎嘎
好想在一個小說裏留影呀~
這就是傳說中的心血來潮吧~哈哈~

至於大招兵....
弄錯了 是招兵......嘿嘿

----------


## 逍月

嗚哇！
第七章終於出爐了！
之前在忙複習考，所以都沒有更新。
深感抱歉。

新的一章，希望大家喜歡。
話說最後那個女的身份是？（笑）

話說前半部逍月自己寫的很，呃，尷尬......XD

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第七章     狐影逃家計畫

我背著狐影，開心的在森林間奔馳著。

累了，就在草地上休息、聊天。

真是太幸福了！就這麼悠閒的徜徉於天地之間，與萬物冥合，乃狼生一大快意！尤其現在一旁還有我最愛的狐影，就這樣無憂無慮廝守一生也不錯。

等等……廝守一生？

為什麼我會有這樣的想法？

『廝守一生』這個詞，如果師父的書沒有寫錯，應該是只有情侶可以用的。

我跟狐影的關係是……恩？到底是什麼？

我現在那麼愛他，當成情侶好像也沒錯。可是怎麼好像有哪裡怪怪的？

算了，不想了！看著懶洋洋躺在草地上的美麗狐狸，我還是忍不住親了他額頭一下。

「月哥哥……」狐影輕聲呼喚。

「嗯？」我低聲應答，長長的吻部還是沒離開他的額頭。

「對不起。要原諒我喔！」狐影突然說了這麼一句話，就昏了過去。

狐影倒下的那一瞬間，我都想起來了！

「啊！」我驚呼一聲，趕忙停止我的吻。我剛剛做了什麼啊！

狐影這小子！

他竟然……

我在原地等著狐影醒來。

「狐影，以後不準在對哥哥用『狐媚』！」我板著臉，教訓著狐影。

「可是，我想跟哥哥走嘛！」狐影低著頭，委屈的解釋道，豔紫的美麗眼睛閃著淚光。

唉，這小子每次做錯事就這樣，讓我也不忍心責怪他。感覺好像是我欺負他似的，我會有罪惡感啊啊！

「答應我，以後沒有我的允許，不準使用狐媚。」我真的拿他沒辦法，罵也不是，更不忍心打。只好鬆下板著的臉，語氣放軟。

狐影點了點頭。

我快瘋了！現在該怎麼辦？都已經下山了，狐影才因為妖力用盡，昏了過去，狐媚才解開。

『狐媚』是狐族的天賦技能，可以影響對方的心神，達到想要的目的，算是十分難纏的技能之一。這招的成功率並不是取決於修為，而是天生的魅力！天知道為什麼狐影魅力那麼高！之前連師父都會中招，何況是我？

另外，『狐媚』還有一個特點，會勾起被害者心中的愛情，更可怕的是，高段的狐媚勾起被害者情慾後，『愛情的對象』卻不一定要是自己，也可以是其他人、甚至其他東西，效果直到施術者停止施法，或法力用盡為止。除了少數真正斬斷七情六慾的修行者外，只要魅力夠、法力可以支持，就連仙人都會受到『狐媚』的制約。這也是我不準狐影隨便使用狐媚的原因，我怕我自己、甚至是他人，會對狐影造成傷害。畢竟，感情是一種神秘的東西，狐媚這種控制感情的技能，稍有不慎，十分危險！

「狐影，聽我說，哥哥出去後沒有把握保護好你的安全！所以乖乖回去好嗎？我很快就回來了。」我試圖說服狐影。

「要多久？」狐影用他水汪汪的眼睛盯著我。

「呃，很快。」我有點心虛的說。

「很快是多久？」狐影追問。

「很快就是，呃，至少三年。」我不得已，還是說出來了。

「三年？」狐影尖聲問道。

我硬著頭皮點了點的頭。

「帶我走。」狐影堅持。

「不行。」我的語氣也不留任何餘地。

「月哥哥不要狐影了嗎？」看到我這樣堅持，狐影的眼睛湧出一顆顆晶瑩的淚珠。

「我……」

「當初是月哥哥把我從黑暗中救出來的，現在哥哥終於要把黑暗還給我了嗎？」狐影的眼淚攻勢繼續：「沒有哥哥，狐影也不想活了。」

「狐影，別這樣，我三年後一定會回來的。」我輕聲安慰狐影。

「三年很久耶！」狐影抱怨：「三年不看見哥哥，我受不了，哥哥你一定要帶我走。」

「我答應師父不帶你去的。」我沒辦法了，只好把師父搬出來。

「哥哥的意思是說如果師父答應就可以？」狐影眼睛一亮，我怎麼好像在狐影的嘴角看到一絲得逞的笑容？

「對啊！」反正師父應該不會答應吧？

我拿出了師父給我的通訊符。這種符很特殊，師父在上面留下他的精神印記，所以我可以遠距離聯絡到師父。

我召集空氣中的火元素，點燃了符。

在火光中，師父的虛影出現了。

「月，怎麼了？那麼快就有麻煩了？」師父緊張的問。

我沒有說話，只是用爪子指了指狐影。

「狐影？你怎麼在這？」師父接著轉頭斥責我：「我不是叫你別帶他的嗎？」

「啊就，不小心被逮到了。」我有點尷尬的說。

「伯伯，不要罵哥哥，是我硬要跟的。」狐影沒拜師，所以就叫師父『伯伯』，本來要誘騙他叫師父『爺爺』的，可是在師父的拳頭下，我放棄了。

「狐影，回來好嗎？你的月哥哥不一定能保護好你。」師父勸道。

「我一定要跟哥哥在一起。」狐影搖搖頭。

「如果我一定要你回來呢？」師父冷著臉問道。

「小心我用狐媚逼伯伯去跟隔壁山的豬妖婆婆求婚！」

「……月啊，你要保護好狐影喔！不準欺負他，三年後我要他毫髮無傷的回來喔！」

狐影轉頭對我露出勝利的笑容。

很可愛，但是卻讓我笑不出來。

「走吧！月哥哥！」

「……」這隻小狐狸！算了，雖然很怕狐影再受到危險，但是狐影可以一起走或許我也是高興的？大不了，我拼了生命保護他就是。

不過我怎麼有種被設計的感覺？

這世界，果然一物降一物。但很遺憾，有些東西一次還可以降兩個！

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧逍月小狼不知道的事。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

「哈哈！我說你呀！你竟然會被這樣威脅！太好笑了！」一個清脆的笑聲在凝月山中的山洞響起。

「媧，你在啊？」男人的聲音稍顯狼狽。

一名絕美女子的身影從山洞裡的黑暗處浮現，奇怪的是並沒有聽到腳步聲，而是一陣與地面的摩擦聲。

「真是的，就算那小子是『那個』，以他現在的實力能影響你半秒就不錯了吧？」女人說道。

「是啊，但我就是跟現在月一樣拿他沒辦法。」男人嘆道：「現在不順著他，以後他又不知道會想什麼怪招整我。」

「他已經告訴你啦！跟豬妖婆婆告白！哈哈！」女人再度大笑：「我一定要跟阿古他們說！」

「喂！妳……」

「好啦，說正經的，你怎麼放心讓狐影跟著月出去？他們現在可沒什麼自保能力的。」女人說道：「就算月他現在有『他』在身邊，也不一定安全。」

「雖然因為扯到他們，所以算不太出來，但總有那種感覺。你也知道這方面是我的專長。」男人回答：「況且，我在月的眼睛中，看到了寂寞。」

「寂寞？他可是……」女人驚訝的說道：「孤傲如他，竟然會寂寞？看來『那件事』對他影響真的很大。」

「唉！」男人重重的嘆息。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

狐影的天生技能根本就超強外掛嘛XD

不知道月出去修煉，狐影的實力會不會也變強呢？

期待下篇。

----------


## 狼尾

為甚麼狐影那麼聰明阿阿阿~~~~~
害我有點討厭了XDDD

哥哥怎麼不跟狐影說三年一眨眼就過了呢w~~~

難道狐影要唱那首歌w!!!
[帶我走~]
(被揍

『那件事』是哪件事勒~XDDD
妹妹~~~好想知道哦~~
嘻嘻
哥哥加油~
趕快下一篇啦XDDD

----------


## 冥月

啊咧~
第七章出爐了~

狐族的絕殺果然霸道......男女通吃呀！（咳咳要注意 恩~對 注意

豬妖婆婆......  可憐的逍月師傅......  在這裏給您默哀了 ......

話說......神秘人終於出現了 嘎嘎~

----------


## hoy829

「小心我用狐媚逼伯伯去跟隔壁山的豬妖婆婆求婚！」

「……月啊，你要保護好狐影喔！不準欺負他，三年後我要他毫髮無傷的回來喔！」

狐影轉頭對我露出勝利的笑容。 

笑點太低的我躺在地上笑了快五分鐘，狐影的媚術實在太可愛了！

阿古猜不出是誰，但是那個媧，就讓我大概知道是誰了

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 玄音曈狼

月哥哥阿~~~~~~~~~~ˋˊ

我終於玩回來高雄拉^^~~

這三天玩的好瘋也好累阿一ˇ一   喔~讚!!

這幾天我有錯過任何事嗎??一ˇ一

好啦~ 回歸正題= =+

第一段好閃阿~ 我剛新買的太陽眼鏡阿><   我為你默哀三分鐘....

還有阿~空ˋˊ~ 你不准跟我搶~ 他速偶的ˋˊ~!!

不過那個師傅也太.....好沒尊嚴阿一ˇ一~

把柄著麼容易就挖到惹= =   嘖嘖

哎呀~ 神奇的登場人物出現(?)

呼呼~  五色石~ 混沌天地~ 右眼太陽左眼月亮~

經血成河肉體成山~  毛髮耀如星~ 吐納蕭如風~

遠古支柱~ 火水爭霸~ 天傾如河~ 大地波滔~

人之慈母~ 著石補天~ 天復原~ 慈母已無存~

----------


## 逍月

> 狐影的天生技能根本就超強外掛嘛XD
> 不知道月出去修煉，狐影的實力會不會也變強呢？
> 期待下篇。


其實，小說理沒有講得很清楚......
『狐媚』看似的確是外掛沒錯。
不過就像小說寫的，牽涉到複雜的感情，所以必須謹慎使用。
再加上還有精神力等等的問題，所以弄不好還會受到反噬。
狐影現在之所以還沒吃到苦頭是因為對象都是逍月跟師父，所以並不會反攻擊喔！
而且，狐影的狐媚之所以那麼強，也與他的『身份』有關係。（笑）

最後，感謝蒼狼長期來的支持鼓勵～




> 為甚麼狐影那麼聰明阿阿阿~~~~~ 
> 害我有點討厭了XDDD 
> 哥哥怎麼不跟狐影說三年一眨眼就過了呢w~~~ 
> 難道狐影要唱那首歌w!!! 
> [帶我走~] (被揍 
> 『那件事』是哪件事勒~XDDD 
> 妹妹~~~好想知道哦~~ 
> 哥哥加油~ 趕快下一篇啦XDDD


妹妹別討厭狐影喔！
他只不過是『狐急跳牆』，急中生智罷了！（笑）
他其實還是那隻純潔可愛（？）的小狐狸。
當然，有時也有點小聰明啦......XD

然後，我想跟狐影說三年一眨眼就過了，他也聽不下去吧？（聳肩）
狐影也有固執的一面呢。

至於唱歌嘛......
逍月也想聽狐影唱啊啊！

『那件事』，以後就會知道了。（毆）

最後，謝謝妹妹的支持～
下一篇會盡快的！（笑）




> 啊咧~ 
> 第七章出爐了~ 
> 狐族的絕殺果然霸道......男女通吃呀！（咳咳要注意 恩~對 注意 
> 豬妖婆婆...... 可憐的逍月師傅...... 在這裏給您默哀了 ...... 
> 話說......神秘人終於出現了 嘎嘎~


恩恩，冥月的小說也要加油喔！
逍月也在等呢！（笑）

然後，神秘人好像大家都知道是誰了？XD

感謝冥月的支持～




> 笑點太低的我躺在地上笑了快五分鐘，狐影的媚術實在太可愛了！ 
> 阿古猜不出是誰，但是那個媧，就讓我大概知道是誰了


很開心hoy829喜歡喔！
逍月也比較喜歡輕鬆的風格～（笑）

我就知道『媧』太簡單了......
沒辦法，因為逍月也找不到『那位』其他適宜的稱呼。
因為是熟人要叫的，所以也不能找些類似職稱的稱呼。
後來想沒差啦，這種事也不算什麼現階段不能公布的劇情，最後總是會知道的......
不用處處鋪梗啦！

謝謝支持喔！




> 逍月的第一人稱寫作真厲害 
> 很少有看過能把第一人稱的情緒表達那麼徹底清楚的文說XD 
> 狐影這個小鬼肯定是個超可愛正太...... 
> 我已經喜歡上這個角色了！！(正太控發作(被月打死 
> 古應該就是把天跟地分開的那個吧？ 
> 至於媧......這大家應該都猜得到了XD


謝謝銀月的推崇！
之前在第一人稱跟第三人稱之前考慮很久......
最後覺得用第一人稱比較能詮釋好這個角色那種輕鬆的感覺。

其實第一人稱寫作的確有點難。
這也是為什麼逍月發文速度不快......
要掌握好對話、以及『從主角的眼光』看世界，有些地方又不能用第三人稱來解說......
往往一篇就要修改很多次呢！

然後，狐影的人氣好像意外的高？
狐影生來果然是賣萌的？
好啦，其實狐影在整篇故事的發展佔很重要的位置呢！
只是現在還沒寫出來而已～
當然，他是正太逍月不否認啦......

然後，既然媧出來了，阿古是誰也很好聯想。（笑）
大家都知道的嘛！（喂）
謝謝銀月的支持喔！銀月是第一次回吧？（燦）




> 第一段好閃阿~ 我剛新買的太陽眼鏡阿>< 我為你默哀三分鐘.... 
> 還有阿~空ˋˊ~ 你不准跟我搶~ 他速偶的ˋˊ~!! 
> 不過那個師傅也太.....好沒尊嚴阿一ˇ一~ 
> 把柄著麼容易就挖到惹= = 嘖嘖 
> 哎呀~ 神奇的登場人物出現(?) 
> 呼呼~ 五色石~ 混沌天地~ 右眼太陽左眼月亮~ 
> 經血成河肉體成山~ 毛髮耀如星~ 吐納蕭如風~ 
> 遠古支柱~ 火水爭霸~ 天傾如河~ 大地波滔~ 
> 人之慈母~ 著石補天~ 天復原~ 慈母已無存~


先跟瞳說抱歉囉，引用只留正題，其他即時聊吧！（毆）

逍月：「你們搶什麼阿！狐影是我的弟弟。」

呀，狐影的人氣真的高出逍月的意料。
看來逍月 有情敵 要擔心自己的主角位子了。
 請相信我們真的是兄弟關係。 

逍月要不要來個『狐影出租一天陪你玩』活動？
一小時5萬說不定也有人要？（喂）

狐影：「月哥哥......你不要狐影了嗎？」（淚）
逍月：「啊啊！剛剛是開玩笑啦，小狐影不要哭！」（緊張）

唉呀呀，弄的逍月都想來個人氣投票了！XD
等角色多一點時吧！

然後，謝謝瞳切中題旨的詩句喔！
我想大家都知道了吧？（燦）
 這其實是行銷手段，這樣大家就會更好奇什麼事會扯到那兩位。（誤） 

謝謝瞳的支持。


最後，再一次謝謝各位的鼓勵、留言。（笑）
你們的回覆逍月都很仔細看過喔！
那些可是逍月寫作的動力呢！（燦）

----------


## 逍月

抱歉喔，新的這篇可能要晚點出了......

最近比較忙，所以還沒寫完。

不過下一篇應該不會太短就是。

然後，最重要的是，月要說聲抱歉......

月稍微改了一點東西，原本前面都是『四腳皆綁鎖鍊』現在改成跟獸設一樣，是『三腳綁鎖鍊，右腳紅布。』，不適之處請多多包涵！

謝謝！第八章希望明天以前可以發出來～

----------


## 逍月

唉呀呀，逍月對不起廣大的（並沒有）觀眾啊！
因為高三了，課業繁忙，所以就只能靠閒暇時打一點了......
所以囉，現在拖了那麼久才更新。
真的很抱歉！（鞠躬）

然後，請大家注意下70樓的公告吧！（燦）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第八章  遇險（上）

我化成狼人形態，在這該死的森林中繼續跑著。奇怪，那時師父跟我說往右邊走很快就可以到修真界最大城市之一的白虎城，為什麼我趕了三天的路還沒到啊！通訊符是用一張少一張的東西，又不能亂浪費！

狼人形態是我最近發明的形態，保留著狼的爆發力、嗅覺和聽覺，雖然沒有像狼形態那麼快，卻也十分不錯了，至少還可以空下手拿東西。從外表看來，就是一隻站著，有近似人類四肢的狼。

你們問狐影咧？我就知道大家比較關心他。

反正我認了，我也很在意狐影。

好啦，他就是我為什麼要變成狼人形態的原因，不然其實還是狼形態比較習慣。我用一隻手把狐影抱在胸前，狐影也變成狐人的樣子，為的是拿好手上那兩樣東西，準確來說，是那兩顆蛋。

狐影盯著手上兩顆漂亮的蛋，皺著眉頭。

狐影知道我從師父那裡拿到兩顆蛋後，吵著也要孵一顆。所以我就把袋子中的兩顆蛋拿出來，讓狐影選一顆。

「月哥哥，你覺得是白色的好呢？還是彩色的好？」狐影轉過頭來看著我問。

「看你喜歡阿！不然你就……啊！小心！」

「咚！」狐影『又』不小心把蛋掉到地上了。狐影化成的狐人身材差不多是十二、三歲的人類小孩，小小的手還沒辦法拿好那麼大的蛋，何況又是一手一顆。

對，就是『又』，狐影已經不知道第幾次把蛋掉到地上了。我已經從一開始嚇到心臟快停止到現在只是提醒一聲。會提醒那一聲還是因為我現在的速度非常快，如果蛋掉了，我還要往回跑去撿蛋！

天知道這兩個蛋到底是什麼材質！被狐影摔了十幾次連個裂痕都沒有！害我看了很驚訝，一狠心，對蛋用我的雷法試試看。結果，毫髮無傷。問小極他也一直跟我說是秘密，現在，只能等蛋孵出來了！

「決定了！我選彩色的好了！」狐影開心的說。

果然，小孩子還是比較喜歡鮮豔的顏色！不過狐影選了那麼久，真好奇他在考慮什麼，問一下好了。

「白色的跟哥哥比較配，所以我拿彩色的好了！」狐影答的很理所當然。

呀！這孩子……原來是在想這個？心中有股暖流流過。

「那如果不考慮哥哥我，狐影比較喜歡哪一個呢？」

「彩色。」

「……」所以他考慮那麼久那底是為了什麼啊啊！

我沒有繼續問下去，因為我的鼻子告訴了我前面有人。

我迅速變成人形，不過我黑眼白瞳的那隻眼睛卻戴上了眼罩，以免遭人懷疑。我也叫狐影趕快變成人。狐影自從頭上出現五芒星後，修練速度也變快了。而且，現在竟然可以化形了！真不知道那五芒星到底是什麼。這個問題我以前跟師父討論了很久，也沒有結論。

我牽著狐影，往前面那群人走去。雖然我並不是很想跟人類打交道，但我現在非常需要有人可以問路。

我從他們旁邊的樹叢走出，正要準備向他們開口。

「大家好！」一個尖細的童聲在我旁邊響起，我被狐影搶先了。

雖然師父有教過我跟狐影修真界的一些禮節、用語，不過不知道為什麼我們就是討厭那種文謅謅的東西，更記不起來。什麼『道友』、『請來請去』之類的東西，簡直比修練還難！

「啊！」其中幾人驚叫。呃，狐影好像不小心嚇到人了……

畢竟是修練過的人，那幾個人很快就穩定好情緒，朝這邊看來。這時我也正好能夠看清這群人。這群人有公有母，啊，以人類的話來說是有男有女，大概有快十個人，除了領頭的那一個中年人我看不出深淺外，其他的修為都不會比我高。真的打起來我也沒把握，不過只是問路應該沒問題吧？

自從上次狐影的事件後，我就對人類有了戒心，尤其是修練過的人類。

「請問兩位道友，叫住我們有什麼事嗎？」一個似乎是領頭的中年人問道，語氣帶著絲絲不滿又有一點警戒的感覺。

這我倒是可以體諒，畢竟我們嚇了他們一跳。

「呃，前輩抱歉，我們師兄弟二人迷了路，請問白虎城要往哪走？」我抱著歉意，向中年人問路。

為了方便，我跟狐影決定對外宣稱我們是師兄弟。

「白虎城？」中年人緊繃的臉還緩和了，看了看四周，微微思索了一下，手指指向一個方向：「往那邊走。」

等等，那邊是……

我來的方向啊啊！怎麼會這樣呢？

啊！難道是？不會吧……

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧逍月小狼的回憶。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

「師父，那我應該往哪裡走呢？」

「那就去最近的大城吧！」師父想了會後說：「往右邊一直走很快就會到白虎城了。」

「嗯，好！就去白虎城吧！」

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧完。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

雖然看起來是沒問題啊……

我的確是往右邊走，可是是我的右邊啊！我那時是面對師父講話的……

所以，結論是，我完全走錯邊了！

「不好意思，那請問最近的大城鎮是哪裡呢？」

「最近的大城鎮阿？應該就是青龍城了。往那邊再走一天左右就可以到了。」中年人又指了一個方向，說道：「那裡還是修真界頂級大派之一的滄浪門所在位置。道友們到那要注意一下喔！」

修真界雖然門派眾多，也存在不少散修（沒加入門派，通常是一脈單傳，不然就是自修。），但是還是有幾個擁有龐大勢力的頂級門派。這些頂級門派都有雄厚的勢力，可以影響整個修真界。而滄浪門，就是其中之一。另外，我面前的這些修道者，看他們的束裝應該是另一個頂級大派，天虛宮，的人。也正因為這樣，以他們不高的修為，才會大搖大擺的在荒郊野外行走。在修真界，如果有足夠的利益，可能會引起他人的覬覦，進而引來殺機。但普通時候，沒有人願意無緣無故得罪一些名門大派的。

至於我的話，如果遇到人，我就變成獸型態就好啦！又沒有人分的出來！

這時，我剛好看到中年人旁邊的一名年輕人，輕點了中年人一下，又指了指狐影。準確來說，是狐影手上的蛋。

完了！剛剛忘記收起來了！就像師父說的，那兩顆蛋一看就知道不是凡品，天虛宮的那幾個人怎麼會放過呢？所謂財不露白啊！雖然不是打不過，可是我也不想要不必要的麻煩。

「那各位道友，晚輩有事在身，就先告辭了。」呀啊，我終於說出一句『文言文』了！不過，現在不是興奮的時候啊！我抓起狐影，就要轉身離開。

「兩位道友，且慢！」中年人突然出聲。

我只好強顏歡笑的轉過身來。

「前輩，請問有何貴幹？」原來遇到這種時候我會變禮貌耶？

「是這樣的，下個月是我們祖師爺的生日，我們想買你們手上的那兩顆蛋來給祖師爺祝壽，你們出個價吧！」中年人說。

「抱歉，這我們不能賣，這是我們師父托給我們的東西。」我拒絕道。

「真的不行嗎？」中年人的語氣強硬起來：「我們可是天虛宮的人喔！」

我搖了搖頭。早知道就要注意收好蛋的，在修真界，許多人的夢想就是有一隻好寵物，畢竟，如果有一隻好寵，實力的提升絕不是一加一這樣而已。據書上的說法，一個高階的仙獸蛋，價格甚至比低等神器還貴！畢竟，寵物是活的，法寶卻是死的，遠不及寵物的靈動性。

為什麼不去抓？仙獸，以及更上一層的神獸，都是一些站在世界頂端的生物，有著他們的高傲，除非從小培養起，否則就算死也不會臣服於比他們低等的人類的。畢竟，沒修練過的人是遠遠比不是沒修練過的仙獸，更不用說神獸了。

所以，當面前這些人看到兩顆品質絕對不會差的蛋時，才會興起這種念頭。就算自己不能用，只要把他們獻給門派，以後在門派中一定也平步青雲。

「小子，別太囂張，我們天虛宮要你的東西是你的榮幸！還敢拒絕？」不等中年人發話，一旁的年輕人怒斥道。

「玉虛宮就可以仗勢欺人嗎？東西是我師父給的，我是不會賣的！」我最討厭別人威脅我（狐影例外），所以現在我有點生氣了。

「師父？看你們倆長的這樣眉清目秀，我看是姘頭給的吧？」年輕人說道。一旁的人笑了起來。

我雖然不知道「姘頭」是什麼意思，不過應該是罵人的話沒錯。

罵我沒關係，竟然連師父跟狐影都罵進去了！

我現在真的很生氣，正要從無極中拿出劍，這時，一旁黃影一閃，狐影已經衝了出去！

「不准你們罵哥哥！」狐影大叫。

來不及阻止他，狐影的妖力已經爆發出來了！

年輕人沒注意，就被狐影的短刀砍上右手。狐影手上的短刀可不是普通的刀子，那可是師父的珍藏之一，非常鋒利，年輕人的右手就這樣直接被削了下來。

一擊得手後，就又退到我身後。

「妖力！」中年人不在意年輕人如何，眼睛瞇了起來：「嘿嘿，那這樣就別怪我們天虛宮搶東西囉！妖怪可是人人得而誅之，妖怪的東西也是人人得而取之！」

我就知道！剛剛想阻止就是因為這樣！

「你又知道我們是妖怪了，我師弟不是妖怪，是你們見識太少罷了。」我試著強辯，如果我們是修道者，天虛宮還會顧慮面子，不置於強搶；如果是妖，那他們就『理直』氣壯了。

中年人沒有說話，只是帶著冷笑指了只我身後的狐影。

我轉過頭，狐影背後帶著兩條蓬鬆的大尾巴，頭上大大的狐耳顫動著……

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 冥月

這就是傳說中的路癡兄弟麽？？？

冥某拜服......

那兩個蛋蛋是什麽內~？

神獸？仙獸？  難道是神兵？(......

話說......
剛剛到人類城鎮就露餡了......
狐影也太沖動點了 
呃 也許會麻煩不斷吧......

----------


## kl122002

兩顆蛋可能什麼也沒有, 是石頭.
不過, 能碰上一對路呆妖怪也算是修道之士的最高境界中更高的境界.

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿~~~~~~><   月哥對不起阿><  最近實在太忙惹拉....

嗚...連月哥第一時間發的我都沒辦法立刻回阿><

對不起~~~~~~~~(飆淚\r


好嚕~ 回歸主題(?( 瞬間擦乾眼淚\r

這些天虛宮的人真是沒天理，竟然欺負狐影?! (憤恨)

不過....月哥呀..你會不會面對那些人有點緊張阿...怎麼說話都打結惹勒一ˇ一?

『「你[用]知道我們是妖怪了」』........噗噗~   月哥要多多去參加試膽大會嚕~

嗚....不過狐影變成狐人的樣子~   讚拉-////-  (捂鼻子)  月哥也很萌耶一ˇ一

這兄弟實在是~~~.......   (消音消音)

----------


## 逍月

> 喔喔更新了更新了~~
> 如果真的沒有空的話就休刊(?)吧
> 大家會慢慢等的XDD
> ===============
> 回歸正題
> 月似乎有點呆呆的成分存在，完全搞錯方向了(大驚
> 白白跑了三天的路XD
> 從兲中年道士的說法來看，那兩顆蛋應該是價值不斐的珍奇吧
> 真的就是所謂的仙獸蛋嗎?......恩，有觀察的必要(思
> ...


呃......逍月盡量不休刊啦......
畢竟寫小說也是逍月的興趣之一。
不過，大考前或許真會修依段時間就是。

呆呆啊......（遠目）
月我的確呆呆的！（燦）（喂）
至於蛋咩，還沒孵出來所以不知道～XD

是說狐影啊......
你不惹麻煩，誰惹麻煩啊！XD




> 這就是傳說中的路癡兄弟麽？？？ 
> 冥某拜服...... 
> 那兩個蛋蛋是什麽內~？ 
> 神獸？仙獸？ 難道是神兵？(...... 
> 話說...... 剛剛到人類城鎮就露餡了...... 
> 狐影也太沖動點了 
> 呃 也許會麻煩不斷吧......


耶！被冥月佩服了～（燦）（？）
蛋的答案還是一樣的！（毆）
不過想猜猜看蛋是啥的可以即時～（笑）

然後，這樣說好了......
就算狐影不惹麻煩，那些人得不到最後還是會動手的......
狐影只是讓這件事提前罷了。




> 兩顆蛋可能什麼也沒有, 是石頭. 
> 不過, 能碰上一對路呆妖怪也算是修道之士的最高境界中更高的境界.


嗯嗯......
這篇的爆點果然是路痴萌兄弟！（喂）
話說這樣路呆的確可以算天賦技能了。（誤）




> 阿~~~~~~>< 月哥對不起阿>< 最近實在太忙惹拉.... 
> 嗚...連月哥第一時間發的我都沒辦法立刻回阿>< 
> 對不起~~~~~~~~(飆淚 
> 好嚕~ 回歸主題(?( 瞬間擦乾眼淚 
> 這些天虛宮的人真是沒天理，竟然欺負狐影?! (憤恨) 
> 不過....月哥呀..你會不會面對那些人有點緊張阿...怎麼說話都打結惹勒一ˇ一? 
> 『「你[用]知道我們是妖怪了」』........噗噗~ 月哥要多多去參加試膽大會嚕~ 
> 嗚....不過狐影變成狐人的樣子~ 讚拉-////- (捂鼻子) 月哥也很萌耶一ˇ一 
> 這兄弟實在是~~~....... (消音消音)


沒關係啦，有這個心意就好。（？）

呃，我就知道欺負狐影瞳會爆走。（喂）
然後錯字已改～（笑），謝謝瞳幫忙找錯。

最後，月我會萌？！
那是紅色大T的關係吧？XD
另外，這對兄弟怎麼樣呢？（笑）

最後的最後，謝謝大家支持！

----------


## 逍月

唉唉，月我還是不擅長寫打鬥的畫面啊啊！
是因為個性溫和的關係嗎？

好吧，不廢話了～

請大家給點意見吧！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第八章    遇險（下）

「月哥哥，抱歉。」狐影帶著歉意苦笑一下：「一用妖力就維持不住化形了…….」

既然這樣，就沒什麼好談了。

我拔出放在無極裡面的昊晨劍，這把劍據師父說是他早年的收藏，是一把非常優秀的好劍。我手持昊晨，擺好太極劍法的起手式。

「誰先上？」我冷冷的問：「我想堂堂的天虛宮就算要誅妖也不會用十人圍攻兩人吧？」

「這位道友，我們是要誅妖，這不關你的事。」中年人顯然不想多惹麻煩：「不過地上那兩顆蛋，你不能帶走。」

「我不可能拋下我師弟！」

「哼！你身上的氣息明顯是道力，這隻小狐妖又怎麼可能是你師弟？不過要我放過他也可以啦，把蛋留下吧！」

「看來已經不能妥協了，派人上來吧！」

「你就是敬酒不吃，吃罰酒嘛！」中年人怒道，一揮手剩下的人都圍了上來。

原本這群天虛宮人有八個，除了領頭的中年人和少一隻手的年輕人外，有六個人圍著我們。

「好一個天虛宮！就是這樣以多欺少、以大欺小嗎？」以現在狐影二尾的實力，頂多抗衡兩個人。而我如果以人類的狀態卻不一定能擋下四人，所以我想出言刺激他們，或許他們能來個一對一之類的。

「哈哈！你小子是第一次出門嗎？你不知道包庇妖物與妖物同罪？還希望我們堂堂正正？腦筋壞了吧！」中年人大聲笑道。

好吧，我真的是第一次出門，不過沒想到天虛宮這麼無恥就是。而且，我真的不知道妖物有什麼罪，同樣是追求天道，為什麼一定要這樣？

既然如此，我也只好……

「吼！」我大叫一聲，變為狼人形態。狐影見我這樣，也不再隱瞞了，瞬間變成狐人的樣子。

中年人一驚：「怎麼可能？你身上很明顯是道力阿！有意思……修道的狼？抓回去做研究好了。上！」

不等其他人從短暫的失神回復過來，我劍斜斜一刺，劍尖直指離我最近的那個修道者。

「鏗！」

「啊！」

雖然那人即時反應過來，舉劍想封住我的劍路，但是他劍的品質太差，胸口瞬間被我拉出一條深深的血痕。倒地不起，生死不知。

我討厭劍刺入他人身體的觸感，更討厭殺生，不過現在情況緊急，顧不得我手下留情了！為了狐影，我必須殺。

「小心，他的劍好！別拿劍跟他硬碰硬！」中年人大喊。

這時，狐影反握短刀，跟六人中的較弱的兩人纏鬥起來。他修練的『九尾密典』的確是頂級功法，雖然他的修為跟他們相差無多，不過靠著『九尾密典』中的神奇術法，以一敵二，卻也漸占上風。

放下心後，我轉頭過來，認真對付眼前的三人。中年人感覺輩份比他們高很多，所以應該是自恃身份，不願與小輩一起動手，所以到現在都還沒出手。

我面前的三人，右邊的是一個面貌平常的綠袍男子，中間是個紅髮妙齡女子，最後一個卻是個光頭男。

紅髮女子最先沉不住氣，揮刀向我劈來，我舉劍對準她的刀，準備先將她的兵器削斷。綠袍男子似乎看穿了我的用意，一劍刺向我的腰間，我沒辦法，只好躲開。這時，守在一旁的光頭男一拳向我砸來，我避無可避，低聲念了咒，一道雷攻向光頭男，趁他躲避的時間，我退出了戰圈。

「還不錯嘛！值得我拿出真本事！」我嘲弄他們一句，接著爪捏劍訣，使開『太極劍法』朝綠袍男子刺去。

「小輩莫狂！」雖然我修為比他們高一點，但大概是因為長相，所以被當成晚輩了。

當劍快與綠袍男子的劍相交時，我突然一閃，迅速轉身。

「疾！」

一道我早握在爪中的符咒激射而出，光頭男一時大意，被正中胸口，瞬間全身被電的焦黑。

「狡猾！妖果然不是好東西！」紅髮女子氣急敗壞的說。

「……」那你們三人圍我一人是怎樣啊！

懶得多言，正準備繼續出手時……

「哥哥，我來幫你了！」狐影已經解決那兩人，向我跑來。

這時，我眼角餘光突然瞥到剛剛那中年人的身影突然消失。

「狐影，小心！」我反射性的大喊！並放棄眼前的兩人，往幾乎不可見的殘影刺去。

「啊！」

「嗚！」

所有事都發生在一瞬間。在我把劍刺向中年人時，他的手掌以不可能的角度出現在我胸前，一掌把我打了出去。同時，腳往狐影踢去，將他踢飛數米。

我倒在地上，喉頭一甜，吐出一口鮮血。

「哼！小小妖孽也感猖狂？」中年人面帶不屑的說道。

「狐影！」我坐起來，心疼的大叫，情急下不顧自己傷勢，往中年人炸了一張火符，卻被他隨手破解了。

中年人的速度奇快，連我都自嘆不如。竟然速度比我擅長速度的我還快，那唯一的解釋就是眼前此人的修為遠高於我！現在該怎麼辦？

小極現在也正在閉關修練，我沒辦法要他幫我！

剛要像中年人撲上去，中年人卻掏出一張符，對著狐影。

「唉呀呀，小修道狼，別激動喔！」中年人帶著微笑，卻令人無法開心：「我不知道會不會一失手，你可愛師弟的頭就『砰！』不見了！」

「你到底想怎樣？」我按著胸口，怒視著中年人。

「如果我沒看錯的話，這隻狐狸修的是『九尾密典』吧？」中年人的眼睛瞇了起來。

「是又怎麼樣？」我還沒答話，趴在地上的狐影就喊道，他掙扎的想站起來。

『砰！』

一張符在狐影腳邊炸開。

「小狐狸，別亂動喔！叔叔怕會失手……」中年人惡意的說著。

「狐影，暫時不要動！」我對狐影喊道，然後把頭轉過來對著中年人。

「小狼啊，你說，我如果把這隻狐狸拿來威脅狐皇會如何呢？我該叫狐皇幫我做什麼呢？把那兩顆蛋送我如何？」中年人懶洋洋的說：「年紀那麼小就到完全二尾境界的狐可是很稀少的喔！就算是皇室也不常見。」

慘了，這人好像把狐影當成狐族的皇室了。狐族雖然數量不多，但實力卻都很好，再加上他們近乎逆天的天賦技能『狐媚』，雖然是妖修，表面上被修道者排擠，其實在修真界的影響力卻不下於一般頂級大派！但也因為數量不多，所以狐族很重視自己的族裡成員，尤其是那些天賦特好的。

因此，狐皇曾經昭告修真界，如果有人遇到狐族，不要殺了他們，帶著他們到狐族領地後，可以請狐族幫他一個忙。當然，如果太超過也不行。

雖然這規定表面上看起來好像會造成修真者瘋狂尋找狐族，但其實並不會。因為，狐族是很少外出的，通常都待在他們的領地『青丘之國』。狐影之所以例外是，他是原本是普通狐狸，不是狐族，是我撿到他，然後才交他修練的。而所謂狐族卻是些妖狐與妖狐間的孩子，一出生就待在青丘之國的那種。

如果狐影真是狐族成員那還好辦，畢竟，天虛宮也不想隨便得罪狐族。頂多就像中年人說的，威脅一下狐皇，請他幫自己點忙、送自己點禮物之類的，只要不太過份，應該沒有人會想挑起兩大派的戰爭的。

但狐影不是啊！

「月哥哥，誰是狐皇啊？」狐影突然問。

糟了！本來還可以拖延時間的，可是狐影問出這樣的問題，事實就露餡了。狐族人以自己身為狐族為榮，更以狐皇為榮，絕對不會不承認自己的身份。這種事情連我也知道了，比我早修道的中年人絕對不可能不知道啊！不過這也不能怪狐影，是我忘了跟他解釋修真界現在的情況。

果然，中年人發話了。

「呵呵，本來見到你的功法還有點顧忌，不過原來你不是狐族人啊！大概只是幸運得到一些功法殘篇之類的吧？害我還耗費那麼久的時間跟你們周旋！不過這樣就好辦了，我要你們都死！」中年人臉色猙獰。

說完，中年人身上湧出澎湃的道力，一張威力強大的符隨即朝狐影射過去。這張符的確非同小可，恐怕狐影被打到的瞬間就灰飛湮滅吧？

不過，我不會讓這件事發生的！我在中年人開始說話後就一直運轉法力，速度本身就是我的強項，現在我靠著燃燒我幾乎全部的道力，瞬間出現在狐影的正前方。

我轉過頭，對著狐影一笑：「狐影，再見了。」

沒錯，那張符的力量非常大，連我也承受不了一張。但是，我答應過狐影，要保護他一輩子；要傷害他，就要踩著我的屍體過去！

恐怕我是自私的吧？我不想看到狐影倒在我面前；我不想見到狐影光彩奪目的眼睛失去生命的光輝；我不想承受失去他的痛。

所以我自私的把這些留給狐影。或許吧？

我們一起到冥界後，你會原諒我吧？狐影？

我閉上眼，迎接即將到來的死亡。

「月哥哥！不要！」我最後聽到的，是狐影淒然的聲音。

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

好吧，既然結局是這樣。

所以狼道士到這裡也告一段落，謝謝大家長久以來的支持。

新篇下次開始連載！

現在有以下構想：

1.狼影忍者：出生在狼忍者村的逍月，因為體內被封印著九尾妖狐‧狐影，從小就被眾人排擠。天性樂觀的他，不放棄希望，立志成為整村的領導者‧狼影。

2.通獸王：少年狐影以及他的持有靈---狼‧逍月，踏上成為通獸王的旅程！

3.狼執事：狐影以靈魂定下契約，召來了來自異界的執事‧逍月。

4.狼之鍊金術士：獸人鍊金術士兄弟逍月與狐影，為了尋找女媧補天之石，在世界各地流浪著。

好吧，大家比較喜歡哪部呢？


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    好吧，以上(『好吧，既然結局是這樣。』開始)都是騙人的！（眾毆）
不過，我想大家也應該都知道是假的吧？XD
中秋節小小惡搞一下！（燦）
只要有心，天天都可以是愚狼節！（再毆）

----------


## 玄音曈狼

............................

..............................月哥!


..........當我看完了之後，第一個反應是傻眼

第二個是暈眩   第三個就是直接砸了電腦了事

當然拉~ 以上是屬於瞳的內心世界的景象一ˇ一

不過這不是真的吧? 不是真的對吧?

阿~~~~~逍月哥不可以隨便亂死阿><  (飆淚) 

我知道逍月哥的命硬的跟小強一樣強拉><

絕對不可以亂死阿><     

逍月哥為什麼好死不死偏偏死在這種該死的爛人手裡阿><  (兩道水柱沖天)

要死也至少要死的像莎士比亞的悲劇更悲劇，比梁祝的淒美更淒美阿><

為什麼要死的這麼乾乾脆脆拉><   至少狐影也要來個CPR來補救吧><

怎麼就這樣死了給他瞑目阿><  再死之前為什麼不要把那個該死的爛人一起拖下去拉><   (水淹狼園中....)

(然後點到隱藏內容)

.............................愚狼節是吧= =+

(撥電話)喂~ 是7-11嗎  對 我要訂一個超大份月餅喔 砸狼用的~

----------


## Srem

很好看 
希望逍月大大
繼續加油喔~   :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 冥月

..........
喂喂......
這就挂掉了？
開什麽玩笑 
靠！不許挂掉！

到冥界是吧？ 恩 那好辦 哈哈哈~

我給你用不掉經驗的複活術！！（遊戲瘋子......

總之 你是死不了地~ 嘿嘿~

~㊣~㊣~完~㊣~㊣~美~㊣~㊣~的~㊣~㊣~分~㊣~㊣~割~㊣~㊣~線㊣~㊣~
........
隱藏內容  看到了......

----------


## 狼尾

呃.......
上面那位有點太激動摟XDDD

哈哈虧哥哥還想的出那麼多其他劇情XDD
都沒有跟妹妹說=3=

害妹妹想說~
那妹妹哩XD

哥哥千萬不能死阿!
(比狐影還悽慘的叫聲)

(然後妹妹就跑出來擋住攻擊)(不要自編劇情啦~)
(螳螂捕蟬黃雀在後~)(不是吧!?)

期待下篇兩獸的遭遇XD~
哥哥加油w

----------


## 逍月

> ............................
> ..............................月哥!
> ..........當我看完了之後，第一個反應是傻眼
> 第二個是暈眩   第三個就是直接砸了電腦了事
> 當然拉~ 以上是屬於瞳的內心世界的景象一ˇ一
> 不過這不是真的吧? 不是真的對吧?
> 阿~~~~~逍月哥不可以隨便亂死阿><  (飆淚) 
> 我知道逍月哥的命硬的跟小強一樣強拉><
> 絕對不可以亂死阿><     
> ...


呀呀......
我原來應該死的那麼偉大、那麼淒美、那麼悲劇喔......
好啦，害狼版淹水是我的錯。（喂）

然後，沒有完全騙狼啊！
至少文章正文是真的......
只是假裝狼道士要結束罷了......XD




> 很好看 
> 希望逍月大大 
> 繼續加油喔~


感謝Srem的支持，月我會繼續努力的！




> .......... 
> 喂喂...... 這就挂掉了？ 開什麽玩笑 靠！不許挂掉！ 
> 到冥界是吧？ 恩 那好辦 哈哈哈~ 
> 我給你用不掉經驗的複活術！！（遊戲瘋子...... 
> 總之 你是死不了地~ 嘿嘿~ 
> ~㊣~㊣~完~㊣~㊣~美~㊣~㊣~的~㊣~㊣~分~㊣~㊣~割~㊣~㊣~線㊣~㊣~ 
> ........ 
> 隱藏內容 看到了......


呀呀，死掉也沒什麼大不了的啊......（喂）
話說都還沒到冥界去呢！
不要詛咒月我啊！XD

話說不掉經驗值好像都要花點數。（毆）

然後正文是真的喔！（燦）




> 呃.......
> 上面那位有點太激動摟XDDD
> 哈哈虧哥哥還想的出那麼多其他劇情XDD
> 都沒有跟妹妹說=3=
> 害妹妹想說~
> 那妹妹哩XD
> 哥哥千萬不能死阿!(比狐影還悽慘的叫聲)
> (然後妹妹就跑出來擋住攻擊)(不要自編劇情啦~)
> (螳螂捕蟬黃雀在後~)(不是吧!?)
> ...


呃，太激動那位可能有點晚睡......（毆）

沒跟妹妹說是因為驚喜啊！（燦）
然後下章就會有了......（笑）

謝謝妹妹的支持喔～XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

就這樣掛掉啦？

不可能~月就這樣掛了，

那狐影怎麼辦...

不過看到下面的隱藏內容，讓蒼我想把月的名字寫在死亡筆記本上啦..

那蒼我就期待下篇囉。

----------


## 靜炎

好看好看!謝謝分享!果如是一篇很有趣的文章。
你的眼睛是【黑中帶白，白中帶黑】能通靈，代表【陰陽眼】的意思哦，嘻嘻 你比你的師父力害多了。要繼續寫，我很期待你的文章。  :Very Happy:

----------


## 冥月

唔~
不掉經驗的複活術
只要級別能力達到就可以了


還有……

我……有激動麽？

晚睡……?

暈嘞~~~~~

----------


## 洛思緹

啊.....真的很好看(陶醉)

下午突然心血來潮點了月的《狼道士》來看，一看就一發不可收拾了(用錯詞了吧)

(其實次要原因是因為在下喜歡"道士"施放一些帥又威力強大的法術，在下就喜歡自創一些法術XD!)

逍月不要掛，要保護好狐影QQ

期待能看到下一篇。

月，《狼道士》好棒!(姆指

----------


## 玄音曈狼

哈哈哈~~~~

月哥你的小說越來越多人來看惹耶~~

阿~~~看來要搶狐影的人越來越多惹啦><~~

狐影速偶的ˋˊ  誰都不準跟偶搶ˋˊ


還有我也來幫月哥打打氣嚕~~  加油~~

還有還有阿~ 強力膠還沒有化掉....所以月餅還在我的爪子上.....

(狂揮月餅中.........)

----------


## 逍月

> 就這樣掛掉啦？
> 不可能~月就這樣掛了，那狐影怎麼辦...
> 不過看到下面的隱藏內容，讓蒼我想把月的名字寫在死亡筆記本上啦..
> 那蒼我就期待下篇囉。


逍月：「狐影，哥哥死掉了你怎麼辦？」
狐影：「我要跟哥哥在一起！」

呃，逍月會不會掛呢？
這真的要期待下篇了！（毆）
至於最後，一點點小玩笑別在意啦！（笑）
寫到DN，這樣害死得不只一隻狼喔！




> 好看好看!謝謝分享!果如是一篇很有趣的文章。 
> 你的眼睛是【黑中帶白，白中帶黑】能通靈，代表【陰陽眼】的意思哦，嘻嘻 你比你的師父力害多了。要繼續寫，我很期待你的文章。


謝謝支持～
不過呢，逍月的眼睛不是黑中帶白，白中帶黑喔！
是一隻眼正常，一隻眼的眼白是黑的，眼珠卻是白的～
簽名檔有獸設～（笑）
還是原本LionAslan獅就是這個意思呢？




> 唔~ 
> 不掉經驗的複活術，只要級別能力達到就可以了 
> 還有…… 我……有激動麽？ 
> 晚睡……? 暈嘞~~~~~


呀呀，那是因為逍月玩的很多免費遊戲，想不掉經驗值都要買什麼護身符啊啊......
所以逍月都沒買～XD

然後，逍月覺得尾妹妹指的不是冥月啦～
尾妹妹應該是指瞳吧？
話說他比冥月激動很多～XD
然後瞳的文章是兩點多發的......
就這樣～XD




> 啊.....真的很好看(陶醉) 
> 下午突然心血來潮點了月的《狼道士》來看，一看就一發不可收拾了(用錯詞了吧) 
> (其實次要原因是因為在下喜歡"道士"施放一些帥又威力強大的法術，在下就喜歡自創一些法術XD!) 
> 逍月不要掛，要保護好狐影QQ 
> 期待能看到下一篇。 
> 月，《狼道士》好棒!(姆指


哇啊啊！
多了幾個觀眾，讓月我好開心喔！（燦）

話說月我也是因為喜歡道士，所以寫了這篇～
不過要跟洛思緹道歉的是，好像還沒出現一堆法術？
不過以後應該會有啦～XD

很高興洛思緹喜歡月的小說！

不過怎麼好像一堆人都在關心狐影的歸宿（？）？




> 哈哈哈~~~~ 
> 月哥你的小說越來越多人來看惹耶~~ 
> 阿~~~看來要搶狐影的人越來越多惹啦><~~ 
> 狐影速偶的ˋˊ 誰都不準跟偶搶ˋˊ 
> 還有我也來幫月哥打打氣嚕~~ 加油~~ 
> 還有還有阿~ 強力膠還沒有化掉....所以月餅還在我的爪子上..... 
> (狂揮月餅中.........)


恩阿！月我也很高興越來越多人喜歡這篇小說～
至於狐影的問題嘛......

逍月：「狐影是我的弟弟！」

狐影：「哥哥要去哪我也要跟～」

師父：「那兩個小傢伙感情不錯啊......」

媧：「別亂來，狐影他......」（笑）

五行五道：「早知道就先解決那頭狼了！」（咬牙）
（你們不是掛了？！）

所以咧，除了特別的情況（？），別對狐影下手喔！（燦）

至於月餅......（吃掉）

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿咧，月哥你忘拉~~?

曈我可是夜習性動物捏~~

半夜2點我都在家裡或外面趴趴走了一ˇ一 哪裡會神智不清押一ˇ一?

不過老實說最近晚上都有點不寧靜惹，越來越多嚕~~

所以拉~~  基本上曈去跟床完親親的時間差不多都在2點以後吧~

所以夜狼這名詞非我莫屬拉~~  哇哈哈哈~~~~

不過.....呃.....那個月餅上還有釘子......月哥要不要快點吐出來阿....?

----------


## 靜炎

嗨!我又回第二次了!第一次回時，我只看了一跟二而以。
這次我看到底後，對你的【神形俱滅】有一點意見。

人有靈魂，死後可以投胎轉世。修為高的人甚至可以保留前世記憶，轉世重修！
但是，如果神形俱滅的話，就連投胎的機會都沒有了。
這是真正意義上的死亡，誰都救不了了！包括至高無上的神或是聖。

其實【神形俱滅】跟【魂飛破散】是差不多的意思。
是靈魂破成千千萬萬的碎片，散於六道之內，附在各種物跟小生命中，
像東西、花草樹木、昆蟲等。
所以【道日:天地萬物皆有靈性。】就是這個意思。
要千千萬萬、一片不少的碎片聚集在一起才可以再次投胎，
但這就像在宇宙中尋找芝麻一樣渺茫的希望，
雖然不太可能，但還是有一線希望的，
所以天底下沒有不可能的事。( 嘻嘻 最後幾句是我說的啦 )

如有冒犯，請你願諒啊。
我還是很期待你的作品，要加油哦。^_^

----------


## 逍月

> 嗨!我又回第二次了!第一次回時，我只看了一跟二而以。
> 這次我看到底後，對你的【神形俱滅】有一點意見。
> 
> 人有靈魂，死後可以投胎轉世。修為高的人甚至可以保留前世記憶，轉世重修！
> 但是，如果神形俱滅的話，就連投胎的機會都沒有了。
> 這是真正意義上的死亡，誰都救不了了！包括至高無上的神或是聖。
> 
> 其實【神形俱滅】跟【魂飛破散】是差不多的意思。
> 是靈魂破成千千萬萬的碎片，散於六道之內，附在各種物跟小生命中，
> ...


呃，月對這並不是很清楚，所以也不知道正確與否。
不過，這種玄幻的東西，沒人知道真相吧？
就算有，也不是月我。（喂）

這是一部虛構的小說，月我想我對自己的孩子應該也有決定權吧？（笑）
小說的世界觀之類的......
至少，在月的認知裡，神形俱滅就是死的完完全全了。

很高興LionAslan獅的意見，不過，月我應該是不會去改之前的文字啦......XD
因為就算是LionAslan獅的說法，也沒有抵觸月我的文字喔！（燦）

畢竟，就像LionAslan獅說的，要把每個碎片找齊，機率幾乎是0。
所以，用『不可能』這個詞，其實並無不妥啊！

而且，設定中的陰氣，可以抹滅一切的存在，當然包括所謂的『靈』。
所以，不管如何，那五個人是的的確確不可能復生了。

當然，如果有需要，月我也會很高興把LionAslan獅的說法納入設定。

雖然一開始月我講話的語氣感覺比較不好，但月我沒有其他意思啦......
也沒有不高興，只是覺得應該講清楚一點，以免再造成誤會就是。

月我是真的很高興LionAslan獅提出意見～
謝謝囉！以後有問題儘管提出沒關係，這才是月我進步的動力啊！

也希望大家不吝賜教！（鞠躬）

----------


## 逍月

嘻嘻...第九章來了～
然後新人物出現！（笑）
話說這位的出場大概在第二章時就決定了......
是逍月自己去邀請他加入的～
月我習慣很早先把故事架構弄個大概......（汗）

然後因為越來越接近學測指考地獄，所以更新時間會越來越不一定吧？（遠目）
請大家見諒！

然後有什麼意見感想之類的也盡量提出這樣。
這是逍月除興趣外的動力～（燦）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第九章     哥哥？

一切似乎都靜止了，不過預想中的疼痛並沒有到來。

這就是死亡的感覺嗎？

一切是這麼的安詳、寂靜。

「月哥哥！」咦？狐影？

緩緩張開緊閉的雙眼，一個奇異的景象映入我的眼簾。

一名身著斗蓬的人類，站在我的面前。他，或她，的身高略矮，大概跟我差了一個頭，因為背對著我，所以我分不清公母。

他高舉右手，白皙的右手上帶者一條黑色的手環，形成一個奇異的對比。手環不知道是什麼編成的，散發著絲絲光芒。我們三人的周圍，出現了一個個太極八卦圖，合成了完美的半圓形，將我們籠罩在其中。

中年人在八卦半圓外，鐵青著臉盯著我們，不發一語。

就像過了一世紀那麼長，都沒有人開口說話，中年人首先沉不住氣，發話了。

「太極之護？什麼時候滄浪門也開始管閒事了？」

「……」神秘人沈默不語。

太極之護！

我被嚇到了。太極之護是滄浪門的鎮門至寶，傳說連仙級高手的攻擊都能輕鬆擋下，也是因為這個寶物，滄浪門才以一個剛崛起的門派，硬是擠進頂級大派的行列。

要知道，太極之護還可以當成護山大陣使用。根據〈修真編年史〉記載，五十年前，號稱仙界十大高手之首的月輝，遭受埋伏而受重傷，被追殺到下界。

當時，滄浪門出手相救，前來追殺的五位仙界高手連續攻擊了太極之護整整三個月，都沒有打破它的防禦。直到月輝傷勢恢復的差不多，那五仙顧忌月輝『仙界十大高手之首』的威名，才無功而返。而月輝也為了報答滄浪門，決定留下來守護滄浪門。

那一戰，滄浪門以太極之護一舉成名。大家都知道，就算沒有月輝，只要有太極之護，攻下滄浪門也是不可能的夢想。而滄浪門也因此以普通門派的規模，躋身頂級大派之列！

令我震驚的，不只是太極之護，還有眼前的這個人。向太極之護這種至寶，應該是掌握在派中長老或門主手中的，但我眼前的這個人，法力波動卻還略弱於我，為什麼可以帶著太極之護出來晃？難道是他隱藏實力？

「閣下到底想怎樣？」中年人見神秘人不說話，追問道。

「……」

「好，既然滄浪門決意要保此二妖，我們就先告辭了！」中年人咬牙切齒道：「至於以後如何，修真界自有公論！」

說完，一招剩下的幾人，頭也不回的御劍離開了。

修士只要結成金丹就可以御劍了，但我因為功法的關係，還不能使用哪種東西。

「月哥哥，對不起！」一群人一走，狐影就突然撲到我懷裡，哭了起來：「我不該那麼衝動的，都是我害哥哥差點死掉！」

我輕撫懷中狐影的頭，安慰道：「小狐影，別在意喔！我想，就算沒有被發現，他們還是會出手搶蛋的，所以，不是狐影的錯喔！」

「真的嗎？」狐影抬起頭，用婆娑的淚眼看著我問。

「嗯！」我笑著對他點了點頭，然後抬起頭，對神秘人道謝。

「多謝前輩出手相救，晚輩往後如有機會，定當相報！」唉呀，這種客套話真難講，舌頭都差點打結了。

神秘人轉過身來，出乎我意料，是個清秀的人類女孩，右眼有一道三角形的鮮紅傷疤，年紀感覺介於我跟狐影之間。

「你在說什麼阿？」女孩清脆的聲音中，帶著疑惑。

「前輩的意思是？」再強調一次，別用外表衡量修士的年齡。

「哥哥，你忘記我了嗎？」女孩的聲音再度響起，語調略帶驚訝。

「哥哥？」如果說女孩的語調是略帶驚訝，那我和狐影的語調就是大驚了！

「前輩是不是認錯狼了？」我小心翼翼的探問：「我不記得我有認人類當妹妹喔！」

雖然說我也不記得我有認任何東西當妹妹就是。

「我才不是人呢！」女孩語氣略帶不屑的說道，順手將頭上斗蓬的連身帽撥落。

隨著連身帽的滑落，我看見了……

「月哥哥！是狼耳朵耶！」狐影指著女孩頭上的耳朵說道。

對，不過這倒是嚇了我一跳。因為原來滄浪門這樣的大派，竟然會收留妖，還借了她太極之護？眼前這個女孩，我越來越看不透了。

但這都不是重點，重點是……我根本不認識她啊啊！

「所以哥哥，你想起狼尾了沒？」女孩，不，我現在已經知道她叫狼尾了，問道。

「抱歉，狼尾前輩，我真的沒見過你啊！」奇怪，狼尾不像在開玩笑，可是我又真的不認識她。

「哥哥，不要再叫我前輩啦！叫我妹妹就好了！」狼尾看我也不像是在開玩笑，所以這麼說道：「這樣好了，如果我認識你們，就應該知道你們的名字吧？如果妹妹我說對了，哥哥就不要在抵賴喔！」

「好！」我又不認識狼尾，她應該不會知道我的名字才對，何況狼尾還用『他們』，代表他連狐影都認識？

聽到我答應，狼尾指著狐影說：「他是狐影弟弟吧？」

「錯了喔！他叫狐……咦！」她怎麼會知道狐影的名字？

狼尾對我露出得意的笑容：「然後哥哥的名字是嘯月！」

呀？真是怪了！狼尾能說出狐影的名字，表示她真的知道我們，可是現在卻又把我的名字搞錯，這是怎麼回事？

「狼尾前……呃，妹妹，我不叫嘯月，我叫逍月喔！」

「咦？哥哥改名字囉？既然哥哥比較喜歡逍月，以後就改叫逍月也可以啊！」

「……我本來就叫逍月。」我有點無奈了：「狼尾妹妹啊，妳說錯我的名字囉！所以妳輸了！」

「那不算啊！是哥哥自己改名字的耶！好詐喔！」狼尾不服氣的說道。

「那除了名字以外，狼尾妹妹你還有什麼可以證明我們認識過呢？」不知道為什麼，我就是拿她沒辦法。

「這個啊！」狼尾稍微思考了一下，舉起右手。

準確的說，是右手上的太極之護。

「太極之護？那不是你們滄浪門的至寶，關我什麼事呢？」我疑惑道。

「哥哥你是真的失憶了喔？連這個都忘了？」狼尾道。

我仔細看著那漆黑的手環，突然，感覺那手環再呼喚我。

當然，不排除是因為聽到狼尾的話後，產生的心裡作用。

「這是哥哥的頭髮啊！」狼尾繼續說道。

果然是心理作用。如果我的頭髮那麼厲害，那當初狐影就不會受傷了，剛剛也不需要怕天虛宮了。

似乎看見我的懷疑，狼尾跑到我面前，用力拔下我一根頭髮（有點痛），然後把太極之護交給我，大概是想證明等等如果有什麼神奇的事發生，跟太極之護沒有關係吧？

不過，他連太極之護隨便交給我，好像……很信任我？

「哥哥攻擊我看看！」狼尾面對我，像剛剛發動太極之護一樣高高舉起頭髮，一副能擋下千軍萬馬的樣子，對著我說道。

「可是……這樣不會受傷嗎？」

「安啦！哥哥放心！」

看他那麼有把握，我掏出一張威力不強的水符。

「疾！」符咒化為一道水箭，朝狼尾飛射過去。

然後，當符咒碰到頭髮的那一瞬間……

很順的就穿過去了，我好像有隱隱感覺到什麼，卻又抓不住那種感覺，心理作用、心理作用啦！

不管如何，狼尾也就變成全身濕答答的狼尾了。

「……果然認錯了吧？」

「啊！」狼尾驚訝的叫道！

太好了，她總算知道認錯狼了。

「果然是哥哥！」狼尾開心道，接著自言自語道：「錯不了的，那一瞬間法力的波動……雖然不知道為什麼很弱，但氣息……」

狼尾念的很小聲，我也聽的不太清楚，接著身上紅芒一閃，濕透的身體也恢復原狀了。

「既然都已經確定了！那走吧！哥哥跟我回滄浪門！上次哥哥留了個東西，說回來時一起打開！我們回去看吧！」說完，就變成一隻帶著紅領巾的狼，咬著我的衣腳，要我跟他走。

狼尾是一隻上黑下白的狼，老實說，跟我的確很像！只是狼尾的黑是2020.20那種，我的則是0.0.0。（喂）害我不禁好奇起來了。不過，奇怪的是，我看到她竟有種淡淡的似曾相識感，應該只是因為跟我長的像吧？

我現在該怎麼辦？跟『第一次』見面的人走好嗎？可是狼尾感覺也不是壞人，沒有為什麼，就是直覺。

算了，反正我接下來也是要去青龍城，剛剛好順路。我也沒有別的地方可以去，就跟狼尾走一趟吧！

我變成狼形，狐影也很習慣的窩到我背上，我就這樣跟狼尾並肩出發了。

連我自己都沒發現，從剛剛到現在，我都一直對突然出現的狼尾，有種信任感。一種不該對陌生人出現的信任感。

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

（連我自己都覺得我很好拐 = . =）

來拐我吧！（大誤）

----------


## 冥月

哇哦哇哦~
第一诶~ 

話說~
新人物狼尾，貌似暴強啊~

不過看樣子......
逍月似乎更強一些
哈哈~

期待後續章節呀~

----------


## 靜炎

ㄟ...新人物哦!
狼尾，還救了你跟你弟!
嗚......(鬆了一口氣) 嘻嘻

啊 對了，我有空去你家，拔你一搓的頭髮當我的護身符好了，
哈哈哈 開玩笑 嘻嘻!

期待你的第十章作品哦 月，加加油^_^

----------


## 狼尾

所以妹妹就是所謂的.....
第三者嗎XDD?!(被揍
哥哥果然有改一點點XD~

耶呀?!
我是暴強的嗎 (囧
沒有阿XDD
引言哥哥~''法力波動卻還略弱於我''
所以我比哥哥弱啦XD~

妹妹也要考試了!!!
哥哥要考滿分喔XDD
下一章就請哥哥加油喔~
妹妹 很期待w

----------


## 瀟湘

> 太極之護！ 
> 
> 我被嚇到了。太極之護是滄浪門的鎮門至寶，傳說連仙級高手的攻擊都能輕鬆擋下，也是因為這個寶物，滄浪門才以一個剛崛起的門派，硬是擠進頂級大派的行列。 
> 
> 要知道，太極之護還可以當成護山大陣使用。根據〈修真編年史〉記載，五十年前，號稱仙界十大高手之首的月輝，遭受埋伏而受重傷，被追殺到下界。 
> 
> 當時，滄浪門出手相救，前來追殺的五位仙界高手連續攻擊了太極之護整整三個月，都沒有打破它的防禦。直到月輝傷勢恢復的差不多，那五仙顧忌月輝『仙界十大高手之首』的威名，才無功而返。而月輝也為了報答滄浪門，決定留下來守護滄浪門。 
> 
> 那一戰，滄浪門以太極之護一舉成名。大家都知道，就算沒有月輝，只要有太極之護，攻下滄浪門也是不可能的夢想。而滄浪門也因此以普通門派的規模，躋身頂級大派之列！ 
> ...


……這裡有點問題。
從頭到尾，證明太極之護強大的，似乎只有滄浪門的威名
至於效果，一句「傳說連仙級高手的攻擊都能輕鬆擋下」就帶過了
這種寫法，未免說服力不足

要是能多些描寫，比方受到攻擊時如何如何、運作上有何變化
會添增不少說服力

此外，這一段突然出現的滄浪門介紹有些問題
儘管看得出逍月想藉此說明太極之護的力量
卻因為和上下文連結薄弱而顯得多餘
又因說服力不足而顯得累贅

最後，重要人物相關的事物
應該早點提出，以免有天外飛來的突兀感……

以上還希望逍月多多注意（拱手）

----------


## 逍月

To冥月

恭喜第一啊！（何？）
狼尾就目前來說，仍是一個謎。（笑）
至於誰強，以後就知道了。（毆）

謝謝支持！

To靜炎

所以逍月沒有死～（燦）
這就是正解～XD

至於護身符嘛......
相信月，拔頭髮很痛。（喂）

謝謝支持！

To狼尾

妹妹是第三者？！
那這樣月我跟狐影不就是......？！（誤）
第一者跟第二者。（喂）
偷偷加點預告......
以後說不定還有第四者以至於第五者。（笑）

話說妹妹感覺爆強的原因的確是太極之護～
不過真實實力嘛，是秘密！（燦）

然後謝謝妹妹的鼓勵！
月我一定盡量考高分～

謝謝支持！（這幾句絕對不是複製貼上。XD）

To瀟湘

謝謝瀟湘的指點。

不過關於太極之護的運作等等之所以沒有清楚寫出，是因為這是第一人稱觀點～
所以逍月只能靠『既有的知識』來敘述事情。
月我想，一個大派鎮派至寶的秘密不是書上會記載的，逍月也當然無從得知囉！
所以就只能靠側寫來表達太極之護的來歷與驚人之處了。

然後，至於突兀的問題嘛.....

對不起！（掩面）
好吧，本來覺得還好，可是經瀟湘點出後，發現的確有些突兀。
似乎跟上下文連結度不太夠說......
可是也不知道這段介紹要塞哪裡耶......
下次會改進～

多謝瀟湘大方的指點！（鞠躬）
月一定會更努力寫作，讓自己精進的！（燦）
寫東西也是月我的興趣之一呢！

----------


## 玄音曈狼

喔耶～～～～　終於有控上來拉拉拉拉拉～～～～（回音）

內容開始越來越豐富嚕～～　連月哥妳妹都出現啦一ˇ一

話說狼尾姐畫的狐影好可愛阿＞／／／／／＜　有種想抱住的衝動＝　＝＋

唔．．．．不過樓上那位靜炎大大的說法有點怪怪的耶

形神全滅跟魂飛魄散兩者不同喔～

形神全滅指的是說這個靈魂他在生時所犯下的業債實在太多了，而且身上
已經沒有半個「德」了，才會進入到形神全滅的地步　就是指把這極惡的
靈魂直接銷毀，從此就沒有了。　但是魂飛魄散的話只是指魂魄分離，但
「並不太會」附在小動物身上，通常這時會用招魂儀式來補魂魄。

不過魂飛魄散好像也沒有散那麼多耶．．．我看到的好像沒有．．．
但一定是超過三回七魄的啦～　此外三魂七魄還有其他意思說，不過以後
再說嚕～

----------


## 逍月

呃，這篇因為是過渡期，比較平淡輕鬆一點？
還是有人比較喜歡這樣？XD

話說，這次兩個禮拜才更新，真是抱歉。
沒辦法，有很多事情要忙啊......（毆）

好吧，接下來，月我的秘密將一點一點的揭開。（笑）

P.S.委託懸賞區有放月我的付費委託喔！委託項目是獸人設。
希望有空的人可以接，或找人來接。（喂）
詳見：
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=317082#317082

然後想知道月我獸人樣貌的描述也可以去看看，不過那把劍還沒出現就是。（笑）
裡面還有月我的服裝設定喔！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第十章    滄浪門

「所以，為什麼那時我要離開啊？」我試圖從狼尾口中得到一些蛛絲馬跡好搞清楚現在的狀況。

「忘了。」狼尾答的很理所當然。

「忘了？」

「對啊！哥哥把我的靈魂力量都封印了嘛！所以都不記得了。」狼尾道：「哥哥說下次回來時再陪我一起拿回來，要我先待在滄浪門。」

呀？原來連狼尾也有失憶症？所以現在是三個失憶的人的故是就是了啦！

我已經開始自暴自棄了。

「既然妹妹說自己也失憶了，那怎麼知道我不是長得很像嘯月而已呢？」待會原來是認錯人就很尷尬了。

「不會認錯啊！哥哥還有狐影的靈魂氣息跟以前一模一樣啊！。」狼尾答道。

所以我真的是嘯月？我開始有點懷疑了。畢竟，靈魂氣息是改變不了的，就算能掩飾，也不能有絲毫改變。靈魂氣息是獨一無二的，即使相似，也不可能完全一樣。可是，這怎麼可能呢？我從小在凝月山長大，又沒有離開太遠過。

我沒有想過狼尾騙我這種可能，沒有為什麼，就是直覺。

我們就這樣一路上斷斷續續的聊天。

至於狐影呢？那孩子趴在我背上睡得可香呢！

看來是剛剛太累了吧？沒有實戰經驗的他，還能夠發揮這樣的力量，辛苦他了。

狼尾說修真界郊外的夜晚不太安全，時常會有強盜之類的，所以我們一路趕路，終於在隔天天亮前抵達青龍城。

當然，在進城前我就把狐影搖醒，然後我們三獸就變成人類的樣貌。雖然狐影身上的是妖力，不過『九尾密典』身為頂級功法之一，當然有隱藏氣息的法門；至於狼尾，我到現在還不知道他身上的是什麼力量。

「來者何人？」當我們走到城門口時，青龍城門口的守衛問道。

修真界龍蛇混雜，所以進城前都多多少少會受到盤查。

我正要上前答話，沒想到狼尾搶先一步，迎上前去，遞了一個令牌給守衛。令牌上寫著兩個字：『滄浪』，字跡龍飛鳳舞，十分飄逸優美。

守衛見了令牌，突然立正站直，向狼尾行了個禮，就放我們進去了。連原本的入城費都不用交。

「尾姊姊，那塊牌子是什麼啊？」狐影興奮的問著狼尾，紫色的大眼閃爍著好奇的光芒。

「滄浪門的令牌啊！」狼尾說道：「因為滄浪門的總部是設在青龍城，總有些特權的。狐影喜歡那個令牌嗎？」

「嗯嗯！喜歡啊！」狐影重重的點了頭。不過，依我對狐影的瞭解，他只是小孩子心性，什麼都喜歡。

「那我回去後送狐影一個好了。」狼尾爽快的說道：「哥哥也有喔！」

「我說妹妹啊……」我有點汗顏：「門派的令牌應該不可以隨便送人吧？」

「沒關係啦，那種東西我有很多啊！」

「有很多？妹妹啊，妳到底是誰？」我在心裡默默問道。

不過，很快的，我把這個問題拋到腦後。因為……

「啊啊！月哥哥，你快來看這是什麼！」狐影興奮的指著一旁攤販上的東西問道。

「我在書上看過，那叫糖葫蘆啊。不過我也沒吃過。」我思考了一下後答道：「買來吃吃看好了。」

我跟狐影都是第一次進到大城，對什麼都很好奇，所以一切都拋到九霄雲外去了，只是好奇的東張西望，在攤販堆裡『掏寶』。我買了三串糖葫蘆，花了我三塊靈石。遞給狐影跟狼尾一獸一隻後，我自己也舔了起來。

甜甜的，還不錯。

「喜歡嗎？」其實不用問，看那兩隻臉上開心的表情，就知道了。所以我又買了一些，放在無極裡面。

出門前，師父給了我不少錢，真不知道他為啥那麼有錢，除了靈石、靈晶，甚至是仙石、仙晶也給了不少，現在都躺在無極裡面。

『靈石』為修真界的貨幣，是含有靈氣的石頭，可以輔助修練，也被拿來當貨幣使用。『靈晶』則完全是靈氣的結晶，效果比靈石更好，十分珍貴。而『仙石』、『仙晶』蘊含的是仙氣，這兩樣在修真界完全是可遇不可求的，往往因為一顆打得頭破血流。所以我才說不知道師父是幹什麼的，那麼有錢。

一路上，我跟狐影大開眼界，也買了不少東西，還意猶未盡。本來想要繼續逛的，不過狼尾說滄浪門的總部就在附近，問我們要不要先過去看看。

「好吧！先把正事辦一辦，再回來玩吧！」我沉吟了一下，回答道。

於是，狼尾就領著我們踏上一旁的小徑。走沒幾步，我發現我們已經在青龍城旁的『滄浪山』山腳下了。眼前是一條古樸的階梯，一直延伸到山頂。階梯兩旁蔥綠蓊勃，煞是好看，一大片的樹林，讓我的心湖平靜下來。一座巍峨的石碑靜靜矗立在階梯前，上頭『滄浪門』三個大字，銀鉤鐵劃，不知經歷了多久，但仍清晰可見。

狼尾走在最前面，經過了石碑後，就迅速變成了狼形。

「呼！還是這樣舒服！」他順便伸了伸懶腰。

「呀？妹妹不怕被發現嗎？」我疑惑道，道門可是很厭惡妖類的，雖然還不明白狼尾跟滄浪門的關係，不過這樣貿然變身，難免遺漏出的妖力會吸引其他修真者過來。

「安啦，在這石碑之後，氣息都跑不出去啦！」

「可是滄浪門那邊都不會有弟子反彈嗎？」

「啊！我忘了告訴哥哥了！其實滄浪門可是妖修的收容所喔！」狼尾笑道。

「咦？竟然是這樣？怎麼都沒有其他道士發現？」

「哥哥的頭髮還可以隱藏氣息啊！所以到現在這還是秘密喔！」

「……」我到底有多少頭髮在狼尾身上啊？

「好啦，階梯盡頭就是滄浪門囉！」狼尾開心的說完，一躍到第一階上，便開始往前跑：「先到的贏，晚到的是小狗！」

「呀！尾姊姊等等我，我是狐狸，不是小狗！」狐影尖聲叫道，也接著跑上去。

我笑著搖搖頭，跟在他們後面，小狗又怎樣？還蠻可愛的啊！

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

「呼，終於到了！」不知道爬了多少階梯，最早出發的狼尾終於到了山頂。

「好遠喔！」狐影接著也踏上了最後一階。

「哥哥也應該快到了吧？」狼尾道。

「嗯！月哥哥速度可是很快的！」狐影附和道。

過了十分鐘……

「月哥哥怎麼那麼慢？」狐影嘟著嘴，有點不耐煩。

「不知道耶，不過路上應該不至於遇到危險啊！」狼尾也疑惑了。

過了三十分鐘……

「月哥哥好慢喔！已經過了半小時了耶！」狐狸本是靜不下來的動物，讓他在同一個地方待半小時真是委屈他了。

「ZZZZZZ」深知滄浪門內不會有危險的狼尾，乾脆先小睡一下。

過了四十分鐘……

「呵呵，終於走到了！真是遠啊！」踏上了最後一階，我心中真是感慨萬千啊！

路上風景真的不錯，還不時看到一些奇珍異獸，所以就稍微耽擱了『一下』，反正不是不得已，我也不是很喜歡趕路，我喜歡悠閒逍遙的感覺。

「咦？狼尾你怎麼睡著了？」我疑惑道，我真的有遲到那麼久嗎？順便用前腳推他一下，把他叫醒。

「吼！哥哥，你怎麼那麼慢！我們等很久了耶！」狼尾被我吵醒後，不禁抱怨道。

「呃，就，我在路上看到一個老太太很可憐，所以就扶他過馬路……」

「騙狼！」狼尾大聲戳破我的謊言：「誰會信這裡有老太太會過馬路啊！」

原來真的沒狼會相信啊，虧我剛剛想這個理由想那麼久……

我笑了一下，掩蓋謊言被看穿的尷尬。

「呀！原來月哥哥是騙人的！」狐影看了我默認的表情後，大驚道。

真的沒狼會相信，不過我天真可愛的狐狸弟弟真的相信了。我該高興還是難過呢？

「哥哥是小狗！騙狐狸更是小狗！」狐影怒道。

「汪！汪！汪！」好吧，我認了，反正小狗也不錯。

。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧

出了階梯後，還要在走一小段路，才能到達滄浪門的大殿。

「哇！好大喔！」狐影看著面前滄浪門的大殿讚嘆道。

的確蠻大的。我的眼前是一座古色古香的建築，雖然並不華美，卻也不會令狼感到簡陋，十分耐看。仔細觀察後，我發現前面的大柱子上雕刻精美，顯然是出自名家之手；殿門上的匾額據題字更是書於一代大書法家，看來，這兒還真不簡單啊。

站在殿門口負責守衛的弟子一看到我們，就迎了上來，頭上的獸耳還顫了顫，對著狼尾一拱手。

「門主。」兩個弟子恭敬的道。

門主？

----------


## 玄音曈狼

呃．．．．．．．啥？！

不會吧～　狼尾姐到底是何方神聖咧一ˇ一？

聽起來好像好利害的樣子阿．．．．．．．

不過阿．．．這理由還真爛．．．因該要說背
老奶奶（豬妖婆婆？）爬樓梯才對阿一ˇ一　哪來的馬路阿一ˇ一？


好啦～　狐影還小還不懂事一ˇ一　（所以說很好騙？！）
不過這樣更可愛啦＞＜（抱緊）

----------


## 逍月

> 呃．．．．．．．啥？！
> 不會吧～　狼尾姐到底是何方神聖咧一ˇ一？
> 聽起來好像好利害的樣子阿．．．．．．．
> 不過阿．．．這理由還真爛．．．因該要說背
> 老奶奶（豬妖婆婆？）爬樓梯才對阿一ˇ一　哪來的馬路阿一ˇ一？
> 好啦～　狐影還小還不懂事一ˇ一　（所以說很好騙？！）
> 不過這樣更可愛啦＞＜（抱緊）


逍月我不會說謊啊！（毆飛）
然後狼尾妹妹......
下一章就知道了！（笑）

月：「我才不會讓別狼騙手狐影的！」（擋）

好吧，謝謝支持！（燦）




> 。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧。w‧ 
> ？ 
> 分隔段落應該使用全形"＊"，或者類似符號替代，而非一串"。w．"。 
> 就算是要表現時間流逝與填補空白，用XX分鐘之後......都更好。 
> 另外如狐狸在別篇說過的東西。 
> 比方── 
> 簡單的敘述，卻顯得缺乏感情，很好，就只知道柱子雕刻精美是大師傑作，匾額題字出自大書法家，但柱子怎樣精美？題字又是怎樣？今天要是刻意聚焦在某事物，適當增添更多形容有助於提升立體感。 
> 不過再怎樣也比不上用一連串的"。w．"來的糟糕。 
> 直接講的話那就是──稚氣。 
> 風格輕鬆詼諧，跟顯得稚氣不成熟，是兩種截然不同的東西。


呃，個人認為分隔線沒什麼不妥呢！
畢竟，分隔線的用意，只是要分開兩段較無關連性的字句啊。
不管是『＊』還是『。w．』的效果是一樣的。
許多小說中也會因作者的習慣而使用不同的分隔線。
『。w．』所代表的意思則剛好是月的眼睛。（笑）

月我覺得說糟糕也太嚴重了，這只是文字的表達形式而已......
說稚氣，或許是吧？
但的確沒什麼不好吧？

雖說如此，還是很感謝巴薩查的建議！

另外，關於柱子與匾額的描述，月承認是自己疏忽了。
那段的確不太好，文字的描述不及他應該表達的意思。
下次月我會改進的！

----------


## 狼尾

哇~好棒喔
哥哥碰~出一章了XD
平淡輕鬆一點~我喜歡XDD(舉前腳

對了??那師父給的那兩顆蛋呢???

{我到底有多少頭髮在狼尾身上啊}<--這句好笑XDDD
我在以前跟哥哥一起的時候 
哥哥睡覺我都偷拔哥哥的頭髮喔(搗蛋鬼喔~)

{我在路上看到一個老太太很可憐，所以就扶他過馬路}<--這句也很好笑XDDD
 :狐狸爽到:  

唉呀呀
妹妹居然是門主XDD
哥哥就說:妳自己都不知道嗎?
妹妹就說:忘了!
XDDD
難怪妹妹會給東給西的XDD

哥哥繼續加油
這篇很好看~妹妹喜歡w

TO巴薩查:
那是一大堆哥哥的臉啦~
(被揍)

----------


## 冥月

哇 哇咔咔~

好長好長的說~

難道逍月你也小爆發了？？！！

呃

的確很平淡的一章（貌似很少激烈過……

不過描寫的很好啊

話說，逍月呀~  你的騙術很……咳咳~

----------


## 靜炎

嗯...
的確是很平凡的一編文章
(我在路上看到一個老太太很可憐，所以就扶他過馬路)
這一句也假的有點太過頭了吧!
可是你弟還是相信你
你弟對你還真是完完全全的相信與信認
你可別再欺騙他可愛的小小心靈了喔
最後一句
門主!!!
真是讓我嚇了一跳
狼尾到底是何方神聖呢?
期待月的下一編文章^^

----------


## 逍月

TO 妹妹

蛋的話，下一章就會出現了喔！
敬請期待！（毆）

至於頭髮，月我也忘記妹妹有多少了耶......
等想起來在說～XD（喂）

所以囉，很高興妹妹喜歡！（燦）


TO 巴薩查

嚴格說起來，他的功用還是分隔線啊！
而不是所謂『代表表情』的顏文字。
而且，其實新式標點符號中根本沒有『＊』，這只是大家的慣用用法，或是西方的符號吧？
更何況，比起『＊』當分隔線，有更多人喜歡『。w‧』，我想既然有人喜歡，也沒必要去改，大家開心就好。
畢竟月我是寫小說以自娛罷了。
當然，如果巴薩查堅持那是顏文字，那月我也沒辦法勉強。

不過，月我還蠻好奇所謂『其他切磋與分享文筆的地方』是什麼地方呢？
總覺得『......』跟『……』都要堅持，不是很沒有意義嗎？
（不過話說WORD會自動合成耶，只不過貼上來後還是變回來了。）

標點，只不過是讓大家方便閱讀的工具，而這樣，反而顯的吹毛求疵了。
就像，中文標點中並沒有所謂的" "而是「」或『』，但大家還是看的懂啊！

要說月我隨性也可以啦，反正月我覺得這些是枝微末節。

最後，要說聲抱歉，可能這篇的語氣比較沒那麼好，會讓巴薩查不太舒服。
不過，在月我看來，這篇小說就像是我的孩子吧？
當自己的孩子被批評長的醜，而不是行為有問題時，總會有點不忿。
請巴薩查體諒一下我這個做父母的心情吧！

還是感謝巴薩查提出建議！


TO 冥月

這篇應該沒有爆發啦......
字數跟上一篇比還比較少耶！
好慚愧好慚愧！

另外，好像的確沒有激烈過。（抓頭）
寫了十章，打鬥畫面只有兩次。（默）
明明是刺激的修真小說，被月搞成歡樂愉快的奇怪玩意......
不過，真的要多有打鬥場面，應該要等到月我想起過往吧？
現在實力還是個問題呢！
關於打鬥場面的描寫，月我也還在學習。

至於騙術......
月我純真善良不會騙人呀！（毆飛）


TO 靜炎

是啊！這樣真的很窩心。
有這麼一個相信自己的弟弟。

嗚嗚～狐影啊！做哥哥的對不起你！

不過我應該開始教狐影懂得分辨是非對錯、世間的真真假假？
免得被其他狼騙走。（望向某狼）

狼尾秘密下篇應該會揭曉？（笑）

----------


## 逍月

受教了。

月我絕對沒有想要聽好話或怎樣。
比起好話來，月我更希望別人指證哪裡有疏失。
之前之所以有那樣的反應，是因為月我覺得『......』和『……』不管在長相上、書寫上、還是打字上，都是一樣的。（WORD會自動改，所以文章中是正確的。）月我當然知道是三個一組，只不過從來沒有去在意『......』和『……』有什麼差別。
所以，跟糾正這種東西比起來，月我更希望聽到的是對內容、表達上的評論。
說那是枝微末節的確是太過了，是月我的錯。（鞠躬）

至於分隔線，或許的確是受到網路小說及現在一些作家影響頗深。
對於分隔線，月我去查了一下，也沒有查到明確的定義。
所以，很自然的就這樣用下去了。
月我這篇第一個分隔線的確是場景的轉換，不過第二個就顯的多餘了。
下次月我會注意的。

內容的部分，的確不夠立體。
月我自認寫學校那種散文還可以，不過小說方面，目前還在學習中。
畢竟，月我的小說雖說還沒到劇本式小說那麼慘，但是在某些地方的確沒有描寫足夠。
之後會慢慢改進。

最後，月我並沒有想要抗爭什麼，只是想把自己的想法說給巴薩查，如此而已。
如果有冒犯到，月我道歉。

----------


## 好喝的茶

似乎有一點爭執哦。

標點符號不是數學符號，儘管有其定義，但實際用上來，還是會因人而異。
像敝茶會使用雙引號『』來表達角色的心中所想，有些書本則會用全形括號（）。
不過有些用法是公認的，例如！！、？？、！？都是不適當用法。

如果硬是要把逗號作句號用，句號作問號用，或者像創造其他與眾不同的用法，我也不會反對。
同樣的，對於顏文字或者動作符號例如「(炸)」「(笑)」等，儘管版規禁止，我也不會採取強硬手段。
只是——比喻說，平常在家，赤裸半身，只穿短褲、踢拖鞋，是沒有問題的，可是這副尊容能用到正武場合上嗎？
我尊重個人風格，只是最後未必會有人得益。

至於自娛也好，沒有意義也好，溫馨也好，我不干涉，也不希望太硬性管理。
一條狹窄的線也沒必要把它放得太大。
我只有一句忠告︰最好別要讀者花額外的時間去理解本來簡單的事情。

----------


## 逍月

事隔好久的新章。
高三啊啊！

正如巴薩查大說的，月我很多地方都缺乏描寫，現在試著多描寫一點。

這篇篇幅蠻大的，本來要寫成兩章，不過因為內容比較不刺激，純粹要鋪設往後劇情，所以還是寫成一章就好，以免大家厭煩。

至少嘯月出現了。或著說一直都在？

下篇應該會比較有動作一點？希望。
不過真正的戰鬥還沒開始。（喂）

話說逍月的過去正一點一滴的揭開。
有期待嗎？（毆）

好吧，大家順便猜猜月輝的種族是？
下篇公布答案！（燦）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第十一章   嘯月

妹妹是門主？怎麼可能！

門主不是應該要白髮白鬚，然後眼睛還閃爍著智慧的光芒嗎？先不說狼尾身上的法力波動還比我低上一線，門主要穩重、穩重啊！想著剛剛狼尾跟狐影嬉戲的畫面，很難想像『穩重』這個詞在他身上出現的可能性。

不過這種個性的確跟我比較合。

「尾姊姊是門主？」狐影豔紫色的眼睛帶著驚訝，望向狼尾。

「對啊！」狼尾理所當然的回道：「不然怎麼給很多令牌啊？」

「那妹妹怎麼不早說？」我接著問道。

「哥哥又沒問，我以為哥哥知道啦！」

「……」我不是失憶了嗎？

「尾姊姊是怎麼當上門主的？」狐影問出了我的疑問。

「忘了。」

「……」又來了。

「反正都忘了，就不要想了嘛！我們趕快進去吧！」狼尾道：「說不定哥哥留下來的東西就有找回記憶的辦法呢！」

於是，狼尾領著我們進入大殿。

通常道觀中，都會供奉著神像。畫也好、雕像也好，不過每個道觀供奉的對象都不同。最常見的是玉清、上清、太清，也就是所謂的三清道祖。因此，我很好奇這個專門收容妖修的道觀會供奉什麼呢？

接著，映入眼簾的是一幅畫。

畫上是一個皮膚蒼白的少年，烏黑的長髮長至腰部，身穿黑白二色的道袍，不過腰帶卻是紅色的，胸口的太極圖上鑲著一圈金色，背後還背著一把烏黑的長劍。不過最引人注目的還是則是他妖異的右眼與額頭上顯眼的太極圖。

奇怪，怎麼覺得很眼熟？

「咦？哥哥的人形像怎麼會在這裡？」狐影疑惑道。

對喔！那是我嘛！

是我？

這是怎麼回事？

不過更重要的是……

「妹妹。」我第一次用嚴肅的語氣對狼尾說話。

「嗯？」妹妹似乎被我嚴肅的語氣嚇到了，下意識的往後退了一步。

「要掛我的畫像不要掛人形好嗎？很醜耶！」

啊啊！我好丟臉，我既然用這種形象示其他獸啊！

「喔喔！原來哥哥是擔心這個啊！」狼尾恍然大悟道：「因為都會有其他派的人來拜訪啊！所以只能掛人像。狼像藏起來了啊！我弄給哥哥看。」

呀？還真的有？

狼尾走到人向前方，一躍而起，狼爪準確的按到人像頭上的太極圖。

大概是啟動了什麼陣法吧？整張圖以太極為中心，起了陣陣波瀾，接著，波瀾漸漸變成了一個緩慢旋轉的漩渦。

「哥哥，跟我來！」狼尾說完，跳進了那個漩渦。

我抓著狐影，跟著跳了進去。

眼前是一個樸素的小房間，房間中飄盪著淡淡的清香，使我略微浮動的心平靜下來。

環顧四周，我最先發現對面牆正中央的那幅畫。

一隻上黑下白的狼，站在無盡的黑夜中，對著天上的月長皞。天上的月似乎不同於這裡的月，那是一個有著太極圖形的月亮。狼額上太極圖依舊，不過四肢上卻少了紅布與鎖鍊，無極靜靜的垂在狼的胸前。

的確是我，卻又有種說不出來的違和感。

我暫時放下疑惑，繼續打量著這個小房間。我突然發現，這房間根本只是『看起來樸素』而已！

天啊！牆上我一開始以為是檜木的木頭，竟然是少見紫金檜！紫金檜看起來跟普通檜木無異，但是表面卻會飄著一層淡淡的紫氣，是修真界少見的木材。它的香味對於收斂心神、穩定修為有很大的幫助，通常在房間中放一小塊就十分奢侈了。

原本以為，紫金檜就夠誇張了，但是往下一看，地上鋪著的根本就是璇璣玉！璇璣玉通體銀色，在月光照耀下會散發出微弱卻耀眼的光芒。帶著璇璣玉修練，可以更容易溝通天地靈氣，修練更是事半功倍。一小塊就足夠幾個門派打上一場了，滄浪門居然把它拿來鋪地板！根本是暴殄天物！

所以，為了自己的心臟，我也決定不追究房間中央那三塊蒲團是什麼材質了。

「哥哥怎麼樣，這裡還不錯吧？」妹妹笑嘻嘻的問我。

「狼尾，有人來了嗎？」我還沒回答，房間旁的小門就傳出了這一聲詢問。

緊接著，一名金髮女子出現在我們面前。

看了幾年人類的書，我也大概知道人類的審美標準。眼前的這個金髮麗人，絕對是人類口中的極品美女！金色的頭髮柔順的飄在腦後，沒有綁起來，卻也絲毫不嫌亂。身穿粉紅色的羽衣，皮膚白皙，不同於我那種病態的白，女子的白，帶著紅潤的血色。最美的還是那雙火紅色的眸子，就如同一對晶瑩的紅寶石，高貴幽雅。

不過，我不是人，所以我也不會因為看到美女激動。

女子看到狼尾，緩步向他走去。這時，我才發現，女子走路足不點地，像是在飄，但動作的確是走。

「月輝姊姊，我把哥哥帶回來了！」狼尾得意的說。

呀？月輝？上界十大高手之首，竟是一名女子？這並不是性別歧視，只是長久以來的刻板印象罷了。

月輝聽到後，這才注意到一旁的我。她轉向我，盯著我看。

月輝的表情起先是疑惑，接著轉為驚訝，最後是不能克制的激動。

「師父！」月輝用因為激動而為為顫抖的身軀盈盈下拜，眼眶中還泛著點點淚光。

不過我倒是很無奈。

到底還有多少人要認親啊！為啥我啥都想不起來？

見到我疑惑又無奈的表情，月輝道：「對喔，我忘記師父已經……」

「已經怎麼了？」我眼睛一亮，終於有人記得我的過去了！

月輝的唇緩緩張開，即將吐出我不為人知的過去……

這時，只見月輝嘴一開一闔，卻沒有發出任何聲響。月輝很努力的想要發出聲音，卻徒勞無功。

「唉，看來那個『咒』還有效，我以為遇見師父就會解除了。」月輝無奈的道。

「怎麼回事？月輝你也忘了嗎？」我問道，語氣難掩失望。

看見月輝搖了搖頭，我心中的希望之火又燃起了。

「我沒有忘，不過師父……前下了咒，只要修為沒有比那時的師父高，就不能告訴師父他的秘密。」月輝解釋，不過最重要的部分還是被消音。

好，火又熄了。

「那妹妹為什麼完全忘了？」我突然想到，狼尾不是不能說，是忘了。

「我是因為大部分的靈魂力量跟哥哥的一起被封印啊！」狼尾忿忿不平的道：「如果只是被下咒，那天那幾個人怎麼跑得了？」

原來如此，靈魂力量承載這記憶與修為境界，如果失去了靈魂力量，記憶跟境界都會一起消失。境界關係到一個修真者可以控制的能量，如果境界低了，法力再高也只是會弄個爆體而亡罷了。

就在此時，我突然想到……

「盒子！」我大叫出聲。

狐影和狼尾都被我嚇到了，月輝倒是沒有什麼反應。

「妹妹不是說我有留下一個盒子，現在就打開啊！說不定有恢復記憶的關鍵？」

「對喔！」狼尾右爪握拳拍上左掌，接著轉身向月輝道：「月輝姊姊，那個盒子呢？」

月輝以行動代替答話，不知道從哪裡變出了一個古樸的木盒。

木盒大約兩個手掌大小，不知道是用什麼材質做成的，不像我知道的任何一種木材。原本普通木盒加鎖的地方沒有鎖頭，取而代之的是一顆閃閃發光的紅寶石。盒上雕滿神秘的符號，我好像在哪裡看過。

對了！這我在師父的藏書中看過，是『古神族文字』！

好吧，不要被嚇到，『古神族文字』簡單來說就是最古老的文字，這樣而已，不過現在會閱讀的人幾乎沒有罷了。

等等！如果是這樣，我不就變成幾億歲的老妖怪了！我不要啊！

「師父。」月輝雙手捧著木盒，將它交給我。

我還沒接過來，就先問了狼尾：「妹妹啊，這要怎麼開？」

「我不知道啊！我以為哥哥知道。」

「……」不管了，先接過來再說。

我接過木盒，爪子撥弄著木盒，希望找出些蛛絲馬跡。

正當我的爪子撫過紅寶石時，寶石突然爆出燦亮的光芒。

眼睛瞬間被刺得無法視物。

等我張開眼睛，盒子裡靜靜躺著一管毛筆。

那管毛筆是豔紫色的，上面刻滿了金色的符號。普普通通啊，一點能量波動都沒有，反而跟普通毛筆差不多，嘖，妹妹他們把『嘯月』講的那麼神，我還以為嘯月會留下什麼寶物呢！

等等……這個配色，怎麼這麼熟悉？

啊！對了！

我轉頭看向狐影，卻發現狐影原本明亮的雙眸失去神采，眼神空洞的盯著筆，緩緩朝筆走來。

當狐影的爪子一碰到那管紫金毛筆時，上方金色的符號似乎活了過來，光彩流轉。筆落下直立在地上，一絲絲霧氣伴隨著磅礡的靈力飄出，隨即，霧氣緩緩形成了一隻狼。

那隻狼上黑下白，額中鑲著一張太極圖。

是的，形成了我，但又似乎不是。那隻狼多了一些氣勢，一種俯視蒼生、高高在上、唯我獨尊的氣勢！

「哥哥！」狼尾驚呼。月輝並沒有開口，而我和狐影還在呆滯狀態。

「自己、狼尾……」黑狼不知為什麼，遲疑了一下，繼續說道：「紫瞳靈狐，好久不見。」

「我叫狐影！」狐影抗議著。

正當我還在想『紫瞳靈狐』是什麼品種時，黑狼緩緩搖了搖頭，一反之前高高在上的王者姿態，語氣略帶一絲苦澀：「我沒資格這樣叫你。」

不知是不是我的錯覺，黑狼的語氣帶著……愧疚？

狐影也不懂嘯月的意思，不過卻閉上嘴，沒有再接話。

「你是？」雖然我已經猜到了，但是還是忍不住問道。

「我是你，或者說，我是嘯月。」果然，不過嘯月接著說：「也可以說不是，我只是，嘯月遺留下來的一絲靈魂罷了。」

「那你可以把我們的記憶還給我們嗎？」我滿心期待的問。

嘯月還是搖了搖那顆跟我一模一樣的狼腦袋：「不行，你們的記憶不在我這裡，甚至我也不能告訴你們。如果你們提前知道了，反而會影響之後與自己記憶的融合。」

「所以我們要怎麼找回記憶？」我皺著眉頭問道。

「記憶神殿。」嘯月迅速回答。

「記憶神殿在哪？」

「你總會知道的。」嘯月的語氣轉為神秘。

「……那嘯月留下你是為了？」我只好問另一個問題。

「為了把一些東西，提前還給你們。」嘯月說出了這句耐人尋味的話。

我們還沒時間疑惑，嘯月又繼續說了：「他有把劍給你帶著嗎？」

雖然我不知道『他』是誰，不過我的確有一把別人給的劍。

我從無極中掏出了昊晨。

「老朋友，好久不見了。」嘯月一爪接過劍，輕輕的說道。

隨即，黑狼的虛影伸出另一只爪子，朝我一勾，準確的說，是朝我的項鍊一勾。我的太極項鍊亮了一下，一道黑色的光芒射出項鍊，變成了一隻純黑的小狼。

小狼通體全黑，眼睛比我更奇怪，兩隻眼眼眸都是一張太極圖。

「無極，多久沒見了？」嘯月的聲音，帶著點過去的滄桑。

「小極？」原來小極是長這樣的？

「我叫無極！」小極沒有回答嘯月，先回答了我，然後轉向嘯月：「所以，我可以回家了嗎？」

「嗯。」嘯月點頭。

只見嘯月一爪撈起小極，浩瀚的靈氣向他狂湧，順著靈氣，一發力，將小極壓進了昊晨。

昊晨原本雪白的劍身，慢慢被染黑了，先是淺灰，接著是深灰，最後變成了完全不反射一絲光芒的純黑，而一個太極圖也在劍柄正中央形成。劍柄末端則延伸出一條純粹用靈力編成的白色繃帶，緩緩纏繞住漆黑的劍身，恰巧形成一個背帶，讓我可以背在背後。

據師父說法，昊晨的鋒利程度比得上極品仙器，昊晨出鞘時，連太陽光也得避其鋒芒。而現在失去劍鞘、只餘繃帶的黑劍，失去了昊晨原本凌厲無匹的劍氣，就平平淡淡，似乎連普通的桃木劍都不如。

「這是……」我從來沒看過這種煉製法，到底發生了什麼事？

「跟你介紹一下，我們昔日的好伙伴，混沌神劍‧無極。」嘯月語帶懷念的道：「小極一直都不是『太極鍊』的器靈，而是無極的劍靈。」

我楞楞的接過劍，想把無極放入項鍊，卻發現沒辦法。

「不用試了，儲物法寶放不進比它等級高的的法寶。」嘯月看我滑稽的樣子，解釋道。

「是喔，我還以為這條項鍊是神器耶！」想說之前小極還可以透過項鍊幫我解除封印，就算小極不是太極鍊的器靈，太極鍊應該也不會太差才是。

「是啊，他是神器，而且是最高級的儲物神器。」嘯月漫不在乎的解釋道。

這句話嚇了我一跳，趕緊把無極丟還給嘯月。開玩笑！兩顆不知道品及的蛋都差點害死我了，何況是一把超越神器的劍？有寶物是很好，但也要有命用啊！

嘯月似乎看穿了我的心思，道：「別擔心，這把劍毫無力量波動，除非是見過他原本威力的人，否則絕對看不出他的品級的。而見過這把劍的敵人，幾乎都不在世上了。你可以安心使用，反正你也還發揮不出他真正的力量。」

這句看似平淡的話，不知道埋藏了多少腥風血雨？

「好吧，我的任務到此結束。至於我寄託靈魂的那隻靈魂筆，是紫瞳靈狐的，我想他就算靈魂不記得了，身體也應該還會用，我就不多說了。接下來，是一點獎勵。」

語畢，嘯月的身體漸漸模糊，接著化做三團霧氣，融入了狼尾、狐影與我的體內。

剎時，我突然發現我的修為突然快速提高。法力直直上升，直接從靈寂末期，提升到分神初期，一次跨越了二階！而且這只是法力上的收穫，對天地的感悟更是長了一大截，所以要等我法力完全補滿了，才知道究竟到了什麼境界。從狼尾、狐影的表情看來，他們的收穫也不小。

這是怎麼回事？我的一絲靈魂之力都能有那麼大的功效，我……到底是誰？

我心中沒有高興的成分，反而有點恐懼。恐懼知道自己的真實身份，我是一個蠻安於現狀的狼，而那力量……太恐怖了。那真的是我嗎？

不過，好奇心可以殺死一頭狼，就算恐懼，我也沒辦法阻止自己找出答案。

「那不是月哥哥。」從剛剛一直沒說話的狐影，突然輕聲吐出這句話。

「怎麼不是？靈魂氣息都一樣啊！」狼尾疑惑說道。

「不一樣……」狐影停頓了一下，似乎在思索用字：「他少了月哥哥的……溫柔。就算他是，也不是逍月哥哥。」

狐影最後一句聲音很小，我也聽不太清楚。

正想問清楚，月輝突然站直身子，一直沒落上地面的腳也踩上了地面。

「有敵人來了！」她紅寶石般的眼睛，閃著詭麗的光芒。

----------


## 靜炎

:jcdragon-ahh:  哇，哇，哇...
一下子出現那麼多人
不錯不錯
不過...
怎麼好像有一點盜版炎我的地書召喚啊喵耶
小極也從太極鍊召出來(是無極啦!!!
不對啊...
在炎之前，月就以經有小極啦(就跟你說我叫是無極啦!!!
唉啊...算了
管他的
好看就是好看

月的記意嗎?
我是越看越糊塗了
看到月輝說不出話的時候
以為嘯月是自己為了求至高無上的修為
把自己的所有的記意除去
還把認識他的人都下了禁語咒
從新修行

但又看到嘯月說什麼你我他的
說到炎我都不知道怎麼連慣了
好複雜喔

算了!!!慢慢看下去
總會有個答案的
期待月下一章的打鬥場面喔...XD

----------


## 冥月

……

頭 頭暈……

啊咧啊列，搞什麽

一絲靈魂力量都那麽高？（口水ING~

算什麽？真神麽？

唔，很強的說。

不過無極原來長那樣 知道嘞……

唔 呵呵 期待下一篇……

----------


## 逍月

TO  炎

呃，炎可能誤會了，那不是盜版喔！
從根本意義上就不一樣。

炎的地書是『召喚』。
而小極並不是，小極原本就是混沌劍的劍靈，是因為其他原因，所以被剝離暫住在太極鍊裡頭。而嘯月所做的事只不過是讓劍靈回到劍本身罷了。並不是召喚。

至於記憶，月我稍微透露一下，炎猜錯了。
其他呢，敬請期待！（毆）

然後真的會很複雜嗎？
月我要改進了。

感謝支持。


TO  阿月（冥月：連你也.....（被冥月打死））

其實這樣也還好耶，逍月來頭是不小沒錯，不過在往上去跟現在修為比起來，其卻一絲能量造就這樣結果應該沒問題。所以冥月不用流口水啦！XD

無極的器靈的確長那樣。（笑）

感謝支持。

----------


## 逍月

謝謝巴薩查了！（鞠躬）

的確，這篇有在趕文的意味，描述似乎流於『解釋』了。
下次會多多注意的！

另外，好像真的以第一人稱來看，太平淡了。
很多地方少了主角的感情，單純是敘述耶？
自己在寫時沒有發現，再一次謝謝巴薩查提醒！

----------


## 逍月

呼呼，第12章出爐了～

話說，原本安排的進度沒有達到。（默）
所以這次動手的不是月我，戰鬥也偏華美風。
自己是蠻喜歡的～XD

不過，下篇月我就會出現了～（燦）（謎：誰要看啦！）
敬請期待吧！

P.S.話說月我把結局打完了耶，雖然離結束遙遙無期啦。（喂）

最後，怕大家不清楚，給個星界的示意圖。

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第十二章    敵襲

「月輝姊姊，你說敵人？」狼尾聽到那句話後，向月輝問道。

「嗯，是天虛宮和凌雲閣。」月輝點點頭：「我感覺到了，他們現在在滄浪山的山腳下叫陣，似乎希望我們出去。」

「妹妹，那現在怎麼辦？」我問狼尾，畢竟他是門主嘛！

但狼尾不發一語，直楞楞的看著月輝。

月輝無奈的笑一笑，道：「我先出去看看好了，反正有太極之護，一時半會他們沒輒。不過……」

「嗯？」看到月輝最後轉頭看向我，我問道。

「師父，你背著那兩顆『式蛋』幹嘛？」

「等他孵出來阿！」我回答，這不是廢話嗎？不然還是備用糧食喔？不過，原來這叫『式蛋』啊？

「哈哈哈！」月輝呆了一秒，突然大笑起來，笑道連眼淚都快流出來了，完全一反之前沈默美女的形象，或許這才是真正的他？

「啊？」看到笑的花枝亂顫的月輝，我也不知怎麼接話。

「師父……哈哈……式蛋……這樣孵不出來啦！」月輝笑到不能自已：「您帶著他多久了？……哈哈！」

「從出門後就背著了……」我尷尬的回答。那可惡的死老頭！又騙我！心中一邊咒罵著師父，一邊問月輝：「那要怎樣才能孵出來？」

「很簡單，卻也很困難。」月輝答道：「滴一滴血上去就行。」

「滴血？月輝，你怎麼可以叫我這樣！」我怒道，我知道有些寶物要滴血認主啦，但是這是蛋耶！活生生的蛋耶！

修真者的仙獸、神獸坐騎都是修真者用自己的精血，強行煉化蛋中的生命，讓他們成為自己的奴僕，這也是為什麼天虛宮那些混蛋要搶蛋的原因。自然孵化的蛋是可以自己修練成仙、甚至成神，但是如果被煉化了，那一輩子只能是別人的奴隸了。要我做出這種事，不可能！

月輝知道我失去記憶，所以耐心解釋：「師父，這不一樣，這是『式蛋』。」

「有什麼不一樣？」我疑惑道。

「師父，您有聽過『星界』嗎？」月輝沒有直接回答我的問題，反問道。

「有啊！星界就是兩個空間之間的過渡帶，據說那裡元素混亂，氣流狂爆，到處都是空間亂流，沒有生物可以生存。怎麼了嗎？」

「星界裡面不是沒有生物可以生存，還是有些生物能適應那裡的環境。而『式蛋』中存在的就是那理的生物。」月輝答道。

「怎麼可能？那裡的環境不是……」我不敢相信，畢竟空間亂流那種東西據說非常危險，再加上元素混亂，根本沒辦法好好使用術法。

「沒錯，所以那裡的生物都十分強悍。」月輝繼續解釋：「也因為他們過於強悍，所以被天道所限制，無法到普通的空間來。後來，有人發現有種方法能讓『式獸』到普通空間來，就是變成式蛋。」

「可是實力那麼強的猛獸，怎麼願意屈居人下？」正常來說，實力越強的生靈，自尊自然也就越高。

「所以徒兒才說不一樣，式蛋的由來是式獸與人訂定協定後所形成的。」月輝道：「式獸生活的星界，景觀一致，生活無趣。有些智慧高的式獸忍受不了無聊的生活，願意放棄全身的修為，成為式蛋，獲得了到普通空間遊歷的『機會』；而其他修真者，則獲得被強大式獸選擇的『機會』。」

「機會？」

「嗯，修真者滴下精血，就會被送到蛋中，由其中的式獸選定主人。不過與其說是主人，其實式獸更接近於朋友的關係。畢竟，立下的契約是沒有完全命令性的。所以如果式獸都不選定主人，別人也沒輒。但如果幸運被選上了，等於多了一個強大的打手。」

「可是，式獸被變成式蛋後，修為不是失去了嗎？怎麼有辦法抵抗？」啊啊，第一次發現自己問題那麼多！

月輝微微苦笑，道：「師父，你忘了式獸的強大了。完全失去修為的式獸，如果我不用上天道感悟，他們還是可以跟我打成平手。」

怎麼會！跟月輝打成平手？月輝可是仙界的十大高手之一啊！那這樣修為完整的式獸不就有神的實力了？

「哼！」月輝突然冷笑一下：「他們那群人竟然開始攻陣了，太沒有把滄浪門放在眼裡了！師父，我出去『解決一下』，你試著把蛋孵孵看。」

呀？月輝現在大概一根手指就可以弄死我，他竟然要我去對敵差不多的式獸？難不成他也想弒師了？我哪裡得罪他了啊！

似乎看穿了我的胡思亂想，月輝道：「師父，式獸的性格都不一樣，所以，不一定是高修為就一定能收服，所以徒兒想請師父試試看罷了。畢竟，師父現在的修為也幫不上什麼忙，最好看看能不能多一、二個同級別的高手，徒兒認為，這次的敵襲沒有想像中簡單。」

我點了點頭，拿出那兩顆蛋。因為狼尾神秘的表示他已經有了一隻，所以要我跟狐影自己試試。我輕輕用爪子劃破皮膚，滴了一滴血到蛋上，隨即，我感覺到似乎靈魂整個被拉進蛋裡了。

看著我和狐影軟倒的身體，月輝向狼尾道：「尾，你待在這保護師父他們的身體，我先出去。」

「好。」狼尾慎重的點點頭。

月輝一運體內的仙力，瞬間移動出去。

滄浪門山腳下，一群人祭起自己的法寶，凶猛的往太極之護形成的護山大陣上擊去。兩個人站在隊伍的最後，指揮著隊伍攻擊。

突然，一個金髮麗人出現在半空中，一手輕輕伸出，形成的氣流便把所以法寶都擋住了。他淡淡的聲音響起：「天虛宮天心道人、凌雲閣副閣主晶璃居士，你們為何不顧規矩，來我滄浪門撒野？」

「這就要問你們滄浪門了！」被稱做晶璃居士的青年說道。青年相貌俊朗，氣質出眾，看起來就有一份正義之士的感覺。但骨子裡如何，就不得而知了。

「我們滄浪門怎麼了？」月輝不改平淡的語調，問道。

「哼，你們滄浪門私自窩藏妖類，嚴重違反倫理，還裝傻？」天心道人說道。天心道人相貌平平，臉上卻帶著絲絲奸猾，絲毫沒有修道人的出塵氣質，反而比較像是在商場打滾多年的老手。

「希望天心道人別信口胡謅，你們哪隻眼見到我滄浪門窩藏妖類？」月輝不緊不慢的答道。

「哈哈，沒想到堂堂仙界十大高手的月輝也會抵賴？難怪會犯下窩藏妖類這種滔天大罪！」晶璃居士仰天大笑，語氣卻帶著譏諷。跟他那英挺正派的外表十分不搭。

「月輝道友，這是小徒帶回來的記憶晶石，你說是否是我天虛宮血口噴人？」天心道人冷笑，拿出一塊記憶晶石。記憶晶石簡單來說只有一種功能，就是錄影。

月輝臉色沒變，眉頭卻已悄悄皺了起來。在他眼前的畫面，就是當初狼尾用太極之護救下我們的畫面。

「你還有什麼話說，月輝道友？」晶璃居士神色自若的道：「如果月輝道友同意把修道狼跟蛋交出來，我們可以考慮放狐妖和滄浪門一馬。」

狐妖沒什麼，少殺一隻也沒關係，反正他不是狐皇族，得到了也沒好處。不過修道狼卻非死不可，那是一種侮辱！對人類修道、高高在上地位的一種侮辱！一隻狼怎麼可以擁有和人類同樣的力量！而至於蛋，那可是好東西，就當作是車馬費吧！

「沒有，也不可能。」月輝輕輕說道，就好像只是談論天氣：「但你們也回不去了，修真界不能知道這件事。」

月輝美麗的紅寶石眼睛已經變為血般的暗紅。

「就憑你？」晶璃居士嗤之以鼻：「就算你是仙聖，但我們二人卻都是凡聖。這樣是你吃虧吧？」

不管是在上界還是凡界，只要對天地的感悟超過一定的程度，就能成聖。仙聖和凡聖的力量其實差不多，都是源於對天道的感悟。這也是為什麼月輝不敢隨他們攻打太極之護，畢竟凡聖以對天道的掌握，不一定無法打破大陣。

「是嗎？」月輝笑道，笑容盡是寒意：「我的確是仙聖，不過卻不是仙人成聖。」

說罷，一片片的白鱗爬上月輝絕美的臉蛋，這不影響他的美貌，反而增添一股邪媚。

「龍？」天心道人一驚。強大的生靈比人類修練更為艱辛，不過力量卻相對更大！

「不，仔細感覺這氣息……」晶璃居士眉頭已深鎖：「是麒麟！沒想到連滄浪門的護法也是妖類！真是上樑不正下樑歪！」

麒麟，乃走獸中的王者，力量可與龍鳳媲美。因生性慈悲，不忍踩死地上的花草螞蟻，所以走路足不點地，又稱慈獸。在人類社會中，代表著祥瑞的聖獸。不過不為人知的是，就因麒麟的慈悲，麒麟一族都身懷大功德，所以如果下定決心要殺戮，並不會造成業障纏身，以致於天劫難渡、墜入魔道。

「先讓小雜魚不能干擾我們好了。」月輝的聲音已經不帶一絲情感。

「你們，快逃！」晶璃居士會意過來，對著他們帶來的修真者們大吼。

「逃的掉嗎？」月輝嘴角帶著微笑，居高臨下的微笑。仙聖的氣息猛然放出。

「哇阿！身體……身體動不了了！」修真者同時大喊。

並不是什麼特別的術法，只是氣勢而已，就像在蛇面前，被盯住的青蛙無法動彈一樣。在仙聖面前，未成聖的凡人比螻蟻還脆弱。

「九玄太陰琴。」月輝輕輕念道，虛空中突然浮現一把美麗的琴。

琴美，幾乎跟月輝一樣美。那是一種不同於媚惑的美，一種吸引眾人，卻淡然的美，像蓮花一樣，可遠觀而不可褻玩。琴與麒麟，相互輝映，眾人頓時呆了。

「下里巴人。」月輝撫上琴，就如同撫上愛人的臉頰。

「快阻止他！」天心道人喊道。但兩位凡聖畢竟不是系出同門，多多少少都存在點漁翁得利的味道。兩人都稍微遲疑了一下，月輝已經開始了他的演奏。

「錚！」

琴聲悠揚流暢，曲風明快活潑，除了兩位凡聖外的修真者已經開始隨著旋律，手舞足蹈了。

而晶璃、天心二人見狀，急忙衝上前，全力攻打太極之護，月輝是站在陣裡彈琴，不破陣，沒辦法阻止月輝。

這時，琴音猛然拔高，修真者們頓時如癡如狂、不受控制，就像在狂歡一般，臉上帶著狂喜。晶璃、天心急得滿頭大汗，只能繼續加強攻擊輸出。

但太極之護身為修真界第一防禦陣法，又豈是那麼容易攻破的？一曲彈畢，超過半數的修真者已經昏厥在地上，還醒著的，也身受不輕的傷。

麒麟畢竟是慈獸，不忍妄下殺手，但那些昏過去的人心神耗盡，雖性命無礙，多年累積的法力毀於一旦。

「看來你們還蠻會教徒弟的。」月輝如黃鶯出谷般的聲音，此刻聽來卻像惡魔的召喚：「小心囉，陽阿薤露。」

「錚！」

琴音又響，不同於剛剛的歡樂，此刻空氣中瀰漫著無盡傷悲。像是新婚被棄，又如同生離死別。

琴音悲，人更悲。縱如晶璃、天心已是凡聖，也不禁有了淡淡的憂愁，更別提那些還站著的普通修真者了。就算把耳朵掩住，那悅耳卻悲傷的琴聲還是會在心中響起，勾出內心最深沈的傷痛。

不多時，修真者都已淚流滿面，一身對天道的感悟也隨著淚落下，再也不屬於自己。這比法力損失更慘，畢竟法力易升，感悟難求啊！

天心道人見情況演變至今，嘆了一口氣，停下手上的攻擊。

「月輝，是你逼我的！」天心道人吼道，語氣中帶著不甘，手上拿出了一塊玉佩，捏碎了它。

玉佩碎裂的瞬間，兩個凡聖旁突然又出現了三個人。

看見突然出現的三人，饒是古井不驚的月輝，臉色也驟然大變。

----------


## 冥月

孵蛋……

呃~

好吧，我承認我被逍月你擊敗了……

這個，後來的三個人很猛的說……

哇嘎嘎~

逍月要上場幹掉他們麽？

唔~

那就等咯……

----------


## 靜炎

啊...
這些卑鄙無恥骯髒下流的臭道士啊...(生氣
真想把天心那個人渣剁一剁做成人肉包子
那個天心人渣也配做修道人啊!!!
這簡直是污辱炎我跟月嗎!!!
氣死我了...
好啦
上面這些罵一罵
炎我心裡也舒服了一些...嘻嘻

回到正題
看來月輝的仙力也是不容忽視的喔
但是她的琴是...什麼琴啊?
豎琴、古琴(古針，不知道打的對不對。)、小提琴、鋼琴、電子琴
最後的玉什麼呢?
盡然會讓仙界十大高手之一、月輝感到震驚
那絶不是普通的角色
期待一下章的到來喔!(等不急了....，好想趕快看到喔...!!!

----------


## 玄音曈狼

喔耶～讚啦～　月輝大姐好厲害一ˇ一　看到月輝大姐
的攻擊方式讓我想到了黃帝。。。。。

話說當年黃帝大戰蚩尤的時候，為了震碎他的
銅皮鐵髮，於是黃帝就用了夔的皮做了一面戰
鼓來轟他的腦袋，雖然成功了，但自己的不少
的軍隊也受了池魚之殃，於是在黃帝身旁的樂
師立刻用弓的弦製成一個琴，當場彈奏出如似
清流的旋律，那些不小心也被戰鼓轟到腦袋的
士兵也一一甦醒一ˇ一　而且以前的「樂」字
也通「藥」字喔　如此證明音樂可以讓人隨著
旋律的變化而為之起伏。

所以啦～　月輝大姐的攻擊方式真的好優雅又好強大。。。。

不過。。。。。。狐影呢！！他怎麼沒有出來露個臉啦（這是重點）

狐影狐影狐影～～～

----------


## 瀟湘

前面也就還好，式蛋滴血的解釋稍嫌累贅，收尾的地方算是有力。
只是感覺月輝的形象描繪的有些模糊，尤其是身為慈獸卻開殺戒的部份，感覺轉折不夠。

另外……太霄瑯書以八嫉妒、九恚瞋、十邪癡為十惡根。惡根不除，難以登天；倒不知「因麒麟的慈悲，麒麟一族都身懷大功德，所以如果下定決心要殺戮，並不會造成業障纏身，以致於天劫難渡、墜入魔道。」云云出自何典……

----------


## 逍月

TO  阿月

耶！阿月終於被我擊敗了！（毆）
至於其他，敬請期待～XD
最近在忙美術課表演，所以沒空打繼續打......
謝謝支持！

TO  炎

XD
那群人啊.....
其實月我的設定就是現在社會上很多「人類沙文主義」的現象吧？
的確蠻另狼討厭的。

正題啊。
月輝的確很強，至於琴應該是類似古箏的那種琴。
謝謝支持！

TO  瞳

黃帝啊......
月我是沒想到啦～
是說故事蠻怪的啦......XD
為啥蚩尤聽到鼓聲不會醒來？＝.＝

然後很感動瞳看出重點了，月輝是優雅係的～（喂）
至於狐影，最近好像比較沒戲份？
放心啦，他在整篇是舉足輕重的角色，月我也很喜歡他～

TO  瀟湘

唉唉，月我最不會寫解釋的地方了，常常會顯的累贅，會多練習，改進的。

至於那句，是月我自己說的！（喂）
好啦，那句本來是要改掉的，因為整個理論都很奇怪。
那時本來是想幫麒麟找個開殺戒的理由啦，因為修真界被設定成這樣，殺戮在所難免。
但後來月輝還是不忍心開殺戒，那句反而顯的多餘。
在想想更好的用詞，有時間會改上的！

謝謝瀟湘的建議喔！

----------


## 逍月

久違了。
我真的不太會寫戰鬥場面啊！（掩面）
好吧，前言也不知道要說啥了。
直接正文～（毆）
希望以後有更多時間可以打小說。

啊，然後阿月提醒才想到......
我不小心讓他師父跟天心撞名了啊啊！
真是抱歉......（鞠躬）
當時只是想說天虛宮應該來個『天』開頭的......
然後『天心』好像蠻順得？
結果，就撞名了。（默）
再抱歉一次！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第十三章    龍玄

我怔怔盯著眼前草地上的龐然大物，後悔了。

以前我當月輝的師父時，一定對她很不好，以致於他有了弒師的行為。

你說嘛！有徒弟趁師父功力幾乎全失時，讓他單槍匹馬去面對一條頭比他還大的……龍嗎？

沒錯，我眼前是一條龍，一條僅存於古代神話當中的神龍，一條通體黑色，卻散發著陣陣白光的神龍。乍聽之下很奇怪，但這隻龍看起來又不會讓人有不和諧的感覺，就像原本就該如此一樣。

不過，跟普通龍不同的是，兩片巨大的漆黑龍翼靜靜垂在熟睡的他身側，有翼之神龍，名曰……

「應龍？」我低聲輕呼。如果真是應龍，那我直接放棄好了，畢竟應龍可是龍中之最！

黑龍一感應到聲響，比銅盤還巨大的眼睛倏地睜開。慘了！我忘了他可是跟月輝同級的式獸，一點聲音就能驚醒他啊！

正當我在緊張如何應對時，『應龍』突然說話了。

「哼！老子才不是你們所謂的應龍，我沒有種族，我可……」話還為說完，黑龍像是突然感應到什麼，問道：「混沌法則獸？你怎麼會在這？」

混沌法則獸？那是誰？

看看周圍，我發現這裡好像只有我一個生物，下意識疑惑的比了比自己。

看到我歪著頭的樣子，黑龍恍然大悟。

「睡太久了，老子忘了你……」黑龍喃喃自語。

天啊！哪有龍自稱『老子』的！這不是自毀形象嗎！

不過，重點是……

「你認識我？還可以說出我的來歷？」我大喜，終於可以搞清楚自己的身份了！

「老子可不認識你，不過知道你。」黑龍不改自稱『老子』的語調，道：「你的故事在上界可是有名的很呢！既然為了那種理由放棄一身修為！老子常駐星界都聽過你的事！」

「所以我是誰？混沌法則獸又是什麼？」我決定忽略他粗俗的自稱，因為我自己的來歷比較重要啊！

「老子不告訴你！」黑龍搖搖頭，繼續道：「不小心透露那五個字我已經很後悔了。你自己造的『因』，『果』當然要你自己承擔。」

「什麼……」

不等我問完，黑龍不耐的直接打斷我：「混沌法則，你來這裡不是找老子聊天的吧？要找幫手，可以！打贏老子，老子就叫你老大！反正我在這也睡飽了！」

「打贏你？」我自嘲一笑：「能打贏你我自己去打就好了還進來找你幫忙？」

據說黑龍實力是仙聖級別的，我怎麼打的贏？

「誰說要全力跟你打？」黑龍不屑的說：「你是分神期吧？老子也只用分神期的法力跟你打。打輸了可別哭鼻子！」

這樣我就稍微放心了！得到嘯月些微的靈魂力量後，我的腦中多了一些東西。原來『混沌訣』只是我以前修練的功法——『混沌天道』的入門而已。不過，現在因為我修為不夠，我也只能讀取到『混沌天道』內容的前十分之一而已。

『混沌天道』中還記載著許多相應的法術，煉丹、煉器的法門，以及『混沌劍法』的劍訣。『混沌天道』中記載，『混沌劍法』是上界最頂級的劍訣之一，配合混沌神劍使用，威力更是不可同日而語。但，我修為尚淺，自然沒辦法領悟多少。

思索了一下我的勝率，覺得蠻可行的。我點了點頭，我拿出背在身後的無極，伸爪要把上面的白布解開……

「咦？怎麼拉不開？」我自言自語。

不管怎麼用力，還是拉不開！

「哈哈，混沌法則你變笨了！」黑龍大笑道：「憑你現在的修為也想解開『法則聖器』的封印靈布？」

「法則聖……」好啦，我承認，我是問題寶寶一個。不過我還沒問完，黑龍就打斷我了。

「不要再問老子問題了，老子不會說的！」黑龍怒道：「要打就快來啦，照你現在的實力，不拿下封印也夠用了！反正你也發揮不出混沌劍真正的實力。」

好吧，那就這樣吧，我瞇起眼睛，緩緩舉起了劍，左手也夾上了一張符……

「來吧！」我低吼。比起先發制人，我更中意見機行事，個性使然。

「光殞針。」黑龍長吟，身上的白光猛然爆出，滿天金光形成的金針下我扎來。

望著撲天蓋地而來的金針，我知道這只是個開始。黑龍雖然將法力降到了分神期的程度，但戰鬥經驗等方面卻還是我所不能企及的。

「金！」我運起『混沌天道』中控制五行的法門，飛快的凝聚空間中的金元素，築成堅硬的壁壘，企圖擋住那漫天的光針。

「鏗！鏗！鏗！鏗！鏗！」光雨擊上了金壁，發出猛烈的撞擊聲。

最終，還是我新學的金壁無法完全擋住光雨，「轟！」一生消散於天地之中，還有零星的光雨插過我的身體，留下絲絲血痕。我狼狽的往後急退。心中不禁大驚，黑龍是光屬性，非常稀有的屬性！

「哼哼，原來法則獸也不過爾爾？」黑龍不屑的道。

正在後退的我突然感受到身後有一股危險的氣息，急忙收力，往旁邊一閃，由於用力過猛，翻了一個筋斗。

回頭一看，那是一團黑氣，彷彿吸收了周圍所有的光線，黑氣陰冷的感覺令我背上流下了冷汗。剛剛在晚一部，我就沒有出去的可能了。黑氣的來源毫無疑問是黑龍，這怎麼可能？他不是光屬性的嗎？

「就像你是身兼陰陽兩種屬性的混沌之體，老子可是身付光闇兩種屬性喔！」黑龍笑著說：「我們可是一樣矛盾的存在呢！混沌法則。」

可惡！我緩過氣，舉起左手的符，往天一扔。

「混沌神雷‧裂石」混沌神雷十一式之一，乃『混沌天道』中最剛猛的術法，毀滅一切的雷！

一道青色的雷突然從天下降下，迅捷無比，毫無防備的黑龍被命中頭部！力量之大，激起無數煙塵。

「成功了。」我暗暗鬆口氣。

塵落，黑龍毫髮無傷。

「怎麼會，那是雷法耶！」我無法接受。

「你太小看式獸的肉體強度了，老子可是在空間亂流中生存的生物。混沌神雷很強沒錯，但是星界中可少不了這些東西。」黑龍淡淡的描述。

那……怎辦？

「對了！」我看著手中的無極，就算有封印，還是可以傷得了黑龍吧？

還來不及舉起劍，黑龍已經攻了過來，用他強而有力的尾巴。

尾巴迎面掃來，夾帶強大無比的力量，式獸的肉體十分強大，我確定被打到一定筋折骨裂。

往上逃？不行，我會給打死！

往左逃？不行，我會給打死！

往又逃？不行，我會給打死！

一咬牙……

「逍行‧瞬！」

我瞬間消失，然後在黑龍攻擊範圍外出現。

「呼……呼……」我大口喘著氣。『逍行』是一門身法，分為兩種，一種平常對戰時就可以使用，以吸收天地靈氣加快速度，取得先機；另一種是釋放體內所有已吸收的天地靈氣，速度增加非常多，產生近乎順移的效果，不過瞬間被抽空的感覺十分難受，疲勞也增加得很快。

稍微補充了一點靈氣，我再度舉起劍，斜指黑龍。決勝負的時刻！

「五行‧烈火燎原！」空下的左手再度丟出符，符夾帶著我體內的混沌力量，將四周燒成了一片火海，這樣應該可以稍微阻止黑龍的行動。

「嗷～」雲從龍，風從虎，龍天生就有呼風喚雨的能力。突然落下的暴雨漸漸熄滅了燎原的烈火。不過，我也趁此機會搶到了黑龍身旁。

「五行‧霜落。」瞬間，一滴滴的雨化為堅硬的冰霜之針，落在黑龍身上。雖然黑龍身體強悍，不過眼睛還是脆弱的，他下意識的閉上眼。

好機會！

「混沌劍法‧開山！」漆黑的長劍斜斜斬去，夾帶著一股古老蒼勁的氣息，一道至堅的劍氣飛向黑龍。

「鏗！」饒是黑龍，也不趕硬接無極的劍鋒。黑龍即時用他的爪子擋住了劍鋒，不過爪上多了一絲裂痕。

不行，『混沌劍法』消耗蠻大的，只能先用普通攻擊，找機會一擊得逞！

「太極劍法！」我決定先用師父教的太極劍法跟黑龍周旋。

太極劍法圓轉不絕，連綿的招式不斷的攻向黑龍，少了尖銳的撞擊聲，不過其中的凶險卻有過之而無不及！

我們都捨棄了法術攻擊，黑龍不斷的用巨大的爪子抓向我，一招一式竟有章法，而且不受體型影響，十分敏捷！

我的太極劍法則是以至柔克至剛，人慢，劍更慢，絲絲劍氣纏繞著黑龍的爪，漸漸的黑龍的爪速度慢了下來。

看準黑龍爪子一滯！

「混沌劍法‧斷流！」劍氣爆出，正中黑龍側腹，血花四濺！黑龍身上一道蜿蜒的傷痕，怵目驚心。

「啊！」叫得不是黑龍，是我：「對不起……我不知道混沌劍的威力……」

「道歉屁啊！」黑龍忍著疼痛，苦笑道：「再來過！」

我搖了搖頭。如果傷害了我重要的人，我會毫不猶豫的下殺手，不過，現在只是比試，我跟黑龍也沒有深仇大恨，讓他受這樣的傷我很內疚。

想了想，下定決心，向黑龍走去。

「喂，你要幹嘛？」黑龍疑惑道。

我還是搖了搖頭，繼續靠近黑龍，似乎是我堅定的步伐影響了黑龍，他一動也不動。

走到黑龍巨大的傷痕旁，那深及骨，可以隱隱約約看到暗紅臟器的傷痕更堅定我的決心！

雖然非常勉強，但……

我平舉無極，口中緩緩吐出：「混沌領域。」

一幅太極圖出現在我腳下，瞬間擴大，將黑龍也籠罩進去。

「領域？」黑龍大驚，領域可是神的神通啊，不過他見多識廣，馬上明白過來：「這不是靠你自己發出的，是……混沌劍？」

我吃力的點點頭，領域在我這階段根本不可能使出，我只是借了無極神秘的力量才勉強使用。但是，我自己也必須花費力量來維持領域，需要的力量真是天殺的大！

「陽凝。」我凝聚身體最後的法力，在混沌領域中召喚出天地本源之中的陽氣，主宰『生』的陽氣。

陽氣凝聚，附上黑龍的傷痕，黑龍的傷以肉眼可見的速度癒合，不過我的法力……

腳下一軟，倒在黑龍身上，我還是咬著牙，維持混沌領域和陽凝。

黑龍冷眼看著一切，面無表情，不知道在想什麼。

傷痕消失，黑龍的身體恢復如初，充滿光澤的黑色鱗片閃耀。

「這樣就好了……對不起……」我撫著黑龍剛癒合的傷口，意識模糊了起來，心道：「果然還是不行，這招消耗太大……」

不過我隱隱約約聽到……

「欸，老大，我叫龍玄。以名為契，吾願為汝之『式』。」黑龍，不，龍玄突然來了一句。

我無力的笑了笑，之後的話，我就沒聽到了……

「終於瞭解了吧？其實溫柔才是最強大的力量。如果那時你就知道了，事情也不會……對吧？嘯月。」黑龍對著昏過去的我道，只是我永遠都不會知道。



緩緩睜開眼，帶著關心的豔紫色眼睛和棕褐色眼睛佔據了我的視野。

「太好了！月哥哥醒了！」狐影漾開笑容，肩上站著一隻之前沒看過的火紅色小麻雀。

「嗯！」狼尾也很開心：「哥哥，你有成功嗎？」

我點點頭，然後用右前腳拍拍左前腳，雖然被毛擋住了，但是我知道那裡現在一隻幅黑色的刺青，龍玄寄宿的象徵。

「狐影咧？」我忍不住問。

「有啊！」狐影聽起來很興奮，不過，語氣突然轉為無奈：「不過……」

「不過？」

狐影還沒答話，他肩上沒見過的麻雀卻突然說話了……

「媽媽，我要『那個』！」

「媽媽？」我怎麼覺得下巴好像闔不太上？

「凰影他一直堅持把他孵出來的就是媽媽啦！」狐影語帶哭音：「我告訴他我不是母的，要叫也要叫爸爸，他就是不聽！」

「呀？」這就是所謂的印痕嗎？

被稱做凰影的小麻雀，討不到他要的『那個』，轉向我對我開口了。

「爸爸，你有『那個』嗎？」凰影歪著頭問道：「紅紅、長長，很好吃的那個。」

「那個是哪個？」我下意識問道，楞了一下：「啊！不對！這不是重點，為什麼我是你爸爸！」

「我的記憶告訴我，孵出來第一個看到的就是媽媽，第二的看到的雄性就是爸爸！」凰影理直氣壯的回答。

我正考慮要不要吐嘈凰影為啥媽媽不用限定性別，爸爸就要時，狼尾已經在旁邊抱著肚子大笑，還笑到滾來滾去。

好吧，我決定暫時忽略這個問題。重點是，月輝說式獸都很強大，我也是好不容易才收服龍玄的，那狐影怎麼做到的？我問了狐影。

「用這個啊！」狐影從他用來儲存物品的小型封陣裡掏出一根我稍早給他的糖葫蘆。凰影看到後，歡呼一聲，飛了過去，開心的舔著。

我想我知道『那個』是什麼了。原來這樣也行！

等等，我好像漏掉了什麼……

「月輝！」天啊！我還在這抬槓，我收服式獸就是要去幫月輝的啊！

「凰影，等等要保護狐影跟狼尾！」我出去，他們一定會跟來，但我相信身為式獸的凰影有保護他們的實力。接著，我立刻用最快的速度衝了出去。

好不容易跑到戰場，眼前的畫面卻震懾住我。

怎麼會！月輝是第一高手耶！但他現在已恢復麒麟本體虛弱的倒在地上，全身染滿紅色的鮮血，幾乎看不出原本雪白的鱗片。雖然狼狽，還是帶著一種哀淒的美麗。另外有五個道人飄在半空中，衣衫都破破爛爛，勝利的喜悅卻溢於言表。

「天心，這樣你滿意了嗎？」月輝氣若遊絲，語氣卻還是那樣淡然。

「哼，你終於支持不住了吧！慈獸固然強大，但兩個凡聖再加上三個仙聖也不是你吃的消的！」天心獰笑道：「虧我還花費了極其珍貴的『召喚玉符』，打通空間，從我宮上界召來了三位長老。現在，去死吧！」

說完，挺劍就往月輝刺來，這是最後一擊，致命的一擊。

「不！」我大叫，事情發生得太快，我根本來不及召喚龍玄。

只能這樣了……

「逍行‧瞬！」我瞬間消失，接著出現在月輝面前。劍尖離我額上的太極圖，不到三吋，我下意識的閉上眼。

還好，趕上了。希望月輝可以逃的掉。

為什麼要擋劍，其實我也不知道。大概是我沒辦法眼睜睜看著認定的同伴的逝去，亦或是剛好想起那老頭說的那句話吧？

『保護徒弟是做師父的責任喔！』老頭難得慈祥的笑容，搖曳在我眼前。

說不定，我早就認定了『嘯月』這個被遺留下來的名字。

「月輝，找機會快逃！」我大吼。

----------


## 冥月

诶呀～～～

龍玄那～

咳咳，不過混沌劍法的確是很強的能力，混沌領域也是

嘿嘿嘿～

這是什麽樣的神才能創造出來的劍訣啊～

咳咳，恭喜逍月，狐影。恭喜恭喜……

混沌法則？

這個，這個很猛的一樣事物……

天心子

----------


## 玄音曈狼

嘎~~~月哥你又來亂死了啦ˋˊ

不過.....收式神有那麼簡單嘛.......(思)
而且沒有任何媒介就直接收了....月哥你好強一ˇ一

話說.....原來月哥的混頓領域是一個大雜燴阿.....什麼能力都有....
這樣的話我都比月哥弱多了XD

再來...月哥你啥時當爸爸了我都不知道..連喜帖都沒拿到咧一ˇ一
這都不是重點，重點是......狐影被月哥你搶走了啦><   怎麼可以
這樣.....而且還生出ㄧ隻小麻雀......

嘖嘖，突然覺得那幾個人跟我阿公好像....然後月揮姐又很像我的一
位守護靈.....優雅又帶點哀傷....超像的....

好啦，月哥你也不要亂死阿，你還有狐影跟一隻小麻雀要養耶~

----------


## 靜炎

哇勒...又來這一招
又是那生死關頭的畫面==呵呵
幹嘛老把自己當成一個擋『劍』牌呢？
重點是...
真沒想到狐影當上媽媽了啊!
狐影流著眼淚：就跟你說要叫爸爸啦!
凰影無邪的叫著：媽媽，媽媽。
狐影：嗚........
算了我不管了

啊龍玄？黑龍老子？
那他應該是屬於龍王類的
月能降伏一隻龍王
真的太強了
但我連啊喵都降伏不了==唉...

期待下一篇囉!
好看好看^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呼，一口氣看了好幾章，真是累呀~

龍玄....月得到了一條不簡單的龍阿...

真是恭喜阿XD

期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

TO  阿月

唉唉，抱歉囉，解釋已附上！

劍訣阿、神訣阿，請阿月拭目以待囉！（毆）

至於恭喜咩，啊啊，都是凰影啦！XD

然後法則獸是什麼以後會解釋～


TO  瞳

亂死喔，其實還好啊！
又不一定死得了。（喂）

收式神要怎樣其實月我也不知道，而文中龍玄就以他的名字為『式』，定下兩人的攜絆這樣。

混沌領域的用途可囉多了～XD
簡單來說就從古籍去想囉！（毆）

我又沒搶狐影，他本來就是我的弟弟。（喂）
至於喜帖，改天寄上！（笑）


TO  炎炎（毆）

其實啊，並不是又來了。XD
只是，月我在想，一個生命的人生旅途中，難免遇上困難，也難免見到別人遇上困難。
而月我，就是沒辦法眼睜睜看著同伴受傷這樣。
一部小說，也難免遇上生死交關。
如果月我不挺身而出，那結局就是月看見月輝被殺掉這樣吧？
所以月我不能接受。

然後，我當爸爸了。（無奈）
逍月：「凰影，都是你啦！」
凰影：「爸爸，怎麼了？」

至於龍玄咩，其實沒展現多少實力～XD
能降服他，不是『實力』，而是『溫柔』喔！


TO  蒼

下次可以一章一章看啊！嘻嘻......
龍玄其實也是一個謎耶～（笑）
謝謝支持囉！

----------


## 靜炎

呃...月啊！
你在我的名字旁加個（毆）字是什麼意思啊！
！！！…不會吧！
啊月跟啊蒼都想毆我了
沒想到連月都想毆我
嗚…我要跟你絕交嗚…
嘻嘻…開玩笑的啦！^^

----------


## 逍月

TO 炎炎

怎麼說呢，這是一個玄妙的境界。（並不是）

好啦，所謂的『毆』呢，毆的是月我，不是炎啦！

簡單來說，用於對方可能會爆走，那自己就先毆自己以示請罪？

大概是這種感覺吧？

有誤會請見諒～（燦）

----------


## 冥月

真可惜內~
我還以爲找到幫手了
咳咳，阿炎…算你走運
咳咳咳……
原來如此……
我剛剛知道毆是什麽意思……

----------


## 瀟湘

……稍微表示一下惡評好了。
逍月行文至此，總體而言，鋪陳不夠、描寫疏略。

主角身份的秘密太容易洩漏予讀者。
試圖帶出混沌法則獸的偉大崇高，卻又因為要保守秘密，顯得做作浮誇。
仙聖、凡聖之間的區別，僅有說明敘述，卻沒有帶出確切的差異；
感覺上大可以在前幾章就先描寫其中之一，然後再寫另一種的情況如何。以武俠來比喻，可以讓主角先遇到市井武夫，然後見到大宗師；兩者之間的描寫能清楚區別，像是市井武夫跳上跳下、打的氣喘吁吁才擊退敵手，大宗師卻是氣定神閒，謀定而後動，舉重若輕；又可以加寫天外高人，退敵不二招，此三種人之間的描寫，重要的不是使用的招數，而是行事談吐的氣度和思緒縝密的程度。

武打的地方和房間景物的描寫，顯露逍月不擅長描寫的現象，然而描寫和鋪陳乃是一體兩面，這點希望逍月注意。

最後有一點……其實算是私下揣度。
從逍月的發文速度來看，會不會沒有仔細思考就發文了？
原則上要連載長篇小說的話，劇情的構思需要超前發表文章許多，
因為重要事件和人物需要提前透漏線索給讀者。
如果發文速度成為壓力，或許逍月可以試著放慢步調。

以上。

----------


## 逍月

TO  冥月

XD，那阿月之前看到月我寫（毆），都是毆誰啊？嘻嘻......


TO  瀟湘

其實主角的身份是沒有刻意隱瞞啦，真正是謎的是過去......
但因為總會牽扯到，所以現在在一點一滴的找出過去。

當然，以上，是身為作者的月我的想法。
實際上，真正的讀者是瀟湘你們，所以顯現出月我的確有思慮不周的地方，會想辦法改進的。

而仙聖、凡聖的差別，其實是幾乎沒差啦.，只是成聖時機的問題而已。
但會造成讀者的混淆，月我還得多加磨練。

至於描寫部分，的確是月我的一個盲點。
其實平常很喜歡看書，也看到了蠻多好的形容詞的，但突然要用就會詞窮......
最近有比較注意這部分。

打鬥部分，其實月我也很無奈......
可能是天性不喜爭鬥，就算把金庸看完了，就是寫不出味道來......（喂）
來來去去就這樣，又不喜歡重複耶？
瀟湘有沒有這方面的建議呢？

劇情的話，月我是心中有大綱啦，但就是不太會鋪梗，似乎容易導致輕易就被猜到？
然後原來發文這樣算快啊？月我以為已經很慢說......

----------


## 逍月

好吧，這章速度比較快，但字數有比較少一點。
算是修真界篇的一個小結尾吧。

看了瀟湘的建議，月我也覺得要更用心的在描述、鋪陳上下功夫了。
月我會努力的！（燦）

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

第十四章 前往凡界 

「答！」

一滴溫熱的液體，滴上我狼頭長長的吻部，濃厚的鐵鏽味，刺激著我敏感的嗅覺，這味道是……師父！

「我說過，保護徒弟是做師父的責任喔！」熟悉的聲音在耳邊響起。

睜開眼，一樣熟悉的臉孔，卻是難得的慈祥。

不知什麼時候出現的師父站在我身邊，一隻手伸在我額前，徒手握住了劍。劍十分鋒利，切穿了師父的手掌，直至於骨。

一滴滴的血，還持續滴下，滴上我的臉。

「伯伯！」狼尾他們這時到了，狐影看到師父，叫了出來。

師父沒有答話，只是對著狐影，笑著點了點頭。而我，還呆呆站著，不敢相信眼前的景象。

「你是誰？」天心道人怒道，收回了劍。劍抽回的瞬間，還灑下點點血花。

那一聲大喝，終於讓我回了神。

「師父，你的手……」

「不礙事啦！」師父放開劍，揮了揮受傷的手，表示沒大礙，卻不理天心道人的質問。

「快說，你是誰！怎麼能徒手抓住我的劍？」被忽視的感覺，讓一向趾高氣昂的天心十分不悅。

「唉呀呀，有那麼重要嗎？」師父的語氣帶著散漫：「一個普通中年男子罷了。」

「閣下是？」一位綠袍白髮的天虛宮長老恭敬的問道，他畢竟比較年長，做事也沉穩些，看出眼前的男人不簡單。

師父一挑眉，道：「問別人名諱之前應該也報自己的吧？這點禮貌都不懂！」

天虛宮長老努力克制怒氣，回答道：「本座乃天虛宮長老，天音，一旁藍袍的是天寧，紫袍的是天悲。另外兩位我想閣下已經知道了。」

天音似乎覺得師父能那麼快趕到我身邊，一定早就在一旁了，所以也得知另外二人的名字。

「我知道了，不過我可沒有說你說了我就要說啊！」師父笑吟吟的回答。

「你！」天悲大怒，向前踏上一步。

「唉唉，別急嘛！我們的事等會再談，給我五分鐘，我先處理一下我的徒弟。」師父懶洋洋的道。隨後便不管他們，轉向我。

那五位修真者雖然心中不忿，不過礙於身份，也不便出手偷襲。

「月啊，好久不見。」師父淡淡的打招呼。

「老頭，你來幹嘛？」看著師父還流著血的手，我不悅的說：「還把自己弄受傷了……」

「喂！不要叫我老頭！我看起來明明很年輕！」師父怒道，順便重重敲了我的頭一下。

「看起來而已啊！」我揉著被打的地方，抱怨道，師父的拳頭還是一樣硬。

我們呆呆的對看了幾秒……

「欸，月，你想不想找回記憶？」師父突然來了這麼一句。

「啊！師父你怎麼會……」話還沒問完，我就會意過來：「想！當然想！」

「嗯。」師父點點頭：「那到記憶神殿去吧！」

「記憶神殿在？」我疑惑道，嘯月已經跟我提過記憶神殿了。

「凡界。」師父道。

「凡界要怎麼……」不等我問完，一旁的天悲已經忍不住了。

「混蛋！我們可是天虛宮的長老！你們現在無視我們是怎樣？不要想跑，今天你們一個也別想活著離開！」天悲怒道。

「是喔。」師父蠻不在乎，突然右手一舉……

徒手撕開了空間，一條漆黑的通道形成！ 

怎麼可能？修真界空間穩定，要撕裂空間，還要注入法力，形成一條可安全通行的道路，需要何等神通？雖然現場的凡聖與仙聖自認耗費全身功力可以勉強做到，但後果……

師父吐了一大口血，道袍前襟瞬間被染紅，凌空站立的身子搖搖欲墜。

「師父！」我緊張的大喊。

「月！你們快走！通道是往凡界的！」師父強撐著，大吼：「記憶神殿在僅存的天柱！」

「可是，月輝……」狼尾跟狐影已經跑到空間通道旁了，可是月輝傷太重了，我帶不走！

「月輝留給我照顧！」師父急道：「放心，我還有後手！」

這時，五位聖已經衝了過來，意圖阻止我們。

師父一手平舉，不知用了什麼法術，形成一層屏障暫時擋住五人攻擊；另一手卻緊緊壓住胸口，似乎受傷極重。

「可是……」我還想反駁。

「快！」師父頭髮散亂，已不如往常仙風道骨：「快去找回你的過去，相信為師，這很重要！」

我一咬牙，眼角帶著淚，拉著一狼一狐，跳入漆黑的通道中。

看著我逃出修真界，通道隨之閉合。師父緩緩放下舉起的手，解除了屏障，呆呆立在半空中。大口的喘氣，時不時嘴角還淌下鮮血。

「哼哼，走了個小的，來了個大的！」天音猖狂道：「可以說了吧？你是誰？是滄浪門的幫手？」

師父不答，不知從哪裡抓出一把長劍，舉劍就往最近的天音斬去。

「鏗！」

師父受傷過重，出手毫無章法，兩把劍相交，師父的劍脫手飛出，天音順勢一劍刺穿師父左肩，但忌憚師父留有後招，拔出劍迅速後退。

師父右手捂住左肩，稍微止住泊泊流出的鮮血，但眼神已經流露出拼命的決心。

師父手不動，嘴中卻喃喃唸著咒語。

見此，五人害怕師父又使出什麼奇怪招式，一擁而上！

突然，一個美貌女子憑空出現在師父旁邊。

「幫手？」五人心中一驚，停住了腳步，畢竟，如果女子跟師父同樣修為，就難辦了！師父徒手撕開空間後，還能抵擋五人一會兒，如果換做是自己，恐怕就攤在地上不能動了，這也側面表現出師父的實力在他們之上。

女子十分美麗，跟月輝帶著哀傷的美不同，女子的美是純粹的美、不帶一絲雜質的美，世上恐怕除了『美』以外沒有其他的形容詞可以形容她了。

就在眾人驚懼之時，女子緩緩舉起白藕般的手……

用力打了師父頭一下！

「喂！我說你啊，要玩到什麼時候？」女子咯咯嬌笑。

「啊……媧，我難得可以扮豬吃老虎嘛！」師父舉起右手，用袍袖抹乾嘴角的血，嘻嘻笑道。左手也像是從來沒受傷過一樣，尷尬的搔著頭。

「這……怎麼會？」一直沒出聲的天寧失聲叫道：「你……根本就沒受傷？」

意思是……眼前的中年男子可以輕鬆的撕開空間？

其餘四人臉上的表情也煞是精彩，差點承受不住眼前的景象。 

師父還沒接口，被稱做『媧』的女子已經大笑起來：「就憑你們？你們幾個小鬼頭也想讓他受傷？哈哈！笑死我了！」

「媧，你也太誇張了吧？」師父抓了抓臉。

「放肆！」天悲見眼前二人完全不把他們放在眼裡，還有說有笑，一氣之下提劍衝來。

五人之中，天音穩重、天寧沉默、天心狠辣、晶璃倨傲，而天悲最是暴躁易怒。

師父繼續面對著『媧』，彷彿沒注意到即將到來的危險，直到天悲的劍快要刺到師父時，師父出手了！師父的手後發先至，在劍尖碰到他前就在劍身上輕輕的彈了一下。

「叮！」

天悲急退。

天悲面如死灰，手顫顫的握著一把斷劍，那把他祭煉了不知多少歲月，本應無堅不摧的神器寶劍！

「哇！」與靈魂相連的本命法寶被毀，天悲吐出一大口血，內傷頗重。

周遭四人臉色大變！徒手弄斷神器，需要怎樣的修為啊？

「你……是神？」天音用顫抖的語氣問道：「不可能啊！這個空間，怎麼能容許神……」

「喂！所以現在怎麼辦？」『媧』一副什麼都沒發生的從容，不理會被驚傻的眾人，向師父問道。

「能怎麼辦？」師父一攤手，無奈道：「跟他們說實話吧！我懶得修理小孩。」

「好吧。」『媧』點點頭，接著轉向眾人，嫣然一笑：「五個小朋友，接下來看到的不能說出去喔！」

不等五人回答，師父跟媧的身體同時開始發生變化，原本正常的雙腳逐漸拉長、長出鱗片，最後變成了一條蜿蜒雄偉的龍尾！

龍尾在半空中擺動，二人散發出不可反抗、天上天下唯我獨尊的氣勢！

五人感受到前所未有的壓迫感，彷彿被蛇盯住的青蛙，一動也不敢動。他們楞楞看著眼前發生的事，流露出難以置信的表情。

畢竟，眼前二人可是……

「伏羲大尊！女媧娘娘！」不知是誰先叫出來，五人一齊跪拜，語氣中並無絲毫不敬：「請恕我等有眼不識泰山！」

----------


## 冥月

唉~

我那個糟老頭師父……

還要我去做保镖內……

算了算了 不說了 說多了都是眼淚……

咔咔~

我師父可是要不這個天心子強許多……

恩 一定的……

----------


## 玄音曈狼

很好~~月哥又在度爆出驚人內餡...不，是內幕...

哇~~女媧解解跟伏羲哥哥一ˇ一(有點想稱爺爺跟婆婆..) 讚啦~~

月哥是因為記憶被封鎖，然後因為伏羲哥哥(爺爺)知道月
哥的前世，所以才收月哥為徒的囉.......(思)

還是說另有目的....(沉思)  

哈哈~ 不過這次月哥的目標是凡界耶...因該又會
有一堆驚天地泣鬼神的超爆笑畫面出現一ˇ一

尤其是眾人皆知的路痴ㄧˇ一   喔讚一ˇ一  (被毆)

好啦好啦~ 接下來就來期待月哥跟小狐影的爆笑凡間遊記!!

----------


## 逍月

TO  冥月

當然啊！
不過感覺的出來，阿月的師父也是很愛阿月的！XD


TO  瞳

呃，其實嚴格說起來不算前世喔，這個以後自會知曉。
其餘其他的，也沒有什麼可以透露的.....（毆）

話說，的確。
把場景拉到凡間故事應該會輕鬆許多吧！（笑）

----------


## 靜炎

啊…啊…啊…！
啊……啊……啊……！
啊………啊………啊………！
真沒想到…！
月…盡盡盡然跟我有同樣的想想想法…
啊…！月先發致獸了
那我的小說可什麼辦啊！
會相撞的耶！
我的天啊！（倒地不起，無奈，失落，嗚…

----------


## 玄音曈狼

那就給他撞下去吧!!!~~  哇哈哈哈~~~~

串聯萬歲~~~  阿喵跟狐影超讚的萌配對啦~~~

咦一ˇ一 不過話說炎哥你不是要改行當保母了嘛一ˇ一?

嘖嘖，保母大好阿!!!    哇哈哈哈~~~~~ (路人甲：他瘋了.....)

好啦一ˇ一    不過如果再凡界給他亂闖到底能闖出什麼名堂咧?

難到就重蹈了阿月的覆轍?!    來個黑洞給他吸一ˇ一

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

有神階級別的人做師父阿，看來逍月的實力會暴漲呢~

要前往凡界，真希望別再遇到強大的敵人XD

期待下一篇。

----------


## 帕索恩

月大大你好
初次見面，我是索瑪斯，叫我小索就好了
（這麼禮貌連小索自己也不習慣）

是說小索看了大大的文那麼久，從來沒回過一篇XD
這次會回是因為看到了一個怪怪的地方



> 「這……怎麼會？」一直沒出聲的天寧失聲叫道：「你……從來沒受傷？」


就是這裡
小索覺得這裡用從來怪怪的，如果是小索，會這樣寫：



> 「你……根本就沒受傷？」


當然，這只是建議，月（何時變得這麼親密的）不想改也沒關係

接下來是錯字



> 今天你們一個以別想活著離開


應該是"也"吧
.
.
.
.
.
.
切，沒錯字了（歐）

小小吐槽一下
女媧是蛇尾不是龍尾吧


最後，原諒小索不會說好話啊啊啊！！！

----------


## 逍月

TO  炎

怎麼說咧？
月我也不知道怎麼說了......（喂）

這種巧合實在......
只能說太巧了吧？


TO  瞳

呃......沒有黑洞。（笑）

至於凡界會發生什麼事？
請期待囉！XD


TO  蒼

以小說來看，月我還不知道師父是伏羲喔！
不過其實他們真正的關係是......（噓！）（毆）

凡界會遇到誰呢？這是個好問題。（燦）


TO  小索

叫月沒關係喔！（笑）
這樣叫就好了。

話說，的確，那句真的怪怪的......
改成那樣真的比較好。

然後，錯字謝謝～

至於尾巴部分，只能說皆有此一說。
畢竟傳說太多了。

然後個人覺得龍尾感覺比蛇尾還有氣勢嘛！（喂）
所以就選用龍尾了。
不過，話說回來，看起來好像差不多......（汗）

那就，謝謝支持囉！（燦）

----------


## 瀟湘

> 然後原來發文這樣算快啊？月我以為已經很慢說......


快慢與否，端視個人能力。
在懈怠與急躁間要妥善拿捏……




> 師父繼續面對著『媧』，彷彿沒注意到即將到來的危險，直到天悲的劍快要刺到師父時，師父出手了！師父的手後發先至，在劍尖碰到他前就在劍身上輕輕的彈了一下。 
> 
> 「叮！」 
> 
> 天悲急退。 
> 
> 天悲面如死灰，手顫顫的握著一把斷劍，那把他祭煉了不知多少歲月，本應無堅不摧的神器寶劍！ 
> 
> 「哇！」與靈魂相連的本命法寶被毀，天悲吐出一大口血，內傷頗重。 
> ...


這段看得出逍月的進步，不過還是流於空泛，單寫「吐出一大口血，內傷頗重」不如特意描寫內傷的程度，比方寫成：


> 「唔！」天悲臉色由青轉白又由白轉青了幾次，眼光漸漸渙散，微張的口中發不出絲毫響聲；與靈魂相連的本命法寶被毀，氣理血脈失卻聯繫的道路，在臟腑間互相攻伐、橫衝直撞，描繪撕心裂肺的疼痛；一口瘀血上了又下、下了又上，天悲心知只要吐出就算好了一半，偏偏小腹才一用力，四肢百骸卻在剎那間消失無蹤，五臟六腑也是空無一物，低頭一看，一切尋常，卻無論無何生不出力氣來用。
> 　　好半晌，一條細細的血線從眼中流下，接著雙耳鼻中也垂下嫣紅的細線滑過蒼涼如紙的顏面，猛然張口，一部美髯披上紅妝，身形晃動，天悲猶如經不起東風的朽木，無聲無息的自行坍落。


如此詳細敘述，不需點明「內傷頗重」讀者也知天悲內傷頗重，由讀者自行體會往往勝於作者單方面宣佈。

「周遭四人臉色大變！徒手弄斷神器，需要怎樣的修為啊？」這句其實有些流於陳套；而且同門身受重傷，不趨前看護也在情理之外。似乎可以詳加改寫成若干人去扶住天悲，剩下的則是戒慎的望著伏羲，至於「徒手弄斷神器」，可以用「天音暗自付度，自己和眾師弟合力也能辦到，卻定要運氣良久，絕不如眼前老者一樣舉輕若重。」云云顯露伏羲不凡，同時也明確劃分雙方實力。

期待後續，請多多加油。（拱手）

----------


## 逍月

回文區

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


TO  瀟湘

多謝瀟湘幫月我改正，往後會多加油的！



久違了。

先跟大家講一個壞消息，狼道士恐怕要停更一段時間了。
因為月我要面臨人生中最重要的兩次考試：學測、指考。
最快二月，最晚要到七月才能更新。
所以這章長一點吧！（燦）

所以月我想辦個活動～
人氣角色票選！！！XD

『所有』目前出場過的角色都能選喔！
要選第三章的小雞也可以。（笑）

以下是選票。（喂）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容



------------------------------------------------------------

最喜歡的角色---
第一（分數＋3）：
第二（分數＋1）：

對第15章的回覆（回覆這章用，可寫可不寫）： 

到目前為止對狼道士的感想：

-----------------------------------------------------------




其實重點是第三項啦，很想知道到目前為止，大家的感覺如何？
不管是鼓勵或批評指教，都很歡迎！

希望平常有在留意這篇小說，卻沒有回過文的也能參加～
就算不想參加活動，也希望能留下感想呢！
期望月我能在考試後給大家一個更好的作品。

P.S.先強調一下，月我的故事是平行世界喔！所以發生的事件如有雷同，純粹巧合！一些神話設定也不一定跟原本的一樣。請見諒！

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

第十五章  初臨凡界

星界漆黑，不帶一絲亮光。四周是一片完全的黑、深邃的黑、徹底的黑。這裡是不同空間中的過渡地帶，想要到達另一個空間，就唯有通過這個星界。星界十分危險，尤其是這兒特有的空間亂流完全是肉眼不可見的，所以幾乎沒有人在做空間旅行。

我們三獸一鳥，站在龍玄巨大的本體上，飛越星界。雖然師父拉開空間時將法力灌入，形成了一條安全的通道。但我還是把龍玄這隻『地頭龍』放出來比較放心些。

至於龍玄會不會在意被我們騎乘……

「老大，你身上如果掛著三隻螞蟻，你會特別注意到嗎？」龍玄沒好氣的說。

好吧，我承認，以龍玄的體型來說，有資格這樣回答。

在龍玄身上，四平八穩，還蠻舒適的。四周一篇寂靜闇黑，唯有龍玄發出微微的白光與不時一閃而逝的雷電。

狼尾跟狐影逗弄著凰影，順便教他一些處世的基本道理，不過我很難想像他們教出來會變怎樣就是。

無暇管他們怎麼鬧，我現在正思索著師父給的線索。

「僅存的天柱……」我喃喃自語。

說到天柱，就不得不談一下凡界與修真界的由來。

原本這個世界是沒有分所謂凡界跟修真界的。當時，『原星』，也就是凡界人們所謂的『地球』，說難聽點就是眾神的遊戲場。簡單來說，就是十分逼真的『模擬市民』，當然，我不知道什麼是『模擬市民』，這是書上寫的，據說是凡間一個很流行的遊戲。

眾神在原星上，新創造了『人類』這個新物種，賦予他們先天的靈智，教化他們，孕育他們的文化。而普通的動物也不是完全沒機會得到文化，修練後，他們也照樣可以得到靈智、成為所謂的『動物修真者』，俗稱『妖』。在當時，修真者不過是強大一些的生靈罷了。修真者之間鮮有紛爭，在眾神的管理下，他們以世界的保護者自居。

以前跟現在不同，因為原星有數根『天柱』的支撐，眾神可以隨意下界，不用擔心世界會因能量無法負荷而崩毀。而眾神也在原星上面玩得不亦樂乎！選擇自己培育的人群，看著他們強大，使眾神們成就感大增。

驚喜之餘，那些得到神真傳的修真者，卻開始出現了問題。修真者力量強大，難免會有紛爭，隨著他們力量越來越大，強大到會影響到普通生靈後。百位上界最優秀的神，合力施展出神通，強行更改天地法則，讓力量過強的修真者能夠飛升上界，至此，『仙』誕生了。

後來在這樣的平衡下，不知過了多久，因為某種不為人知的理由，眾神之戰，爆發了！

而地點，就在他們最喜愛的原星。

神的力量是多麼的強大！原本支撐原星的天柱在猛烈的力量衝擊下一一倒塌，蒼穹之上出現了無數破洞，它們證明天柱存在的痕跡，也即將迎來歿日。待眾神回過神時，原星僅存一根天柱辛苦支撐，世界即將分崩離析！

所幸，培育九州大陸一脈人類的神系首領，伏羲與女媧，拯救了這個局面。

女媧靠感悟的時間法則，耗費大量法力，一招『萬載歸源』使天上的破洞回歸到原來的狀態，並以五彩神石補強。而感悟空間法則的伏羲則使用『貳重天地』，複製出另一個更堅固的空間，命令所有的修真者都移居過去，減輕原星的負擔。二人縱然是當時眾神中的佼佼者，也幾乎用盡了所有神力，從此消失無蹤。

原星，雖僅存一根天柱，但也漸漸平定了下來。

至此，眾神雖沒有談和，但也立了公約，禁止任何神下到凡界。而為了協助處理凡間事物，於是神讓能量沒那麼大，不足以造成空間嚴重崩壞的仙們組成『天庭』，幫助看管人間。

於是，世界就這樣定型了。凡界中唯一見證這場大戰的，恐怕就是那些天柱遺址吧？傳聞中埃及金字塔、復活島石像、巨石陣都似乎是天柱遺址。

當然，以上不是我說的，很多地名我也不懂。那些都節錄自修真界課本〈太始之初〉，作者不詳。

這樣說起來，我到凡間的目的就是要找出那根『僅存的天柱』？

但有一個嚴重的問題：我對凡界一無所知。

看來有必要先熟悉那個世界。

看著眼前發光點越來越近，我叫上狼尾跟狐影，要他們化形成人。畢竟，我想凡間應該是以人為主，用獸型出現不知會不會引起騷動，還是保險行事好。

眼前的光點越來越大，終於，我們被光點吞了進去！那一瞬間，龍玄、鳳影都便回圖騰，回到我跟狐影身上。

「碰！」我們三獸就這樣摔到了一片草地上。

「啊……好痛！」我撫著頭，正要站起，突然腦中一陣暈眩，就昏了過去。



唔……

唇上傳來柔軟的觸感，這是……

張開眼，映入眼簾的是一對清靈的紫色眼眸。

「啊！」我慘叫一聲，把狐影從身上推開，迅速坐了起來。

「狐影，你幹嘛啦！」我慌張的用衣袖擦著嘴，狼尾在一旁竊笑。

「那個北北說這樣哥哥就會醒過來啊！」狐影眨著無辜的大眼睛，指著一旁拿著一個方盒子自言自語的禿頭中年男子道：「叫什麼……人工呼吸？」

「啊啊！我的初吻啊！」聽到這兒，又不能責罵狐影，我只能抱著頭在心裡為我的初吻哀嚎。

剛剛會昏倒根本不是呼吸困難啊！而是因為凡界的靈氣濃度實在太低了！狼尾跟狐影修練雖然也需要吸收天地靈氣，但主要還是以自身法力循環提純為主。而我的『混沌天道』卻特別注重與天地靈氣和元素的關係，所以通常我都無時無刻保持修練的狀態，一邊吸收天地靈氣，一邊釋放體內的靈氣來接近天道。但是低濃度的凡界，讓我釋放的靈氣一瞬間多過外界濃度太多，所以產生類似窒息的狀況，就昏倒了。

話說回來，凡界感覺對修真者力量的限制真的很大，以我現在分神期的修為，竟然發揮不出十之一二！感覺行動縛手縛腳的，沒有以往那麼順暢，看來，伏羲大尊在製造這個世界時有下了法力禁制，所有生靈的力量都被限制在一定的範圍下。

正當我發呆思考時，禿頭阿伯終於發下了手中的方盒子，對我道：「啊？你好了？虧我還打手機叫了救護車……算了，不管了！」

「啥？」什麼是救護車啊？什麼又是手機？

「真是的，這年頭還有人COSPLAY道士？還COS到昏倒，真是服了你了？」還沒開口問，阿伯又繼續說道：「對了，妹妹，你要去哪裡阿？伯伯我開計程車的，可以載你去喔！」

「妹妹？」不管那阿伯說的一對聽不懂的名無，我已經忍不住失聲叫道：「我是男的！」

雖然我變成人形有點中性啦，但還不至於認不出來吧？頭髮太長的緣故？

「唉唉，不要怕嘛！」禿頭老伯悠閒的揮了揮手：「我不是壞人啦，也沒有喜歡未成年女孩不會對你怎麼樣，不用騙我說是男的啦！妹妹你帶著小弟小妹要去哪啊？」

「……」我不知道該怎麼回答了，不過我絕對不會剪頭髮的，那是我的毛耶！

看到被誤認性別，陰沈的我，狼尾貼心的幫我回答阿伯的話：「計程車哪裡都可以去嗎？」

「可以啊。」老伯似乎有點疑惑，怎麼會有這種問題？

「那我們要去天柱！」狼尾漾開了笑容，得來全不費功夫！

呃，是這樣嗎？

阿伯抓了抓光頭，道：「天柱是哪裡？天母？還是信義計畫區新的地標？」

我就知道！最好天柱這種重要的地方大家都知道啦！

「呃，阿伯，你知道哪裡可以找到很多古代的資料嗎？」我試探性的問道。

「喔！這就簡單了！」阿伯一拍手：「不然我們去圖書館？」

圖書館？聽起來應該有很多文獻可以參考。

既然有線索，我放下被誤認的無奈，點了點頭。

老伯指了指不遠處一個黃色的大方盒子，示意我們過去，這時我才開始注意四周，凡界的景況。

這裡跟修真界真的很不一樣。我們現在的位置是在一堆建築中央的一塊草地上，據老伯剛剛對方盒子說的話，這裡應該是一種叫做『公園』的地方。

修真界的房屋都是木造，而且都不高，四五層就很了不起了。而這裡四周的房屋不知道是怎麼蓋的，說是石頭也不太像，但是偏偏都蓋了十幾樓，甚至幾十樓！房屋各種樣式都有，窗子都是用一種類似水晶的材質弄出來的，還真是神奇呢！

路面整齊鋪著一種黑色的石料，路面還畫了黃色跟白色的線。在路上頭，有一堆五顏六色的方盒子在跑，裡頭更有人類再控制，我想這應該就是人類所使用的移動法寶。

真是了不起！人類失去法力的此刻，竟然可以用其他物質，創造出不需法力就能使用的『法寶』，雖然我不太喜歡人類，但還是不得不佩服他們的創造力。

「哥哥，走了！」狼尾已經坐在被稱為『計程車』的黃色盒子裡頭，興奮的對我揮手。而狐影在旁默默舔著阿伯給的，一種名為『棒棒糖』，類似糖葫蘆的甜食，表情頗為愉悅。

我莞爾一笑，上了計程車。

阿伯專心看著前方，手中操控著一個圓形盤子，有一句沒一句的跟我們閒聊。

幸好，他聊的都是些年齡之類無關緊要的問題，否則我們絕對答不上來。

「對了，你們有錢嗎？」

「啊？」對喔！這裡的錢說不定跟修真界不共通，那這樣以後怎麼辦？

阿伯似乎從計程車前方鏡子見到我楞了下，微微呆滯的臉孔，他笑道：「好啦，沒錢也沒關係，就當作是給美麗小姑娘的優待好了。」

「……」不知道這裡殺人會不會出問題？

見我沒答話，妹妹突然從自己的儲物空間中拿出了一顆拳頭大小的下品靈石：「這可以嗎？」

啊？下品靈石？做趟法寶應該沒那麼便宜吧？

這時，轉頭過來看的阿伯突然看傻了眼，連圓盤都忘了控制，差點撞倒另一個方盒子。

只見阿伯突然把計程車停到路邊，跟狼尾借了那顆下品靈石，下了車，衝進了一家商店。

我神識一掃，發現那家店很奇怪。

那似乎是一家販賣靈石的店，但似乎又不然。那裡賣的靈石都十分細小，其中蘊含的靈氣微乎其微，甚至說根本沒有。細小的靈石被鑲嵌在一個個金、銀的金屬環上，閃閃發光。不知道在人間有什麼特別用處？

正思考時，老伯已經回來了，好像有點失神。

「小妹妹，這是從哪來的？」老伯握著靈石的手因為緊握，微微發顫：「那麼大顆……」

「咦？這很珍貴嗎？」狼尾歪著頭問道：「我還有啊！」

他又拿出三顆下品靈石。

「啊！」老伯驚呼：「為什麼有這麼多……鑽石？」

老伯迅速上了計程車，繼續上路後道：「小妹妹，把那些鑽石收好，別隨便拿出來，遇到歹人就不好了！」

「這個很有價值嗎？」一旁好奇的狐影忍不住問道。

「廢話！」老伯因為緊張忍不住罵道：「真不知道你們父母幹嘛的……」

一邊開著車，老伯心中卻忐忑不安：「糟了，剛剛珠寶店中，似乎被幾個人看到了，不知道會不會惹出什麼麻煩事？唉！先把他們送到安全的地方好了。」

一旁的我不知道老伯心中想法，不過……

「老伯。」我突然道。

「啊？」我突然發話，似乎嚇到了他，他身子抖了一下。

「有三輛黑車一直跟著我們耶！」我道。

不過有一句話我沒有說出來，三台車上傳來令狼作嘔的貪婪味道。

「糟了！沒想到真被盯上了！」老伯慌張道：「我先帶你們去警察局好了。」

「不用。」應該說來不及了。一輛黑車已經超過去了，不管警察局是什麼地方，都已經來不及了，我們會先被攔下來。

阿伯聽到我的回答後征了一下，我趁此時單手結印，一道『靜眠咒』打上了阿伯。在車子失去控制的前一瞬，我輕巧的晃到前座，踩下了讓車停下來的機關，轉動圓盤讓車停在路邊。

從剛剛開始，我就一直觀察老伯開車的動作，稍微瞭解了這法寶運行的模式。不外乎就是一個控制方向的盤子，加上一個加速、一個減速的機關嘛！

「阿伯，抱歉啦！你是個好人，我不會把你扯進來的。」我對著睡去的阿伯喃喃自語。

「走啦，狼尾、狐影！」我對著他倆說道：「該見見客人囉！」

隨後從前座下了車，接著閃進一旁偏僻的小巷中，我可不想引人注意。

「五、四、三、二、一。」我倒數完，幾個黑衣人衝了進來，圍住我們三個。

「喂，那顆鑽石是你們的嗎？」一個略微肥胖的中年人道，似乎是他們的老大。

「是又怎樣？」我嘻皮笑臉。狼尾在我後面好奇的東張西望，狐影則是繼續解決他第二隻棒棒糖。

「奇裝異服的小妹妹，交出來饒你不死！」流氓老大面目猙獰。

奇裝異服？小妹妹？我發覺我頭上青筋在跳。

「嘿嘿。」我怒極反笑，隨後丟出十幾顆靈石：「你們想要這個嗎？」

看到十幾顆『鑽石』，領頭那人眼睛都發直了：「我改變主意了，我要搜身！」

我想他並不知道儲物空間這種東西，以為我把靈石藏在袍袖裡吧？

「我有說要給你嗎？」我又道，手一揮，遞上那些靈石又回到我的儲物空間了。

「哼，你敬酒不吃吃罰酒？」流氓老大怒道，手一揮，喝道：「抓住他們！」

我冷笑一聲，正要出手發洩我一直被誤認的怒氣，這時，一個小身影晃到我前面。

「月哥哥，換我玩了！」狐影含著棒棒糖，撒嬌道：「好不好？」

狐影應該能對付了這些凡人吧？

我點了點頭：「別殺了。」

「嗯！」狐影燦笑，接著憑空抓出一管毛筆，正是之前嘯月神識殘留的那管紫金毛筆！

只見狐影舉起那管毛筆，憑空一揮……

開始畫畫！

筆沒有沾墨，卻隨著狐影的動作在虛空中留下淡淡發光的痕跡。狐影舞著身子、揮著小手，在空中留下一個個的光圈，動作優雅，卻散發出驚人的魅力。我跟狼尾修練過，所以沒什麼影響，不過那群流氓看的癡了……

「去！」狐影稚嫩的聲音響起，手一揮，光圈化為一條條真實的繩索，牢牢捆住那些流氓。繩子十分長，流氓們連嘴巴都被捆住了，完全講不出話，只剩下一雙雙驚愕的眼睛。

在修真者面前，凡人又怎能抵抗？

「搞定！」狐影轉頭對我露出可愛的笑容，手還比著剛剛學到的『YA』手勢。

我對他一笑，帶著嘉賞。沒想到他那麼快救自己摸索出那隻筆的用法了，可以承受住嘯月強大的神識，那隻筆絕不是凡品。不過原來筆的能力是『化虛為實』？真是方便！

而狼尾這時開心的一個個打昏那些流氓。

「哥哥，這樣還蠻好玩的！」狼尾又打昏了一個。

待狼尾解決最後一個，我們正要離開時，一個聲音突兀的傳了過來……

「天煌極威，昭昭之明！吾以吾至誠之心召請！」聲音清冷：「管狐‧隔世結界！」

「祈師？」我心下大驚。

----------


## 冥月

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    ……
唔，逍月大姐啊……
咳咳……
不找一個想到就跑到人界來是很危險的哦……

尤其是要找一個精通各種人界文明的人來做向導哦。
否則現代與古代是不同的哈~
這樣，咱們兩個都是朋友，便宜點，１０個渡劫期的元嬰我就做一個位面的導遊怎麽樣？嘿嘿嘿～很劃算哦    
    


以上……
玩笑！
話說……
我也要考試了內～
期末與會考，惱人啊～

票選……
第一：逍月……的師父（啊哈哈哈哈啊哈～～～～
第二：逍月……沒了（咔～

既然到了現代話的世界，那就很好辦嘞～
這種世界通常沒有什麽很強的家夥。
修真的實力也是普遍低下……（當然，也只是一般而已……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，贊同阿月說的，起碼要找個熟析凡界的凡人來當嚮導XD

投票的話...

1.逍月

2.狼尾

考試阿....蒼我這星期才剛考完模擬考呢XD

逍月加油吧！

期待下一篇。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

ＮＯ。１　狐影！！！！

ＮＯ。２　月哥～～～

其他。。。。。。沒興趣一ˇ一　（啥鬼？）

狐影幹的好ㄚＸＤ　月哥脫離處男行列啦！！！　（噴）（捂鼻子）

瞳我也要考試了喔～～　而瞳的小說。。。（望）。。。　阿～　天氣真好～

唔唔～～～　小說不可以停在高潮片段＝　＝＋　要不然瞳會花精力花時間
花體力花能力來找到月哥的＝　＝＋　嘿嘿　（吞口水）

所以已經到凡界拉？　呵呵，不知道月哥跟狐影還有狼尾姐會不會大鬧凡界
呢？　哈哈一ˇ一

Ｐ。Ｓ。→突然覺得月哥被叫成小妹妹有種萌的感覺阿＞＜　小妹妹大好！

----------


## 靜炎

最喜歡的角色--- 
第一（分數＋3）： 第一位。然當是…小狐影啊！
第二（分數＋1）： 第二立。也就是主角逍月嘍！嘻嘻

對第15章的回覆：

第十五章啊？…最受不了的就是…那個…那個…呃…
鳴…連炎我都想為月哭。

話又說回來，炎我還以為月要去的凡界是古代凡界，沒想到盡跑到現代凡界去了。
感覺有點奇怪，因為炎我是比較喜歡古代類的東西。嘻嘻

到目前為止對狼道士的感想：

以劇情來看的話，是寫的挺不錯的！
但一說到戰鬥場面，月好像就沒什麼折了！嘻嘻

感想…炎我到是希望過了凡界後，繼續以古代的世界寫。嘻嘻（這不叫感想，而是妄想==

最後。

月考試要多認真讀喔！
別像炎我一樣，被當掉了三科==嘻嘻
期待月的勝考歸來啊！（咦！勝考？

----------


## 瀟湘

句子平舖直述的地方太多，逍月不妨支離句構，讓文法產生變化試試。
另外，要注意一下冗詞贅字，比方：
星界漆黑，不帶一絲亮光。四周是一片完全的黑、深邃的黑、徹底的黑。這裡是不同空間中的過渡地帶，想要到達另一個空間，就唯有通過這個星界。星界十分危險，尤其是這兒特有的空間亂流完全是肉眼不可見的，所以幾乎沒有人在做空間旅行。
「完全」可略，反覆言黑卻因為文句少變化而呆板，不妨刪略。這句重點在空間亂流引起的危險，若要凸顯此事，不妨把空間亂流提前，同時點出被捲入的結果，會使讀者有更深的印象。

題外話，如果我在台北，嫻熟道路，兼之聽過主角他們的對話。
我會問：「有沒有學生證。」
一來確認身份，二來台北最大的資料匯集中心是「國家圖書館」。
需要十九歲以上、或攜有大專以上學生證才能使用。

----------

